# MIRACLES CAR CLUB



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

THIS IS A LIL SOMTHIN-SOMETHIN FROM MIRACLES CAR CLUB IN AUSTIN TEXAS....................ITS NOT MUCH BUT ITS SOMETHING THAT MIRACLES TAKES PRIDE IN....THERE IS MORE BIKES TO COME BUT ARE STILL UNDERCONSTRUCTION...........(MY BIKE IS THE ORANGE ONE AND BUSTIN OUT WITH SOMETHIN NEW FOR ALL YOU SEMI-CUSTOM BIKE BUILDERS...........THE OTHER TWO BIKES ARE MY COUSIN'S AND MY UNCLES BIKE (THE PURPLE ONE IS MY UNCLE TERRY ROCHA AND THE BLUE ONE IS MY COUSIN NICHOLAS ROCHA)...........LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

ok koo nice biklas ese.. keep it up


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 28 2007, 07:20 PM~7793094
> *THIS IS A LIL SOMTHIN-SOMETHIN FROM MIRACLES CAR CLUB IN AUSTIN TEXAS....................ITS NOT MUCH BUT ITS SOMETHING THAT MIRACLES TAKES PRIDE IN....THERE IS MORE BIKES TO COME BUT ARE STILL UNDERCONSTRUCTION...........(MY BIKE IS THE ORANGE ONE AND BUSTIN OUT WITH SOMETHIN NEW FOR ALL YOU SEMI-CUSTOM BIKE BUILDERS...........THE OTHER TWO BIKES ARE MY COUSIN'S AND MY UNCLES BIKE (THE PURPLE ONE IS MY UNCLE TERRY ROCHA AND THE BLUE ONE IS MY COUSIN NICHOLAS ROCHA)...........LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell happened to the kid in the back?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 28 2007, 05:21 PM~7793292
> *what the hell happened to the kid in the back?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



parents shouldn't over feed there children


----------



## DOPEY (Dec 11, 2005)

nice bikes .i like the girls bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 28 2007, 08:21 PM~7793292
> *what the hell happened to the kid in the back?
> *


I was thinkin' the same thing, but nice bikes Ray :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Apr 28 2007, 07:07 PM~7793478
> *I was thinkin' the same thing, but nice bikes Ray  :thumbsup:
> *


HAHA................HES A BIG LIL DOG............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GOOD ONE RAY RAY.................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

RAY RAY GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU FROM KEVIN BITCHESSSSSS...
TU MADRE............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

FURRY BALLS AND ALL....................YO MOMMA..............
..........F*** TIGER................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

KEVIN SAID WATCH YOUR BACK.................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 28 2007, 07:26 PM~7793607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE ME OR HATE ME ...................BITCHES.................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HE'S MY CAR AT THECAMARGO PARK SHOW IN SAN ANTO...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HERES KAZE83'S CAR AT THE DALLAS SHOW (MY BROS CAR)


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 28 2007, 06:45 PM~7793388
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> parents shouldn't over feed there children
> *


SORRY FOODS GOOD.........I GUESS......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: lookn good az alwaz


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 28 2007, 06:21 PM~7793292
> *what the hell happened to the kid in the back?
> *


Mabey he fell out of that chair thats on the ground?


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 28 2007, 08:34 PM~7793660
> *KEVIN SAID WATCH YOUR BACK.................
> *


who the hell is kevin :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Apr 29 2007, 05:49 AM~7795563
> *who the hell is kevin :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THE BIG FURRY CAT IN THE PIC WITH A HARRY SAC....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 28 2007, 07:26 PM~7793607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY SQUIRT IM MEAN SQUID THIS IS KEVIN FOOL............... :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HAHA!!......GOOD ONE TERRY...............I'LL POST UP PICTURES OF TIGGER LATER.........IM PRETTY SURE TIGGER WOULD BEAT UP KEVIN!!!.......(ATLEAST TIGGER STILL GOTS HIS BALLS!!) :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

KEVIN SAYS F TIGER


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

man my little cat will tear tigger up then come after kevin fool


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

WHAT IT DOES NIGz


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Apr 29 2007, 09:51 AM~7796249
> *man my little cat will tear tigger up then come after kevin fool
> *


KEVIN SAID WHATCH YOUR MOUTH.......................SQUIRT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up ray keep up da good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it do kc and terrie


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 29 2007, 06:33 PM~7798774
> *what it do kc and terrie
> *


sup roc!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 29 2007, 06:33 PM~7798774
> *what it do kc and terrie
> *


ITS TERRY BITCH.............. :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHERES RAY RAY........


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2007, 06:35 PM~7798789
> *ITS TERRY BITCH.............. :angry:
> *


did u say terreeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2007, 06:36 PM~7798793
> *WHERES RAY RAY........
> *


its past his bed time!!!!! :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 29 2007, 06:37 PM~7798800
> *did u say terreeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


YOU EATING A CHEESE BURGER OR WHAT.........YOU CANT EAT AND TYPE AT THE 
SAME TIME................................LOL :cheesy:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

nice post ray ray!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

POCOS PERO LOCOS....................................MIRACLES C.C.......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey ray you forgot my bike


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Apr 29 2007, 10:45 AM~7796221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey guy's don't forget my cat glenn, he still has his balls and claws oh and check out his my space. it's under glenn :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2007, 06:59 AM~7801457
> *hey guy's don't forget my cat glenn, he still has his balls and claws oh and check out his my space. it's under glenn :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats my dog :biggrin: :uh: i mean cat...  
its our rotkitty :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 30 2007, 08:40 AM~7801803
> *thats my dog :biggrin:  :uh: i mean cat...
> its our rotkitty :0
> *



that's our fucking cat.... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

CHECK YOU LATER CHECK YOU LATER


----------



## laidURwife (Apr 30, 2007)

nice bikes


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

MIRACLES Bitch ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@May 1 2007, 11:20 AM~7810873
> *MIRACLES Bitch ttt
> *


 :uh: 
calm down a lil less sugar maybe :dunno: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 1 2007, 11:38 AM~7810945
> *:uh:
> calm down a lil less sugar maybe :dunno:
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

fuck it balls to the wall ..........TO THE FUCKIN TOP.................HANG ON GOING UP!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2007, 06:42 PM~7813827
> *fuck it balls to the wall ..........TO THE FUCKIN TOP.................HANG ON GOING UP!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



but the wall is dirty.....

clean balls going up :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 1 2007, 10:38 AM~7810945
> *:uh:
> calm down a lil less sugar maybe :dunno:
> 
> ...


LIKE ME................................. :guns: :guns: :banghead: :banghead: :wow: :wow: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2007, 06:47 PM~7813853
> *LIKE ME................................. :guns:  :guns:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :wow:  :wow:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


naw u need sugar :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 1 2007, 05:48 PM~7813864
> *naw u need sugar :biggrin:
> *


FINE..............................LOL...... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THIS IS ANOTHER MIRACLES MEMBER ..............
....EXPERIMENT 626......................16INCH ST.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.....................PLS uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey what happen to ray did he get grounded? :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 2 2007, 07:33 PM~7823002
> *hey what happen to ray did he get grounded? :dunno:
> *


PROBABLY............... :biggrin: THERE AINT NO BUGS ON ME.......THERE MAYBE
BUGS ON SOME OF YOU LUGS....... BUT THERE AINT NO BUGS ON ME......
.........................MI MADRE..................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i got my advantix :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 2 2007, 07:44 PM~7823099
> *i got my advantix :biggrin:
> *


SWEET ME AND KEVIN USE IT................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

to the top


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

yeah ttt............TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HEY YALL ITS ''RAY-RAY''........I AINT BEEN ON LAY IT LOW CAUSE MY COMPUTER HAS BEEN DOWN AND ITS GONNA BE DOWN FOR ANOTHER WEEK OR SO BUT AS SOON AS IT COMES BACK UP I'LL GET ON MORE OFTEN........LATERS.....................MIRACLES C.C


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HEY ANNA SEND ME SOME PICS OF YOUR BIKE..........AND TERRY IF U CAN SEND ME SOME PICS OF YOURS AND JOHNNYS TOO!!!!.......APPRECIATE IT!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

i so as i can fool............. :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 5 2007, 07:26 PM~7841306
> *i so as i can fool............. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


WHAT DO U MEAN??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TEXAS doing it big


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2007, 11:23 AM~7843895
> *TEXAS doing it big
> *


YOU KNOW IT U KNOW WE R IN DA GAME FO 2007









- MONEYMAKER ATX_LEGIONS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 6 2007, 05:06 PM~7845487
> *YOU KNOW IT U KNOW WE R IN DA GAME FO 2007
> - MONEYMAKER ATX_LEGIONS
> *


x2 ....but in miracles :biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 6 2007, 06:18 PM~7845570
> *x2 ....but in miracles :biggrin:
> *


OK I GUESS U CAN COUNT IN MIRACLES


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

BUT ILL LET MY BIKE DO ALL THE TALKING FOR NOW ON LIKE ALWAYS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HEY RAY !!!!!!!MIRACLES HAD 7 ENTRYS ON TOOK 7 TROPHYS!!!!!!!
...............AT THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW FOOL.............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....WISH U COULD HAD MADE IT.............NEXT TIME


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 6 2007, 06:22 PM~7845597
> *HEY RAY !!!!!!!MIRACLES HAD 7 ENTRYS ON TOOK 7 TROPHYS!!!!!!!
> ...............AT THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW FOOL.............. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: .....WISH U COULD HAD MADE IT.............NEXT TIME
> *



NICE CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 6 2007, 05:21 PM~7845586
> *BUT ILL LET MY BIKE DO ALL THE TALKING FOR NOW ON LIKE ALWAYS
> *


ALREADY............................ :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

HEY DO U HAVE SOMETHIG NEW COMMING OUT ANYTIME SOON


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 6 2007, 05:23 PM~7845605
> *NICE CONGRATS  :biggrin:
> *


THX.........................U STILL IN EL PASO


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 6 2007, 06:25 PM~7845623
> *THX.........................U STILL IN EL PASO
> *



YA IM COMMING BACK DOWN IN 3 WEEKS TO BUST OUT MY NEW BIKE ITS GOING TO B BADASS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 6 2007, 05:25 PM~7845621
> *HEY DO U HAVE SOMETHIG NEW COMMING OUT ANYTIME SOON
> *


BIKES NO, NOT YET IVE BEEN WORKING ON MY CAR .........SIC 713 HAS MY PURPLE 3WHEELER REPAINTING IT BUT NOT PLANING TO SHOW IT TILL LATER


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 6 2007, 05:27 PM~7845643
> *YA IM COMMING BACK DOWN IN 3 WEEKS TO BUST OUT MY NEW BIKE ITS GOING TO B BADASS
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT................ :yes:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 6 2007, 06:29 PM~7845660
> *BIKES NO,  NOT YET IVE BEEN WORKING ON MY CAR .........SIC 713 HAS MY PURPLE 3WHEELER REPAINTING IT BUT NOT PLANING TO SHOW IT TILL LATER
> *


DATS COO R U GOING TO HOUSTON I MGHT BE BUSSIN BOTH MY NEW BIKES OUT..... BUT IM NOT SURE IF THEYLL B READY WELL NOT THE PARTS BUT THEY FRAMES R ALREADY READY 

THIS SHIT IS CRAZY


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 6 2007, 05:31 PM~7845680
> *DATS COO R U GOING TO HOUSTON I MGHT BE BUSSIN BOTH MY NEW BIKES OUT..... BUT IM NOT SURE IF THEYLL B READY WELL NOT THE PARTS BUT THEY FRAMES R ALREADY READY
> 
> THIS SHIT IS CRAZY
> *


YEAH TAKING MY CAR AND MY NEPHEW IS TAKING HIS MILD BIKE..............


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

I MIGH B BUSSIN MY MILD BIKE BUT IDK 

BUT GOOD LUCK AND SEE U IN HOUSTON


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 6 2007, 05:37 PM~7845737
> *I MIGH B BUSSIN MY MILD BIKE BUT IDK
> 
> BUT GOOD LUCK AND SEE U IN HOUSTON
> *


ALREADY...................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup fellas..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what did you get?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

just a sneek peak of what's comming soon 

Enchanted Dreams 

MIRACLES C.C.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2007, 09:35 PM~7847239
> *sup fellas..
> *



thanks for bringing my bike yesterday....now i'll see you this weekend.....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2007, 08:15 AM~7849497
> *
> thanks for bringing my bike yesterday....now i'll see you this weekend.....
> *


you welcome..


ill be waiting..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2007, 09:08 AM~7849464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work Sic :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2007, 09:08 AM~7849464
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Anna, cant wait to see the rest of the bike.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Good work Sic, hmm might hit you up on my next pedal car project, but need to wait and see what my daughter has :biggrin: .....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@May 7 2007, 09:00 AM~7849862
> *Looking good Anna, cant wait to see the rest of the bike.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Good work Sic, hmm might hit you up on my next pedal car project, but need to wait and see what my daughter has  :biggrin: .....
> *


yea i seen ya pedal car. its tight..
let me know.. ill throw down some candy and patterns on that thang


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

creeeek......hey sic did you see how my bike open up that austin door for you :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2007, 10:36 AM~7850501
> *creeeek......hey sic did you see how my bike open up that austin door for you  :biggrin:
> *


yup yup.. bring it on..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 7 2007, 07:35 PM~7854425
> *yup yup.. bring it on..
> *


OH ITS ALREADY BEEN BROUGHTEN!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ...............
.....SORRY COULDN'T HELP MY SELF :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 7 2007, 08:38 PM~7854456
> *OH ITS ALREADY BEEN BROUGHTEN!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ...............
> .....SORRY COULDN'T HELP MY SELF  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 7 2007, 07:38 PM~7854456
> *OH ITS ALREADY BEEN BROUGHTEN!!!!!!!! :biggrin: ...............
> .....SORRY COULDN'T HELP MY SELF  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


dee dee deeeee


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 8 2007, 10:10 AM~7857845
> *dee dee deeeee
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:happysad:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

up we go ^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 9 2007, 08:39 AM~7866079
> *up we go ^^^^^ :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 9 2007, 10:34 AM~7866570
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 9 2007, 10:40 AM~7867159
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 9 2007, 07:23 PM~7870317
> *:wow:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

tu madre putosssssssssssss


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 7 2007, 08:08 AM~7849464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT CAME OUT PRETTY GOOD ANNA!!......THROW ON SOME GOOD CUSTOM PARTS AND ITS READY TO GO!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

THIS IS THE CAT THAT IS GOIN TO F#[email protected] UP KEVIN (TERRYS CAT).........MY CATS A GANGSTER!!!!.....  :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MY GANGSTER CAT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+May 10 2007, 03:53 PM~7877204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

there's a bunch of pussy's in here

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

look hes leaning like a cholo..................aahhahahah








i got something for that dude :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 10 2007, 02:57 PM~7877246
> *
> 
> 
> ...











bring it bitch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey don't forget my cat....he may be small but he'll fuck ya'll up :biggrin:










he's ready for you puma cat terry and your gangster cat ray... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 11 2007, 05:16 AM~7881649
> *hey don't forget my cat....he may be small but he'll fuck ya'll up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA...............(SLEEP WITH ONE EYE OPEN)....... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHERE U AT TERRY?!!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 12 2007, 03:48 PM~7890332
> *WHERE U AT TERRY?!!
> *


RIGHT HERE  








ROLLIN AROUND ATX.......................BYRD HUNTING..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 11 2007, 05:16 AM~7881649
> *hey don't forget my cat....he may be small but he'll fuck ya'll up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD SLEEP LIKE THAT......................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 13 2007, 09:38 AM~7893331
> *RIGHT HERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

AAAHAHAHAHAHAHA................. :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 13 2007, 10:38 AM~7893331
> *RIGHT HERE
> 
> 
> ...



hey terry is that you, ray, and lil johnny? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i have pics of it with the parts on it i just have to down load them....


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 28 2007, 07:21 PM~7793292
> *what the hell happened to the kid in the back?
> *


he was blown away by tha bikes


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2007, 07:44 AM~7898916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT LOOKS PRETTY GOOD NUT IF I WAS U (ANNA) I WOULDNT POST UP ANY MORE PICS JUS BLOW 'EM AWAY AT THE SHOW!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 14 2007, 09:44 AM~7898916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHATSUP!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

JUST WANT TO SHOW WHAT GIRLS CAN DO IF THEY PUT THERE MIND TO IT!!!
MY BABY'S BIKE BUILT BY HER...COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU...LOL
CONGRATS ANNA(KNIGHTSGIRL19) :biggrin: 























































THANKS TO SIC713 FOR ADDING HIS SPECIAL TOUCH ON THE FRAME,SEAT,RIMS AND MIRRORS....LOOKS GREAT BRO!!! MORE WORK COMMING AT YA....

MIRACLES NEVER CEASE.....FAMILY DOES COME FIRST!  

AND TO ALEX OF KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE FOR SHOWING ANNA LOVE...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT
............MIRACLES C.C. .............................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

all my hard work paid off


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

bike came out nice


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 16 2007, 08:06 PM~7919580
> *JUST WANT TO SHOW WHAT GIRLS CAN DO IF THEY PUT THERE MIND TO IT!!!
> MY BABY'S BIKE BUILT BY HER...COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU...LOL
> CONGRATS ANNA(KNIGHTSGIRL19) :biggrin:
> ...



Dang it! ! ! Can't see the pictures...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GOING UP BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i love the way my bike came out 

thanks again sic for painting it for me :thumbsup:

Echanted Dreams
Miracles C.C. IV Life


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Echanted Dreams
Miraclea C.C. IV Life[/color]
[/quote]

what club is that


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> Echanted Dreams
> Miraclea C.C. IV Life[/color]


what club is that
[/quote]

i meant miracles. :twak: 2 myself


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> Echanted Dreams
> Miraclea C.C. IV Life[/color]


what club is that
[/quote]

:twak: 
its called typing fast...whats ur excuse? nicca :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 18 2007, 10:51 AM~7930740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 MAN ANNA FORGET THE HEATWAVE....THAT BIKE NEEDS TO GO TO THE H-TOWN SHOW!!!.......LOOKS GOOD....LIKE THE RIMS!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NO REP IN TWO PLACES FOOL.....................








:thumbsup: 








:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

AGAIN GOING UP............. :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 18 2007, 06:51 PM~7933393
> *NO REP IN TWO PLACES FOOL.....................
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH BUT WOULDNT IT BE BETTER TO SHOWOUT REAL BADASS AT ONE SPOT THAN TWO SHOWOUT AT ONESPOT AND HAVE SOMETHING ALRIGHT TO SHOW OUT AT ANOTHER SPOT :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

good point ray but i didn't pre-reg for houston. so if you know some one who did and is not going let me know...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 18 2007, 06:59 PM~7933430
> *good point ray but i didn't pre-reg for houston. so if you know some one who did and is not going let me know...
> *


WELL IF FOR SOME ODD REASON I GET IN TROUBLE OR SOMETHIN AND I CANT MAKE IT THEN YOU CAN TAKE MY SPOT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 19 2007, 06:16 PM~7937941
> *WELL IF FOR SOME ODD REASON I GET IN TROUBLE OR SOMETHIN AND I CANT MAKE IT THEN YOU CAN TAKE MY SPOT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


dam u think thats going to happen :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 19 2007, 07:42 PM~7938090
> *dam u think thats going to happen :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 19 2007, 07:15 PM~7938254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 19 2007, 06:42 PM~7938090
> *dam u think thats going to happen :uh:
> *


NOT AT ALL!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey ray have you seen our banner? :dunno:

if not i'll post one up when i get home :biggrin:

sound good :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 21 2007, 10:54 AM~7947689
> *hey ray have you seen our banner? :dunno:
> 
> if not i'll post one up when i get home :biggrin:
> ...


I HEARD ABOUT IT BUT I HAVENT SEEN IT :dunno: FROM WHAT I HEAR IT LOOKS NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

going up^^^^^^^


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn your ride came out nice! like the rims,
what size are the rims?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 23 2007, 08:45 AM~7961813
> *damn your ride came out nice! like the rims,
> what size are the rims?
> *


not mine but they are 20'' rims on that bike


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 18 2007, 06:53 PM~7933397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THAT DUDE SAID......................... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin: ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

Nada JUST SHILLIN..................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 26 2007, 12:42 PM~7983708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME SEE YA GRILLE!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHATSUP!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHAT UP MAIN..............


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 31 2007, 05:47 PM~8018181
> *WHAT UP MAIN..............
> *


ON OUR WAY TO HOUSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jun 1 2007, 08:57 AM~8022410
> *ON OUR WAY TO HOUSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


TO HOUSTON??????


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 1 2007, 09:03 AM~8022449
> *TO HOUSTON??????
> *


GOTTA GET KIKI'S CAR READY FOR HOUSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jun 1 2007, 09:51 AM~8022796
> *GOTTA GET KIKI'S CAR READY FOR HOUSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE'LL BE BACK IN ATX SAT NITE............................BITCHES


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

see ya tommorow.. bring sum hoes too!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 1 2007, 08:33 PM~8026140
> *see ya tommorow.. bring sum hoes too!
> *


HEY SIC!!.....I SAW MY UNCLES CAR (TERRY) THE ONE U PINSTRIPED......AND THAT THING IS BADAZZ MAN FOREALZ.....KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK!! :worship:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

appriciate it homie.. im feeling it myself..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 2 2007, 11:25 PM~8031398
> *appriciate it homie.. im feeling it myself..
> *


I WOULD LIKE YOU TO MAYBE DO SOME WORK ON MY NEW BIKE THAT IM WORKIN ON!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im down


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SAY SIC THANX FOR ALL THE BAD ASS WORK MAIN CANT WAIT TO GET EVERYTHING BACK TOGETHER ....CAR SHOW HERE I COME...
............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 3 2007, 07:22 AM~8032116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE GONNA DO SOME DAMAGE THIS YEAR!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

nice paint T dawg


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice, SIC does get down huh!


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 3 2007, 08:22 AM~8032116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that boi fixin to act bad on 'em........looks good mayne, even though u were pressing ur luck with sic, well with my help of course......lol


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 4 2007, 04:54 PM~8041037
> *that boi fixin to act bad on 'em........looks good mayne, even though u were pressing ur luck with sic, well with my help of course......lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: still got the CHITS .........I LOVE PANCHOS.................
I CANT WAIT TILL THE SHOWS FOOL...........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

lookn good kiki :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 4 2007, 09:57 PM~8042152
> *lookn good kiki :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ALREADY FOOLS........................








..........


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up nicca's


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 4 2007, 04:54 PM~8041037
> *that boi fixin to act bad on 'em........looks good mayne, even though u were pressing ur luck with sic, well with my help of course......lol
> *


COOL CHILLIN WIT YALL AT SIC'S HOUSE CANT WAIT TO BRING MY CAR UP DER FOOL AND MY BIKE FRAME HOPEFULLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 5 2007, 05:57 PM~8048463
> *what up nicca's
> *


SUP FOOL WER U AT HOMIE?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

on my way


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY KIKI WERS KEVIN?


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 5 2007, 05:59 PM~8048478
> *on my way
> *


WHERE? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 5 2007, 05:57 PM~8048463
> *what up nicca's
> *


WHAT S UP FOOL ...SAY CHICO WHEN CAN YOU PIC UP SOME $$$
OR I DROP OFF $$$$$$$ FOR MY BIKE HOMIE  
IM TRUSTING YOU TO PICK COLOR AND GIT R DONE......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jun 5 2007, 07:02 PM~8048503
> *WHERE? :biggrin:
> *



fiberglass the azz of the cutty??? :uh: 
or u 2 tired?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jun 5 2007, 06:00 PM~8048483
> *:biggrin: HEY KIKI WERS KEVIN?
> *


HE JUST GOT BACK FROM OSCAR HOUSE ......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 5 2007, 07:02 PM~8048504
> *WHAT S UP FOOL ...SAY CHICO WHEN CAN YOU PIC UP SOME $$$
> OR I DROP OFF $$$$$$$ FOR MY BIKE HOMIE
> IM TRUSTING YOU TO PICK COLOR AND GIT R DONE......
> *



whenever, i have another club members project im working on but will be able to start on yours this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 5 2007, 05:59 PM~8048478
> *on my way
> *


TO OZ........ :biggrin: :biggrin: FOLLOW THE YELLOW BROOK ROAD... :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 5 2007, 06:09 PM~8048553
> *whenever, i have another club members project im working on but will be able to start on yours this weekend :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY .................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 5 2007, 07:13 PM~8048597
> *ALREADY .................
> *


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 5 2007, 06:07 PM~8048535
> *fiberglass the azz of the cutty??? :uh:
> or u 2 tired?
> *


ALLREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 5 2007, 06:07 PM~8048539
> *HE JUST GOT BACK FROM OSCAR HOUSE ......
> 
> 
> ...


KEVINS EATING EVERYTHING............................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :biggrin:
DAM YOU OSCAR..................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 5 2007, 07:19 PM~8048663
> *KEVINS EATING EVERYTHING............................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :biggrin:
> DAM YOU OSCAR..................
> *


blazed :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Jun 4 2007, 04:54 PM~8041037
> *that boi fixin to act bad on 'em........looks good mayne, even though u were pressing ur luck with sic, well with my help of course......lol
> *


WERE YOU AT FOOL............MAGIC MIKE............ :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 5 2007, 06:21 PM~8048681
> *blazed :0
> *


FOR REALS, HE JUST ASK ME TO LONE HIM $5................... :loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey terry you car come out nice can't wait to see it close up..... :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 5 2007, 07:19 PM~8048663
> *KEVINS EATING EVERYTHING............................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA :biggrin:
> DAM YOU OSCAR..................
> *


oppps i didnt see him outside :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jun 6 2007, 10:24 AM~8052808
> *oppps i didnt see him outside  :0
> *


haha..........


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 7 2007, 01:25 PM~8061038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TERRY'S BIKE BEFORE......









AND AFTER!!!








.......MIRACLES CAR CLUB.........


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DO YALL HAVE ANY PICS OF YALLS MODEL CARS I SEEN THEM IN AUSTIN?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 8 2007, 10:24 AM~8066236
> *DO YALL HAVE ANY PICS OF YALLS MODEL CARS I SEEN THEM IN AUSTIN?
> *











here 's my  elco................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

SOME OF MINES


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THIS LAST CAR SHOW, THIS IS ALL WE TOOK BUT WE GOT MORE U KNOW............MIRACLES C.C. ..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jun 6 2007, 09:57 AM~8052634
> *hey terry you car come out nice can't wait to see it close up..... :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY.............THERE MIGHT BE BUGS ON SOME OF YOU LUGS BUT THERE AINT NO BUGS ON ME.............................. :biggrin: .......................
.................








......................MIRACLES.......BITCHES!!!!!....................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

are we done with this page yet?GOING UP^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not sure,let me look


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

nope,not yet :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

NOW WE ARE!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

NO....STILL NOT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 13 2007, 12:00 PM~8096950
> *NO....STILL NOT
> *


 :twak:

i got it suckas :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

FINALLY :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:twak: AND YOU GRADUATED...............HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

If Anybody needs reg-forms give me a call and leave your info i will mail them out to you a.s.a.p # is on my signature.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 8 2007, 09:49 AM~8065716
> *TERRY'S BIKE BEFORE......
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 14 2007, 12:06 PM~8104325
> *nice bike
> *


THX HOMIE.........


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

where's everyone?!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 15 2007, 03:20 PM~8112570
> *where's everyone?!!
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE.................................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 15 2007, 03:38 PM~8112670
> *CHILLIN HOMIE.................................
> *


HEY TERRY WHERE U BEEN LATELY..........JUS ASKIN CAUSE U AINT STOP BY MY CRIB IN A WHILE!!!.....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 15 2007, 05:29 PM~8113232
> *:biggrin:
> HEY TERRY WHERE U BEEN LATELY..........JUS ASKIN CAUSE U AINT STOP BY MY CRIB IN A WHILE!!!.....
> *


AT HOME HOLMES SIPPIN ON MEDICATION FLYIN HIGH LIKE A BIRD VATO LOCO
............................... :wow: :wow: :wow: ..........................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 15 2007, 05:42 PM~8113286
> *AT HOME HOLMES SIPPIN ON MEDICATION FLYIN HIGH LIKE A BIRD VATO LOCO
> ............................... :wow:  :wow:  :wow: ..........................
> *


IIGHT JUS ASKIN!!......IM SUPPOSE TO GO TO CASEY'S CRIB TOMMOROW!! :biggrin: ...SO I'LL BE DOWN THERE!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 15 2007, 07:41 PM~8113875
> *IIGHT JUS ASKIN!!......IM SUPPOSE TO GO TO CASEY'S CRIB TOMMOROW!! :biggrin: ...SO I'LL BE DOWN THERE!!
> *


ALREADY YOUR COMING TO THE DIRTY SOUTH.....................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 15 2007, 07:43 PM~8113883
> *ALREADY YOUR COMING TO THE DIRTY SOUTH.....................
> *


WHAT U GONNA DO SATURDAY???


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

got TO GO SEE THE DOC.............THATS IT THEN GOING TO THE SHOP
TO PUT MY RIMS ON AND FIX MY FRONTS STILL LEAKING.........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

going up


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 18 2007, 11:19 AM~8127231
> *going up
> *


yah what he said.................. :biggrin: 













































:biggrin:  :cheesy:   :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

ONLY 32 MORE DAYS 'TIL H-TOWN SHOW..... :biggrin: :thumbsup: ....WHO'S READY!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 20 2007, 03:10 PM~8142448
> *ONLY 32 MORE DAYS 'TIL H-TOWN SHOW..... :biggrin:  :thumbsup: ....WHO'S READY!!! :cheesy:
> *


i'm not :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 20 2007, 03:27 PM~8143275
> *i'm not :uh:
> *


Y WHAT HAPPEN ???








??????????????????????LABARK :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

here.......let me help u up............. :buttkick:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 20 2007, 07:50 PM~8144050
> *Y WHAT HAPPEN ???
> 
> 
> ...


dont have everything i need to put the bike together


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 22 2007, 06:25 PM~8157978
> *dont have everything i need to put the bike together
> *


what are u missing???


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THE WHOLE BIKE ..............................LOL............


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 24 2007, 01:00 AM~8164305
> *THE WHOLE BIKE ..............................LOL............
> *


 :roflmao: YEA THAT AND PARTS! :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 06:52 AM~8165117
> *:roflmao: YEA THAT AND PARTS! :uh:
> *


BUT THE FRAME IS DONE....RIGHT??


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

he dont know i guess...............................lol :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:cheesy: Hey KiKi how's everybody A-Town Archangel & i r hosting a carshow for Aug 12, 2007 i will post a flyer when i can tell ur wife we said hello

BE BLESSED,
HOLY ROLLERZ


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

FOR MORE INFO U CAN CALL: 832-297-2761


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jun 27 2007, 07:26 AM~8185885
> *:cheesy:  Hey KiKi how's everybody A-Town Archangel & i r hosting a carshow for Aug 12, 2007 i will post a flyer when i can tell ur wife we said hello
> 
> BE BLESSED,
> ...


SWEET WE'LL LOVE TO COME TO H-TOWN AND REP ATX................AND MRS KIKI
SAYS HELLO .........................................................MIRACLES ..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
holy chit main..................nice bike.............lol


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

CANT WAIT UNTIL H-TOWN......ITS OUR YEAR TO SHINE!!!...MIRACLES CAR CLUB!!!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 1 2007, 06:53 PM~8214638
> *CANT WAIT UNTIL H-TOWN......ITS OUR YEAR TO SHINE!!!...MIRACLES CAR CLUB!!!
> *


 :biggrin: ME 2!!!!! HOPEFULLY WILL GET A GOOD SPOT!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Say kiki it was a miracle that we met before the houston so we know who we are. That lowrider(suppose to of been a work car for you :biggrin: :biggrin: ) is looking good. See ya at the show, nice meeting yall tell your homie wuz up and good luck .


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 29 2007, 03:54 AM~8200356
> *SWEET WE'LL LOVE TO COME TO H-TOWN AND REP ATX................AND MRS KIKI
> SAYS HELLO .........................................................MIRACLES ..............
> *


SOUND GOOOD.......WE NEED SOME NEW BIKE OUT THIS YEAR...TELL MRS.KIKI I SAID HELLO........HOLY ROLLERZ EVENTS FOR THIS YEAR FOR 2007
AUG 12,2007 HOSTING FOR PEDRO FRAIRE CARSHOW
SEPT 23,2007 HOLY ROLLERZ OLDSCHOOL CARSHOW
DEC 30,2007 HOSTING FOR ERNEST TINT SHOP CARSHOW
WILL BE HERE IN H-TOWN,TX..
JULY 8,2007 MARIO STREET KREATION TX MADE
JULY 14&16,2007 GOOFEY & PANCHO CLAUS
SEPT 16,2007 HYPNOTIZED CARSHOW
AND THEN WE WILL BE AT SAN ANTO,TX FOR THE MONTHS..
SEPT 09,2007 LUIS LOLO SA CARSHOW
SEPT 30,2007 LUIS LOLO SA CARSHOW
WHAT A BUSY YR FOR JOHN & I... BUT.....GOD..... HE'S NEVER 
TO LATE AND ALL WAYS ON TIME.....THAT''S A KIND OF GOD WE SERVE.....
CAN I GET A AMEN............BE BLESSED.SEE YOU'LL SOON.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 2 2007, 05:07 PM~8220159
> *SOUND GOOOD.......WE NEED SOME NEW BIKE OUT THIS YEAR...TELL MRS.KIKI I SAID HELLO........HOLY ROLLERZ EVENTS FOR THIS YEAR FOR 2007
> AUG 12,2007 HOSTING FOR PEDRO FRAIRE CARSHOW
> SEPT 23,2007 HOLY ROLLERZ OLDSCHOOL CARSHOW
> ...


AMEN :angel: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 2 2007, 03:07 PM~8220159
> *SOUND GOOOD.......WE NEED SOME NEW BIKE OUT THIS YEAR...TELL MRS.KIKI I SAID HELLO........HOLY ROLLERZ EVENTS FOR THIS YEAR FOR 2007
> AUG 12,2007 HOSTING FOR PEDRO FRAIRE CARSHOW
> SEPT 23,2007 HOLY ROLLERZ OLDSCHOOL CARSHOW
> ...


SWEET THX................................STAY BLESSED..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 06:54 AM~8217438
> *Say kiki it was a miracle that we met before the houston so we know who we are. That lowrider(suppose to of been a work car for you  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ) is looking good. See ya at the show, nice meeting yall tell your homie wuz up and good luck .
> *


THX....... CANT WAIT TILL THE SHOW .........AND THE MIRACLES CLAN SAYS WHATS UP HOMIES GOOD LUCK :thumbsup: NICE MEETING YA'LL HOMIES CANT WAIT TO MEET EVERYONE ELSE AT THE SHOW OR SICS HOUSE :biggrin: .......................









RAY512.....................AKA CAT HATER........... :biggrin: 








MOCK UP ONLY LOOKS BETTER NOW








THIS IS THE STUPID CAT...................BUT I LIKE HIM SCRATCH HAPPENS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP DROPEM LIKE ITS HOT.........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 2 2007, 05:50 PM~8221164
> *WAT UP DROPEM LIKE ITS HOT.........
> *



Frame came out nice


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 06:32 PM~8221487
> *Frame came out nice
> *


THX.. NOT BAD FOR MY FIRST CANDY PAINT LOOKS BETTER IN THE SUN AND WITH OUT CAT SCRATCHES..............................LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 2 2007, 05:48 PM~8221149
> *THX....... CANT WAIT TILL THE SHOW .........AND THE MIRACLES CLAN SAYS WHATS UP HOMIES GOOD LUCK :thumbsup: NICE MEETING YA'LL HOMIES CANT WAIT TO MEET EVERYONE ELSE AT THE SHOW OR SICS HOUSE :biggrin: .......................
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMNN!!.....THAT PINSTRIPING WORK CAME OUT BADAZZ...I LIKE IT(BECAUSE U CANT SEE THE CAT SCRATCHES IN THIS PI!!..LOL..)
TERRY I CAN ALREADY TELL THAT UR TRIKE IS GONNA COME OUT BADAZZ....I LIKE THE WAY THE FRONT END LOOKS ALL LONG....ITS GONNA BE BAD!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

FOR MORE INFO: 832-297-2761


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey!! What's Up! ! 

Just want to say thanks to all of ya'll that came out to my wedding, hope Ya'll enjoyed yourselves... I know I did and ya'll dedicating and coming out and dancing to Lowrider made my night.. Everyone was asking who ya'll were and told them that's my Lowrider Family, truly ya'll are from first cruising with Mike to hanging out with Terry, we've know each other for a long time, thanks for coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...

Here's a few pictures from my honeymoon cruise to Cozumel and Progreso.
On the way to Cozumel









Docking in Cozumel









Posing next to a tablet of the Mayan God of War









After a day of shopping and my wife making me carry everthing…









At the Chichen Itza Mayan ruins outside of Progreso

























Sunset as we leave Progreso


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jul 3 2007, 11:36 AM~8226584
> *Hey!!  What's Up! !
> 
> Just want to say thanks to all of ya'll that came out to my wedding, hope Ya'll enjoyed yourselves...  I know I did and ya'll dedicating and coming out and dancing to Lowrider made my night..  Everyone was asking who ya'll were and told them that's my Lowrider Family, truly ya'll are from first cruising with Mike to hanging out with Terry, we've know each other for a long time, thanks for coming :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ...
> ...



Hope yall enjoyed the cruise. Me n my wife went last year it was fun. We are planning another one for next year.


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

We enjoyed it alot! ! Just kicking back on the boat with some drinks watching the sun go down.. Man nothing like that feeling.. Yea We're already planning our next cruise.... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jul 3 2007, 11:56 AM~8226709
> *We enjoyed it alot! !  Just kicking back on the boat with some drinks watching the sun go down.. Man nothing like that feeling..  Yea We're already planning our next cruise.... :biggrin:
> *


Did yall go to the comedy club, and the night club on board. That shit was fun. We also enjoyed the casino, 
:tears: thats were all my money went to. best thing was the free food 24/7


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 01:28 PM~8226982
> *Did yall go to the comedy club, and the night club on board. That shit was fun. We also enjoyed the casino,
> :tears:  thats were all my money went to. best thing was the free food 24/7
> *


We went to one of the comedy shows and they did like a dance show at the end was pretty cool. I don't know how to gamble, but we did hit up some of the slot machines... all of our money went to the shopping onshore :biggrin: Yea that was the good thing too we didn't have to pay for food, and man it was like as soon as breakfast was over, lunch was being served.. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice forks kiki...


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

WHUTZ SIC LONG TIME NO SEE......
R U GOING TOMORROW 4TH JULY
CRUZIN OFF 610 & FULTON ST
MEET 8AM :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jul 3 2007, 11:36 AM~8226584
> *Hey!!  What's Up! !
> 
> Just want to say thanks to all of ya'll that came out to my wedding, hope Ya'll enjoyed yourselves...  I know I did and ya'll dedicating and coming out and dancing to Lowrider made my night..  Everyone was asking who ya'll were and told them that's my Lowrider Family, truly ya'll are from first cruising with Mike to hanging out with Terry, we've know each other for a long time, thanks for coming :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ...
> ...


YOU DONT EVER HAVE TO THANK US HOLMES WE'RE FAMILY ........YOU KNOW IVE HAD YOUR BACK.... THIS WHOLE LOWRIDIN LIFESTYLE OF OURS AND THAT WILL NEVER CHANGE HOMIE GLAD YA HAD A GOOD TIME .....................TELL UR WIFEY I SAID HOLA.............................. :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

WHAT'S UP TO MIRACLES!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2007, 01:19 PM~8227362
> *nice forks kiki...
> *


THIS DARK GUY MADE THEM .......THEY CALL HIM SIC DEVILLE............  
HERE'S HIS NUMBER 1800 UR A RETARD.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2007, 05:12 PM~8229062
> *WHAT'S UP TO MIRACLES!
> *


sup fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2007, 05:12 PM~8229062
> *WHAT'S UP TO MIRACLES!
> *


NADA CUTN CHEESE








.........................


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

wut it dew fellas just chillin out here in the hills waiting on some more rain 
hoping it dont rain 2morrow .any ways on another note there in just waiting for the big day now.


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 3 2007, 05:17 PM~8229101
> *wut it dew fellas just chillin out  here in the hills waiting on some more rain
> hoping it dont rain 2morrow .any ways on another note  there in just waiting for the big day now.
> 
> ...


nice,were on our way! kiki get the boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 3 2007, 01:19 PM~8227362
> *nice forks kiki...
> *


were r my pedals sic???????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 3 2007, 05:17 PM~8229101
> *wut it dew fellas just chillin out  here in the hills waiting on some more rain
> hoping it dont rain 2morrow .any ways on another note  there in just waiting for the big day now.
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: WE'LL BE THERE WITH SOME CLOTHES ON HOPEFULLY ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 3 2007, 07:17 PM~8229098
> *NADA CUTN CHEESE
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK TO YALL IN HOUSTON! FOOOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 3 2007, 05:20 PM~8229121
> *nice,were on our way! kiki get the boat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM ON MY WAY TO GET YOU BE THERE IN A MIN.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2007, 05:21 PM~8229135
> *GOOD LUCK TO YALL IN HOUSTON! FOOOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


ALREADY...................................


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

in the mkt for some rims , sprocket/crank and some twisted handle bars know anybody thats selling anything .prophecy gotta keep up with you guys .we now have a bike club also so starting some projects busting some out in odessa or if not till next season any info is highly appriciated


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I'LL CHECK AROUND HOMIES ........GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEW PROJECTS......................


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2007, 05:21 PM~8229135
> *GOOD LUCK TO YALL IN HOUSTON! FOOOOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 3 2007, 05:27 PM~8229170
> *in the mkt for some rims , sprocket/crank and some twisted handle bars know anybody thats selling anything .prophecy gotta keep up with you guys .we now have a bike club also so starting some projects busting some out in odessa or if not till next season any info is highly appriciated
> *


we know a good painter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 3 2007, 07:28 PM~8229180
> *I'LL CHECK AROUND HOMIES ........GOOD LUCK WITH THE NEW PROJECTS......................
> *


 :thumbsup: good looking out suerte to you guys in houston show em wut the atx has to bring to the table :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 3 2007, 05:24 PM~8229147
> *IM ON MY WAY TO GET YOU BE THERE IN A MIN.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:mayne will get der quick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 3 2007, 07:31 PM~8229201
> *we know a good painter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: seen his work good painter thanks for the offer


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 3 2007, 05:32 PM~8229210
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:mayne will get der quick!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FO SHO.................OR WE CAN RAISE OVER THE WATER









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 3 2007, 05:35 PM~8229233
> * :biggrin: seen his work good painter  thanks for the offer
> *


YEAH HES PRETTY SIC................. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 3 2007, 05:36 PM~8229237
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: NO CHINCHILLAS ALLOWED :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HOW U DOOING


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2007, 06:16 PM~8229498
> *HOW U DOOING
> *


SAME OLD CHIT GETTING READY FOR THE SHOWS............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

YUP I KNOW DA FEELING


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHOS GOING ............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT...... :biggrin: ME, OZ, EFRAIN, RICK, LAMARK, MIKLO, TONY AND THE KIDS (ALL OF THEM). AND YALL WHO'S GOING?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ME, MOMMA LOU,AZUL,KC,LAURA,THEODORE,LILTONY,USHER,NIKO,MIKE,STEVE,JR,,ANITA AND A PARTRES IN A PEAR TREE...............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 3 2007, 07:34 PM~8229659
> *ME, MOMMA LOU,AZUL,KC,LAURA,THEODORE,LILTONY,USHER,NIKO,MIKE,STEVE,JR,,ANITA AND A PARTRES IN A PEAR TREE...............
> *


COOL.........WHERE YA STAYING?????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

CHIT I DUNNO LAURA SET IT UP.....................INSIDE HOPEFULLY LOL.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

WELL GIVE US A CALL............ :wave: C YA


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 3 2007, 06:43 PM~8229723
> *WELL GIVE US A CALL............ :wave: C YA
> *


ALREADY............................. :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HEY ''KIKI''......U KNOW WHATS KINDA FUNNY?!!....IF U LOOK AT THE FIRST PAGE ON THIS TOPIC OUR BIKES LOOK NOTHIN ALIKE NOMORE...EVEN GOT A COUPLE NEW ONES :thumbsup: :biggrin: ....LOL...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 5 2007, 09:03 AM~8238895
> *HEY ''KIKI''......U KNOW WHATS KINDA FUNNY?!!....IF U LOOK AT THE FIRST PAGE ON THIS TOPIC OUR BIKES LOOK NOTHIN ALIKE NOMORE...EVEN GOT A COUPLE NEW ONES  :thumbsup:  :biggrin: ....LOL...
> *


yeah thats true our chit is looking pretty diffrent thats good i think.................................. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 3 2007, 05:21 PM~8229131
> *were r my pedals sic???????????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


UH SIC WHERE ARE MY STARS????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 5 2007, 07:40 PM~8243561
> *UH SIC WHERE ARE MY STARS????????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got ur start today and the pedals for kaze...
but no money for shippy shippy


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 5 2007, 04:29 PM~8242221
> *yeah thats true our chit is looking pretty diffrent thats good i think.................................. :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

they still gay ass fuck


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY, KIKI
CHECK THIS OUT LOL..............
....................................................................................................................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 6 2007, 11:38 AM~8248471
> *they still gay ass fuck
> *


yeah sic help us...................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 6 2007, 03:24 PM~8249991
> *HEY, KIKI
> CHECK THIS OUT LOL..............
> ....................................................................................................................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
thats crazy......................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ray you bike came out really nice can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done...:thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 7 2007, 09:06 AM~8253626
> *ray you bike came out really nice can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done...:thumbsup:
> *


thanx!.. :thumbsup:.....if it werent for charlie!....lol.....naw but i already put most of the parts on it its comin together!!....i like it :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

wat it dew kiki....................


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 7 2007, 05:48 PM~8255900
> *wat it dew kiki....................
> *


 :biggrin: you should see mine rayray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :around:  hno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jul 7 2007, 09:06 AM~8253626
> *ray you bike came out really nice can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done...:thumbsup:
> *


hey cant wait to finish mine he he hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! hno: hno: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

COMEING SOON 2 A LOWRIDER SHOW NEAR U :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jul 7 2007, 08:43 PM~8256794
> *COMEING SOON 2 A LOWRIDER SHOW NEAR U :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 7 2007, 07:50 PM~8256559
> *hey cant wait to finish mine he he hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:  hno:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


i heard urs is comin out really sic kaze :biggrin: .......cant wait to see it :thumbsup: :yes:!!.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

how many bikes are yall taking .....and what classes are they in that yall are taking.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

well were taking bout 7 strong......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

RANGING FROM STREET TO RADICAL....................TEEHEE


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

hey kik whats the deal with tha pic...lol... :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 8 2007, 12:51 PM~8259734
> *well were taking bout 7 strong......
> *



cant wait to see them i know yall been doing alot of work on them from what i heard


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 8 2007, 01:07 PM~8259827
> *cant wait to see them i know yall been doing alot of work on them from what i heard
> *


HOWS URS HOMIE ANYTHING NEW............


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 01:15 PM~8259856
> *HOWS URS HOMIE ANYTHING NEW............
> *



just taking the moneymaker street bike and my new semi bike if all goes well.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 8 2007, 01:17 PM~8259867
> *just taking the moneymaker street bike and my new semi bike if all goes well.
> *


WHAT TIME YOU LEAVING........................WERE LEAVING AT 10 ON FRIDAY..........
SOMETHING LIKE THIS..................


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

im leaving at lunch time on friday....i have some stuff i have to put together in houston


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 8 2007, 01:22 PM~8259897
> *im leaving at lunch time on friday....i have some stuff i have to put together in houston
> *


OH YEAH ALREADY ...................


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

are yall having a 20 in radical or a 16in radical


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 8 2007, 01:27 PM~8259924
> * are yall having a 20 in radical or a 16in radical
> *


16 INCH RADICAL.................I THINK..................TEEHEE


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 8 2007, 12:42 PM~8259695
> *i heard urs is comin out really sic kaze :biggrin: .......cant wait to see it :thumbsup:  :yes:!!.....
> *


yeah its alright mayne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 01:32 PM~8259950
> *16 INCH RADICAL.................I THINK..................TEEHEE
> *


 :biggrin: 16 inch he said :roflmao: :dunno: :rofl: :around:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

SAY KAZE I THINK IT LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS..........................


















WHEN CHARLIE PUT A HIT ON RAY RAY BIKE................LOL...............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 07:17 PM~8261740
> *SAY KAZE I THINK IT LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS..........................
> 
> 
> ...


.... :uh: ..... :tears: ...........lol.(good one though) :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

we'll see ya'll boys on the free way!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 07:17 PM~8261740
> *SAY KAZE I THINK IT LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS..........................
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he really put a hit on rayray!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP KAZE 8THREE..........RAY512............UNIQUE27............KNIGHTGIRL......









AND ALL MY MIRACLES MEMBERS............................LETS DO IT..........
TTT.........................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 10 2007, 09:30 PM~8278952
> *WAT UP KAZE 8THREE..........RAY512............UNIQUE27............KNIGHTGIRL......
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS THAT GUY? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 07:35 PM~8279003
> *WHOS THAT GUY? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WORST NITEMARE................................... :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 10 2007, 09:37 PM~8279022
> *YOUR WORST NITEMARE................................... :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


I JUST PISSED MY SELF :uh: :buttkick: SOMEBODY WAKE ME UP :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 07:50 PM~8279152
> *I JUST PISSED MY SELF :uh:  :buttkick: SOMEBODY WAKE ME UP :0
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i was with chop73monte yesterday chillin outside being attacked by flyes when i looked up and saw two dudes and a chick and said to myself it's a MIRACLES! :dunno: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 11 2007, 09:14 AM~8283188
> *i was with chop73monte yesterday chillin outside being attacked by flyes when i looked up and saw two dudes and a chick and said to myself it's a MIRACLES! :dunno:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


hahahahahahaha :biggrin: 









did they look something like this.........................lol...............
we do it big in Tejas thought u knew


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 11 2007, 07:33 PM~8286883
> *hahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Have u ever danced with a devil in the moon light! Batman!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 11 2007, 06:33 PM~8286883
> *hahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea they did,xcept they had streatchy pants :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 11 2007, 08:47 PM~8288244
> *yea they did,xcept they had streatchy pants :biggrin:
> *


am i still doing oyur car or not.. let me know.. that way i know if i need to bring my shit with me


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 11 2007, 06:33 PM~8286883
> *hahahahahahaha :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SHIRT...WEHRE U GET IT


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

HEY WHAT IT DO YALL!!....(KIKI, KAZE83, UNIQUE27, RAY_512, KNIGHTSGIRL)!!........JUS ROLLIN THROUGH TO LET YALL KNOW THAT YOU WILL BE SEEIN ALOT MORE OF ME ON THIS SITE!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 12 2007, 11:44 AM~8292943
> *HEY WHAT IT DO YALL!!....(KIKI, KAZE83, UNIQUE27, RAY_512, KNIGHTSGIRL)!!........JUS ROLLIN THROUGH TO LET YALL KNOW THAT YOU WILL BE SEEIN ALOT MORE OF ME ON THIS SITE!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what it do mayne?....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 12 2007, 12:44 PM~8292943
> *HEY WHAT IT DO YALL!!....(KIKI, KAZE83, UNIQUE27, RAY_512, KNIGHTSGIRL)!!........JUS ROLLIN THROUGH TO LET YALL KNOW THAT YOU WILL BE SEEIN ALOT MORE OF ME ON THIS SITE!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


welcome 2 lil


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 12 2007, 06:32 PM~8295486
> *welcome 2 lil
> *


 x-2


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 09:13 PM~8288413
> *am i still doing oyur car or not.. let me know.. that way i know if i need to bring my shit with me
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 12 2007, 11:44 AM~8292943
> *HEY WHAT IT DO YALL!!....(KIKI, KAZE83, UNIQUE27, RAY_512, KNIGHTSGIRL)!!........JUS ROLLIN THROUGH TO LET YALL KNOW THAT YOU WILL BE SEEIN ALOT MORE OF ME ON THIS SITE!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALREADY MAYNE.........................WAT IT DEW...............








KEVIN SAID WAT YA LOOKING AT ...BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 12 2007, 11:44 AM~8292943
> *HEY WHAT IT DO YALL!!....(KIKI, KAZE83, UNIQUE27, RAY_512, KNIGHTSGIRL)!!........JUS ROLLIN THROUGH TO LET YALL KNOW THAT YOU WILL BE SEEIN ALOT MORE OF ME ON THIS SITE!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: WELCOME YOUNG SKYWALKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 09:13 PM~8288413
> *am i still doing oyur car or not.. let me know.. that way i know if i need to bring my shit with me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 12 2007, 06:18 PM~8296175
> *ALREADY MAYNE.........................WAT IT DEW...............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 12 2007, 07:57 PM~8296865
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanks for giving Jacob nightmares... Kevin!!! :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 12 2007, 10:19 PM~8297135
> *Thanks for giving Jacob nightmares... Kevin!!! :angry:
> *











seein terry gave me nightmares :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 12 2007, 07:18 PM~8296175
> *
> 
> 
> ...













hey terry Glen said waz up


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

Yo KIKI! ... I'm goin in to Screwston 18, but comin out 25! (A man NIKKA!!!) :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 13 2007, 12:19 AM~8299209
> *Yo KIKI! ... I'm goin in to Screwston 18, but comin out 25! (A man NIKKA!!!) :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL..............DAM............................. :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

what's up fellas


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 13 2007, 02:37 PM~8302226
> *what's up fellas
> *


x2


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHAT IT DO???


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT U DO???????????......... KEVIN SAID WATS A GLEN! LOL


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz Up MIRACLES....................... Are yall ready?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 14 2007, 08:48 PM~8310112
> *Wuz Up MIRACLES....................... Are yall ready?
> *


you dam skippy.... :biggrin: .......LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









THIS IS WAT IT LOOK LIKE BEFORE ,NOW WELL U HAVE TO WAIT..................LOL
.............................BUT IM READY FO-SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









DROPEM WHAT U THINK HOMIE.................................WHERES MY HOMIES IN 
H-TOWN .............MR.SIC-DEVILLE ..........HOUSTON STYLEZ.........................


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Well got some good news Fellas .We have Added a Cash Award for Best Display.I know it's not much but it's a little something Donated by Our Califas Chapter Being that out there all we have is Bikes they have donated $75.00 Dollars. for that Award. So good Luck to all attending our event .


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 14 2007, 11:04 PM~8310494
> *you dam skippy.... :biggrin: .......LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



 cant wait to see the new upgrade on the 16in


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 14 2007, 11:05 PM~8310768
> *Well got some good news Fellas .We have Added a Cash Award for  Best Display.I know it's not much but it's a little something Donated by Our Califas Chapter Being that out there all we have is Bikes they have donated $75.00  Dollars. for that Award. So good Luck to all attending our event .
> *


mAN SO MORE MONEY FOR ME


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 15 2007, 08:43 AM~8311556
> * cant wait to see the new upgrade on the 16in
> *


known terry, he's always got something bad ass coming out :biggrin: Thanks for the black paint job on my bike  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

LOOK OUT FOR THIS ONE.....IT GOT RE-DONE TOO...ALONG WITH TERRY'S 16INCH!!^^...... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :yes: ...!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

whats up fuckers.


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2007, 11:55 AM~8312638
> *whats up fuckers.
> *


what it dew darkness !!!!!!! c u in houston !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 09:53 AM~8312077
> *known terry, he's always got something bad ass coming out :biggrin: Thanks for the black paint job on my bike   :thumbsup:
> *


ALREADY........................GOOD LUCK.............WERE GOING TO NEED IT.
CHECK OUT ANOTHER CURB SIDE DESIGNZZZZZ..........









U HAVE TO WAIT BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS................LOL.....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2007, 11:55 AM~8312638
> *whats up fuckers.
> *


WAT IT DEW DARK DUDE..................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 15 2007, 07:25 PM~8314881
> *WAT IT DEW DARK DUDE..................... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 15 2007, 11:55 AM~8312638
> *whats up fuckers.
> *


What's up mayn? What it do?


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 15 2007, 11:23 AM~8312477
> *LOOK OUT FOR THIS ONE.....IT GOT RE-DONE TOO...ALONG WITH TERRY'S 16INCH!!^^...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :yes: ...!
> 
> ...



:werd:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 15 2007, 09:12 PM~8315658
> *:werd:
> *


 :loco: :loco: ''NEW MEMBER'' :loco: :loco:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 16 2007, 10:28 AM~8318630
> *:loco:  :loco: ''NEW MEMBER'' :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 16 2007, 10:28 AM~8318630
> *:loco:  :loco: ''NEW MEMBER'' :loco:  :loco:
> *


:twak:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 16 2007, 05:01 PM~8321661
> *:twak:
> *











WERE GOING BYRD HUNTING WANNA GO.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

How bout paint ball? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 16 2007, 05:26 PM~8321827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ....................................








SHITTED ME AND SIC DEVILLE ARE READY LETS GO..............


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

kiki, does Kevin need a play mate?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 16 2007, 05:40 PM~8321920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A BIG PUSSSYYY................................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

Which one? (LOL!!!!!!!!).......... .......... :roflmao:.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 16 2007, 05:49 PM~8321968
> *Which one? (LOL!!!!!!!!).......... .......... :roflmao:.........
> *


FOREALSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP C,PIMPIN...........


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 16 2007, 08:49 PM~8321968
> *Which one? (LOL!!!!!!!!).......... .......... :roflmao:.........
> *


 :0 the one on the left.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 05:54 PM~8322000
> *:0  the one on the left.
> *


MY LEFT OR YOUR LEFT..................... :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 16 2007, 08:56 PM~8322008
> *MY LEFT OR YOUR LEFT..................... :biggrin:
> *


 i have two lefts.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 05:58 PM~8322025
> * i have two lefts.
> *


PERFECT ME TO ......................................


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 16 2007, 08:59 PM~8322033
> *PERFECT ME TO ......................................
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 05:58 PM~8322025
> * i have two lefts.
> *


That's funny... i have 2 rights........:burn:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 16 2007, 06:01 PM~8322047
> *That's funny... i have 2 rights........:burn:
> *


THE THREE OF US ARE THE PERFECT SQUARE DANCER....................................LOL.............HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:00 PM~8322042
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Jul 17 2007, 06:37 AM~8325978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ............ Nice ............ :thumbsup:


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

Yo Kazerock! Did you get all your parts for your blue sperm cell(lol)?
:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DO FOOL....................


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 17 2007, 02:08 PM~8329071
> *Yo Kazerock! Did you get all your parts for your blue sperm cell(lol)?
> :biggrin:
> *


NAW JUST WAITING ON A MIRROR!!!!!!!!!!HOPEFULLY RENE WILL COME THROUGH!!!!  BESIDES IM GONNA BE IN STREET N E WAYZ....HAHAHAHAHA! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 17 2007, 04:53 PM~8330442
> *WAT IT DO FOOL....................
> *


WE HAVE ANOTHER CURBSIDE ADDITION COMING OUT HEHEHE HAHAHA!!!!!...RIGHT RAY512!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 17 2007, 06:11 PM~8331046
> *WE HAVE ANOTHER CURBSIDE ADDITION COMING OUT HEHEHE HAHAHA!!!!!...RIGHT RAY512!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......................THEY MITE HEAR US.









HERE IT IS BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSS...........................


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 17 2007, 06:11 PM~8331046
> *WE HAVE ANOTHER CURBSIDE ADDITION COMING OUT HEHEHE HAHAHA!!!!!...RIGHT RAY512!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


What about my light bracket?


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 17 2007, 06:09 PM~8331030
> *NAW JUST WAITING ON A MIRROR!!!!!!!!!!HOPEFULLY RENE WILL COME THROUGH!!!!  BESIDES IM GONNA BE IN STREET N E WAYZ....HAHAHAHAHA! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ola buddies :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

check out these chinx
wait i messed up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

here we go
http://kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=690...g=nsfw_sfw&nl=1
looka how smart they r


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 18 2007, 12:32 AM~8334378
> *here we go
> http://kontraband.com/show/show.asp?ID=690...g=nsfw_sfw&nl=1
> looka how smart they r
> *


DAM SQUIRT THAT WAS CRAZY MAN....................................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 17 2007, 06:11 PM~8331046
> *WE HAVE ANOTHER CURBSIDE ADDITION COMING OUT HEHEHE HAHAHA!!!!!...RIGHT RAY512!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 17 2007, 06:09 PM~8331030
> *NAW JUST WAITING ON A MIRROR!!!!!!!!!!HOPEFULLY RENE WILL COME THROUGH!!!!  BESIDES IM GONNA BE IN STREET N E WAYZ....HAHAHAHAHA! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


yeah ur gonna be in street....................in the ''cars'' catagory......ur gonna be goin up against ''rollin malo''!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 19 2007, 10:29 AM~8344459
> *yeah ur gonna be in street....................in the ''cars'' catagory......ur gonna be goin up against ''rollin malo''!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: hno: hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 17 2007, 09:30 PM~8333084
> *What about my light bracket?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 19 2007, 09:29 AM~8344459
> *yeah ur gonna be in street....................in the ''cars'' catagory......ur gonna be goin up against ''rollin malo''!!
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 18 2007, 12:29 AM~8334365
> *ola buddies :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> check out these chinx
> ...


Wat it is yo?


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

"I'm the Squid!!!" ............ :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 19 2007, 05:24 PM~8348285
> *"I'm the Squid!!!" ............ :roflmao:  :buttkick:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: hi squidd!!!!!!!


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 19 2007, 06:42 PM~8348765
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: hi squidd!!!!!!!
> *












Money Green Gansta, mayn!!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

how did go miracles team?


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jul 22 2007, 10:42 PM~8368204
> *how did go miracles team?
> *


outta 7 bikes got 4 awards and kiki got first in street compact not bad!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 23 2007, 02:57 AM~8368847
> *outta 7 bikes got 4 awards and kiki got first in street compact not bad!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT BAD AT ALL


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 23 2007, 01:57 AM~8368847
> *outta 7 bikes got 4 awards and kiki got first in street compact not bad!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats :thumbsup: bikes looked good


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 23 2007, 06:48 AM~8369397
> *congrats :thumbsup:  bikes looked        good
> *


thx buddy :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

SOUTH HOUSTON LOUNGE
602 COLLEGE AVE
( SOUTH HOUSTON @ HWY 3 )
SOUTH HOUSTON, TX
SAT 27 2007
2PM-7PM 
FOR MORE INFO:
832-434-9218 

*ROBERT GOODALL BAND
*B-B-Q PLATES
*AUCTION



BENEFIT FOR KEVIN ALLAN VIDOCK..WE WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU..

ON MONDAY JUNE 1,2007... 27 YR OLD KEVIN VIDOCK, AT THE START OF HIS ADULT LIFE, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH TERMINAL BRAIN CANCER... KEVIN HAS 2 YOUNG BEAUITFUL CHILDREN & A LOVING WIFE OF 10 YRS.. KEVIN DOES NOT HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE & MUST UNDERGO EXTENSIVE TREATMENT FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.. PLEASE HELP THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY IN THEIR DESPERATE TIME OF NEED.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIS FAMILY IN DEEP PRAYER & OUR LOVE GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..... WE WOULD LIKE FOR ANY CAR CLUBS & BIKE CLUBS TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT......THANK YOU..........

HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
832-297-2761 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice job guys.


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY SIC R U COMING ON SAT 28,07....
HOLY ROLLERZ


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Congrats to all ya'll... Bikes Look Bad @$$ ! ! ! ! ! ! ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 23 2007, 01:34 PM~8372092
> *HEY SIC R U COMING ON SAT 28,07....
> HOLY ROLLERZ
> *


im not sure.. where is it at?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 01:25 PM~8372000
> *nice job guys.
> *


THX FOR EVERTHING SIC CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS AND SEE YA ON THE PLAYGROUND NEXT TIME ............................MIRACLES..........


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 01:25 PM~8372000
> *nice job guys.
> *


Thx for the hook up mayn!  
Turned some heads and got some stares. :biggrin:


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

Just like you said kiki, "No matter what happens, we did our thang." :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

all in all it was a good show!!!.......MAYBE NEXT YEAR WE'LL BE MORE PREPARED!!!.........hopefully!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 01:59 PM~8372270
> *im not sure.. where is it at?
> *


SOUTH HOUSTON LOUNGE
602 COLLEGE AVE
( SOUTH HOUSTON @ HWY 3 )
SOUTH HOUSTON, TX
SAT 27 2007
2PM-7PM 
FOR MORE INFO: 
832-434-9218

*ROBERT GOODALL BAND
*B-B-Q PLATES
*AUCTION



BENEFIT FOR KEVIN ALLAN VIDOCK..WE WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU..

ON MONDAY JUNE 1,2007... 27 YR OLD KEVIN VIDOCK, AT THE START OF HIS ADULT LIFE, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH TERMINAL BRAIN CANCER... KEVIN HAS 2 YOUNG BEAUITFUL CHILDREN & A LOVING WIFE OF 10 YRS.. KEVIN DOES NOT HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE & MUST UNDERGO EXTENSIVE TREATMENT FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.. PLEASE HELP THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY IN THEIR DESPERATE TIME OF NEED.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIS FAMILY IN DEEP PRAYER & OUR LOVE GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..... WE WOULD LIKE FOR ANY CAR CLUBS TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT......

HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
832-297-2761 :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

3rd place 26"...


















2nd place Mild Trike...









1st place 16" Street...









3rd place Mild Trike...



























MIRACLES SHOWIN HARD IN H-TOWN :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 24 2007, 08:19 PM~8383126
> *3rd place 26"...
> 
> 
> ...


hope i didnt scare u at da show :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

First time out, and we proved to the world that we dont play:
Wuz Up KIKI? So when yall coming down for another show?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 06:19 AM~8385990
> *First time out, and we proved to the world that we dont play:
> Wuz Up KIKI? So when yall coming down for another show?
> 
> ...


shitted we might make it out to the next H-TOWN SHOWS and fo-sho ill see ya'll at fredericksburg right homies :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
chit EXCLUSIVES AND MIRACLES DOING IT BIG AND REC SHOP AT THE H-TOWN
SUPER SHOW CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS..................









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 25 2007, 04:39 AM~8385726
> *hope i didnt scare u at da show :biggrin:
> *


 U SCARED THE CHIT OUT OF ME MAN !!!!!!! LETS TRY TO STAY ON BOTH FEET NEXT TIME......................LOL............... :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 25 2007, 08:40 PM~8391677
> *U SCARED THE CHIT OUT OF ME MAN !!!!!!! LETS TRY</span> TO STAY ON BOTH FEET NEXT TIME......................LOL...............  :angry:
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>thats da key word............u trailoring ur car 2 fredericksberg


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 25 2007, 07:50 PM~8391753
> *thats da key word............u trailoring ur car 2 fredericksberg
> *


NOPE IM DRIVING IT GOT TO GET THE BYRD CHIT OFF THE PAINT JOB HAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 26 2007, 04:47 AM~8394268
> *NOPE IM DRIVING IT GOT TO GET THE BYRD CHIT OFF THE PAINT JOB HAHAHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what time ya leaving ................so i can roll out w/ya................if ya dont mind :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 26 2007, 12:21 PM~8397079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Already..................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2007, 06:21 AM~8394509
> *what time ya leaving ................so i can roll out w/ya................if ya dont mind :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY JUST GOT TO FIND OUT WHEN WE ARE LEAVING I'LL HIT YOU BACK THOUGH.............................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

COOL BUT CHECK WITH ALL OF MIRACLES FIRST. JUST IN CASE .


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2007, 05:18 PM~8399689
> *COOL BUT CHECK WITH ALL OF MIRACLES FIRST. JUST IN CASE .
> *



KOOL WITH ME HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2007, 07:21 AM~8394509
> *what time ya leaving ................so i can roll out w/ya................if ya dont mind :biggrin:
> *



can we go too ! ! ! ! !


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up alex :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jul 27 2007, 02:06 PM~8407479
> *can we go too ! ! ! ! !
> *


ORALE.....................LETS DO IT !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 27 2007, 06:56 PM~8409588
> *ORALE.....................LETS DO IT !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



CAN I GO 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jul 27 2007, 07:42 PM~8409898
> *CAN I GO 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 07:19 AM~8385990
> *First time out, and we proved to the world that we dont play:
> Wuz Up KIKI? So when yall coming down for another show?
> 
> ...


hopefully we'll show more bikes in future show


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

NICE RIDE...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 28 2007, 10:03 PM~8416802
> *NICE RIDE...
> 
> 
> ...


THX MAYNE..... SHITTED YOUR CARS ALLWAYS A CROWED PLEASER ........
GOOD LOOKING OUT SEE YOU AT THE NEXT H-TOWN SHOW ...............


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

Yo kik! How was the show yesterday? Who all went?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HEY ''JAYROK_MIRACLES'' AND KIKI......THIS IS THE WAY TONY DANCES! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

DAMN!!......THE PIC DIDNT SHO!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 29 2007, 12:17 PM~8419365
> *DAMN!!......THE PIC DIDNT SHO!!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: your a better bike and model builder
stick with that homie...................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 29 2007, 11:36 AM~8419108
> *Yo kik! How was the show yesterday? Who all went?
> *


EVERY BODY EXCEPT YOUR ASS AND RAYRAY AND STEVE ............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP KAZE ROC FINISH THE FRAME YET .............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

ALWAYS WORKIN ON SOMETHIN!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 04:30 PM~8420447
> *EVERY BODY EXCEPT YOUR ASS AND RAYRAY AND STEVE ............
> *


BUT HOW WAS THE SHOW?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 29 2007, 07:07 PM~8421385
> *ALWAYS WORKIN ON SOMETHIN!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 29 2007, 07:09 PM~8421399
> *BUT HOW WAS THE SHOW?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


MAYNE FUCK YOU......................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HAHAHAHA...................LOL........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 07:13 PM~8421426
> *MAYNE FUCK YOU......................
> *


 :angry:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 29 2007, 07:15 PM~8421449
> *:angry:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAT U UP TO.............................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 07:18 PM~8421479
> *WAT U UP TO.............................
> *


RELAXING.....CHILLEN.....CATCHIN UP ON L.I.L! :thumbsup: 
...........YOU??.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 29 2007, 07:22 PM~8421518
> *RELAXING.....CHILLEN.....CATCHIN UP ON L.I.L! :thumbsup:
> ...........YOU??.......
> *


TALKIN CHIT ........ :biggrin: GOT ANOTHER FRAME IN THE WORKS SSSSSSSSSSSHH ITS A SECRET U KNOW UNDER A BLANKET TYPE OF CHIT.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Jul 29 2007, 11:36 AM~8419108
> *Yo kik! How was the show yesterday? Who all went?
> *


MAYNE FUCK YOU ................... :biggrin: IT WAS COOL DIDNT MISS TO MUCH.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 07:28 PM~8421565
> *TALKIN CHIT ........ :biggrin: GOT ANOTHER FRAME IN THE WORKS SSSSSSSSSSSHH ITS A SECRET U KNOW UNDER A BLANKET TYPE OF CHIT.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHEA....I KNOW WHAT U TALKIN BOUT! :thumbsup: ....MAN MY BIKE STILL AT CASEYS!...WHERE'S ''SIC THREAT''??


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 29 2007, 07:31 PM~8421592
> *CHEA....I KNOW WHAT U TALKIN BOUT!  :thumbsup: ....MAN MY BIKE STILL AT CASEYS!...WHERE'S ''SIC THREAT''??
> *


SIC THREAT is at the morgue gettin a make over for its servise. I already dug a hole gor him im taking him to the grave on August 12 in Fredricksburg.
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

green light on model class fellas


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 07:29 PM~8421580
> *MAYNE FUCK YOU ................... :biggrin: IT WAS COOL DIDNT MISS TO MUCH.
> *


MAAANNN!... Fuck you!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 29 2007, 09:43 PM~8422675
> *green light on model class fellas
> *




HOW MUCH ON MODEL'S?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

just to let you guys know on the model cars we will only have a lowrider catagorie for cars/trucks.all models go head to head 
cars vs cars 
trucks vs trucks.
we will add more next year depending on the outcome of this year.
entry fee for models is $10 dollars
there will be (2 winners) per class


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 29 2007, 07:53 PM~8421759
> *SIC THREAT is at the morgue gettin a make over for its servise. I already dug a hole gor him im taking him to the grave on August 12 in Fredricksburg.
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.........Rest In Peace........................................08-12-2007


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2007, 11:13 AM~8426282
> *just to let you guys know on the model cars we will only have a lowrider catagorie for cars/trucks.all models go head to head
> cars vs cars
> trucks vs trucks.
> ...



 THATS KOOL


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 29 2007, 07:53 PM~8421759
> *SIC THREAT is at the morgue gettin a make over for its servise. I already dug a hole gor him im taking him to the grave on August 12 in Fredricksburg.
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :angry: ALRIGHT WHERES CHARLIE HES GOING FOR SURE NOW.....LOL










LETS GET READY TO RRRRUUUMMMMBBBLLLEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 30 2007, 11:54 AM~8426682
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.........Rest In Peace........................................08-12-2007
> *


STOP IT YOUR SCARRIN ME......... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 29 2007, 04:31 PM~8420453
> *WAT UP KAZE ROC FINISH THE FRAME YET .............
> *


yup droping it off tommorrow mayne!!!!!!now i can start on my new quest!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 30 2007, 09:29 PM~8432495
> *yup droping it off tommorrow mayne!!!!!!now i can start on my new quest!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *



KOOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2007, 07:26 PM~8430915
> *STOP IT YOUR SCARRIN ME......... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 02:47 AM~8434369
> *hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> *


WAT UP MAYNE IS REC GOING TO FREDS, CARSHOW TO HOMIE :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2007, 11:13 AM~8426282
> *just to let you guys know on the model cars we will only have a lowrider catagorie for cars/trucks.all models go head to head
> cars vs cars
> trucks vs trucks.
> ...


DAMN!!....IN THAT CASE I'LL BE TAKIN ONE!....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 29 2007, 07:53 PM~8421759
> *SIC THREAT is at the morgue gettin a make over for its servise. I already dug a hole gor him im taking him to the grave on August 12 in Fredricksburg.
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


LOL......... :biggrin: ....GOOD ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....NO OFFENSE ''KIKI''..... :biggrin: 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 03:33 AM~8434413
> *WAT UP MAYNE    IS REC GOING TO FREDS, CARSHOW TO HOMIE :uh:
> *



hell no he is getting married.hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 31 2007, 10:13 AM~8436150
> *hell no he is getting married.hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

11 and counting


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

This is kiki after August 12 car show :


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 1 2007, 08:48 AM~8444792
> *This is kiki after August 12 car show :
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 1 2007, 07:48 AM~8444792
> *This is kiki after August 12 car show :
> 
> 
> ...


DONT BE HATIN!.....CHARLIE'S LOOKIN FOR YOU! :biggrin: ...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

who is ALL going to H&H?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 1 2007, 03:18 PM~8448643
> *who is ALL going to H&H?
> *


NOT ME ITS THE DAY BEFORE WE GO TO FREDERICKSBURG AND ACCORDING TO DROPEM IM GONNA GET SERVE........................... :biggrin: :biggrin: 








WATCH ME CHINE..
WE'LL SEE ................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrinROPEM..


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 1 2007, 06:59 PM~8450288
> *NOT ME ITS THE DAY BEFORE WE GO TO FREDERICKSBURG AND ACCORDING TO DROPEM IM GONNA GET SERVE........................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ALREADY!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 1 2007, 07:19 PM~8450427
> *ALREADY!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


YA'LL GOING TO H-H.......................... :uh:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

NAAAA I WAS JUST ASKIN 

A DID U PRE REG 4 FEDIS.BURG


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

FOR WHAT DROPEMS PAYING FOR US ALL HE SAID...............ALEAST BEFORE HE KILLS US......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: 
..............THE LEAST HE COULD DO............


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 2 2007, 05:37 PM~8459107
> *FOR WHAT DROPEMS PAYING FOR US ALL HE SAID...............ALEAST BEFORE HE KILLS US......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> ..............THE LEAST HE COULD DO............
> *


 :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: YA I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 2 2007, 05:37 PM~8459107
> *FOR WHAT DROPEMS PAYING FOR US ALL HE SAID...............ALEAST BEFORE HE KILLS US......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> ..............THE LEAST HE COULD DO............
> *


 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 3 2007, 11:10 AM~8464455
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I SEE MY NEXT VICTIM LOOKING SHARP ....................................................

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :burn:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 11:15 AM~8464496
> *I SEE MY NEXT VICTIM LOOKING SHARP ....................................................
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :burn:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 3 2007, 11:16 AM~8464514
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 You are my new victim hahahahahahahahahahaahahahhaahhahahahahaha.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 12:24 PM~8464550
> *:0  You are my new victim hahahahahahahahahahaahahahhaahhahahahahaha.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 11:15 AM~8464496
> *I SEE MY NEXT VICTIM LOOKING SHARP ....................................................
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :burn:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 11:24 AM~8464550
> *:0  You are my new victim hahahahahahahahahahaahahahhaahhahahahahaha.
> *


PICK ON SQUID......................... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 3 2007, 11:54 AM~8464768
> *PICK ON SQUID......................... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


FO-REALS WERE ON YOUR SIDE EXCLUSIVES.................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 3 2007, 05:39 PM~8467026
> *FO-REALS WERE ON YOUR SIDE EXCLUSIVES.................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



OK. WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE..........................................


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

HEY KIKI,I THINK ITS MY TIME 2 CHINE!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Aug 3 2007, 05:44 PM~8467065
> *HEY KIKI,I THINK ITS MY TIME 2 CHINE!!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


KIKI DONT KNOW NOTHING...................................YOU GOING TO THE GRAVE ALSO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA.

ASK KIKI HOW I DO ITHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 05:45 PM~8467073
> *KIKI DONT KNOW NOTHING...................................YOU GOING TO THE GRAVE ALSO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA.
> 
> ASK KIKI HOW I DO ITHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :around: :around: WE'LL C N VEGAS!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA WELCOME TO THE NAWFSIDE MAYNE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 05:43 PM~8467056
> *OK. WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE..........................................
> *


THX ..........I WONT LET YA'LL DOWN...








.........SAY KAZE 83 ............








............YOPE TIME TO CHINE......................


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

:wave: :wave: KIKI!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Aug 3 2007, 05:52 PM~8467115
> *:wave:  :wave: KIKI!!!!!!
> *



:burn:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 05:53 PM~8467126
> *:burn:
> *


 :wave: :wave: DROPEM :buttkick:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 05:53 PM~8467126
> *:burn:
> *


BUT ' WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 3 2007, 05:52 PM~8467110
> *THX ..........I WONT LET YA'LL DOWN...
> 
> 
> ...



see yall homies next weekend right, drink a couple of beers n shit


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 05:57 PM~8467148
> *see yall homies next weekend right, drink a couple of beers n shit
> *


ILL GET THE FIRST ROUND!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Aug 3 2007, 05:54 PM~8467133
> *:wave:  :wave: DROPEM  :buttkick:
> *


You asking for it, i might cut kiki some slack and go after you huh :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 05:57 PM~8467148
> *see yall homies next weekend right, drink a couple of beers n shit
> *


FO-SHO..............WE GOING REC CHOP..........................


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 05:58 PM~8467155
> *You asking for it, i might cut kiki some slack and go after you huh  :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT, U CAN GET THE FIRST ROUND!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Aug 3 2007, 05:57 PM~8467149
> *ILL GET THE FIRST ROUND!!!!
> *



fuck it ill take my cooler and we drink at the show with some menudo qvo!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 05:58 PM~8467155
> *You asking for it, i might cut kiki some slack and go after you huh  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: LOL........


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 05:59 PM~8467164
> *fuck it ill take my cooler and we drink at the show with some menudo qvo!
> *


ALLREADY C YOU THERE!!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 3 2007, 05:59 PM~8467167
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: LOL........
> *



this ***** here.hahahahahahahahahaha. if yall see the ice chest feel free to grab a CORONA thats all I drink


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 05:59 PM~8467164
> *fuck it ill take my cooler and we drink at the show with some menudo qvo!
> *


ORALE CHICO ESTA BIEN...............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 3 2007, 06:00 PM~8467175
> *ORALE CHICO ESTA BIEN...............
> *


CHICO? ............................................................. DADDY is better hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha j/k. See yall there EXCLUSIVE n MIRACLE taking over WORLD WIDE


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 06:00 PM~8467173
> *this ***** here.hahahahahahahahahaha. if yall see the ice chest feel free to grab a CORONA thats all I drink
> *


SAME HERE HOMIE!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ORALE CHICO ESTA BIEN............... 





:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 3 2007, 12:54 PM~8464768
> *PICK ON SQUID......................... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: how did i get involed in this? i dont wanna be apart of it


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 4 2007, 12:24 AM~8469041
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  how did i get involed in this? i dont wanna be apart of it
> *





:tears: :tears: :buttkick: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Aug 4 2007, 01:07 AM~8469182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Aug 3 2007, 05:52 PM~8467115
> *:wave:  :wave: RAY_512!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 06:00 PM~8467173
> *this ***** here.hahahahahahahahahaha. if yall see the ice chest feel free to grab a CORONA thats all I drink
> *


ME TOO!! :biggrin: ..LOL...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 4 2007, 10:00 AM~8470317
> *ME TOO!! :biggrin: ..LOL...
> *


Yeah I guess you too.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 4 2007, 10:28 AM~8470424
> *Yeah I guess you too.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 4 2007, 12:24 AM~8469041
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  how did i get involed in this? i dont wanna be apart of it
> *


your srcewed now BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 4 2007, 03:35 PM~8471414
> *your srcewed now BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ARE U GETTING A BIKE FOR X-MAS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 4 2007, 02:43 PM~8471448
> *ARE U GETTING A BIKE FOR X-MAS :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


YEAH A BIKE THAT WINS................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 4 2007, 09:59 AM~8470309
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsdown:..................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 4 2007, 03:45 PM~8471461
> *YEAH A BIKE THAT WINS................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WE HAVE ANOTHER FRAME WE CAN GIVE YALL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 4 2007, 02:47 PM~8471473
> *:thumbsdown:.....................  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :nosad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 4 2007, 03:45 PM~8471719
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :nosad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 4 2007, 04:40 PM~8472031
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what u up to?


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 3 2007, 07:59 PM~8467164
> *fuck it ill take my cooler and we drink at the show with some menudo qvo!
> *


my rucca says she wants some ice cold tecate con limon y sal .she's the one making the menudo so be nice.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 4 2007, 04:00 PM~8471529
> *WE HAVE ANOTHER FRAME WE CAN GIVE YALL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 4 2007, 04:53 PM~8472071
> *what u up to?
> *


hidding FROM DROPEM.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 4 2007, 03:00 PM~8471529
> *WE HAVE ANOTHER FRAME WE CAN GIVE YALL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


SWEET THEN I CAN CHO YA'LL HOW TO WIN......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2007, 10:23 AM~8475975
> *hidding FROM DROPEM.................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

those bikes r always going to b property of steel ahater kustomz any ways


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 5 2007, 10:46 AM~8476049
> *those bikes r always going to b property of steel ahater kustomz any ways
> *



well not after u win numerous trophies with the bike!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2007, 10:50 AM~8476072
> *well not after u win numerous trophies with the bike!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT SQUIRT..... :biggrin:








WHAT EVER THEY HAVE TO SAY TO FEEL LIKE WINNERS.... :roflmao: :roflmao: 
...................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2007, 10:57 AM~8476096
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT SQRUIRT..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2007, 10:59 AM~8476104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2007, 11:08 AM~8476156
> *
> *


you chillen with kaze83?!...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just a lil friendly way to say q vo family were still riden together right
 :nicoderm:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 5 2007, 11:10 AM~8476169
> *just a lil friendly  way to say q vo family were still riden together right
> :nicoderm:
> *


did u get my PM squid?!.... :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 5 2007, 11:10 AM~8476169
> *just a lil friendly  way to say q vo family were still riden together right
> :nicoderm:
> *


F, OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YEAH I THINK SO.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2007, 11:11 AM~8476180
> *did u get my PM squid?!.... :dunno:
> *


MAYNE FUC U TOO............................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2007, 11:12 AM~8476191
> *MAYNE FUC U TOO............................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

where and when r u all leaveing and meeting to show my bikes :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 5 2007, 11:26 AM~8476269
> *where and when  r u all leaveing and meeting
> *


YO MOMMAS HOUSE.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 5 2007, 11:26 AM~8476269
> *where and when  r u all leaveing and meeting to show my bikes  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :guns: :loco:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 5 2007, 11:26 AM~8476269
> *where and when  r u all leaveing and meeting to show my bikes  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

its going to b hot il bring some sugar to keep u up :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 5 2007, 11:32 AM~8476311
> *its going to b hot il bring some sugar to keep u up :cheesy:
> *


 yeah and bring a box so we can use to hold all the trophies we gonna win!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2007, 11:09 AM~8476162
> *you chillen with kaze83?!...
> *


FUCK NO!!!! IM CHILLIN WITH KEVIN AND CHARLIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 5 2007, 11:32 AM~8476311
> *its going to b hot il bring some sugar to keep u up :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SORRY ASS
SQUIRT................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2007, 11:35 AM~8476330
> *yeah and bring a box so we can use to hold all the trophies we gonna win!!.... :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: SSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH DROPEM MITE HEAR US
U KNOW................2 D GRAVE...................... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2007, 12:02 PM~8476450
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: SSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH DROPEM MITE HEAR US
> U KNOW................2 D GRAVE...................... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2007, 11:58 AM~8476431
> *FUCK NO!!!! IM CHILLIN WITH KEVIN AND CHARLIE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2007, 12:06 PM~8476474
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











WANT TO HOLD HIM............... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2007, 12:09 PM~8476509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2007, 12:10 PM~8476515
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HES HARMLESS...............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: yea jus like that snake u ran into the other day! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2007, 12:15 PM~8476544
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: yea jus like that snake u ran into the other day! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAYNE FUCK SNAKES................... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 5 2007, 04:35 PM~8477943
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2007, 12:16 PM~8476551
> *MAYNE FUCK SNAKES................... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA. Take your cat ill take my pet python with me :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 5 2007, 05:43 PM~8478334
> *HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA. Take your cat ill take my pet python with me  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 5 2007, 05:43 PM~8478334
> *HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA. Take your cat ill take my pet python with me  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: i dont fucks with reptiles........ :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2007, 06:55 PM~8478899
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: i dont fucks with reptiles........ :biggrin:
> *


you just did. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My nephew is selling some lowrider bike parts, said he has a girls frame, flat twisted handlebars, forks, pedals. Trying to get pictures.....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 5 2007, 07:40 PM~8479199
> *My nephew is selling some lowrider bike parts, said he has a girls frame, flat twisted handlebars, forks, pedals. Trying to get pictures.....
> *


how much for tha handlebars and pedals???? :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2007, 12:10 PM~8476515
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 5 2007, 11:09 PM~8480643
> *
> how much for tha handlebars and pedals???? :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


sorry................sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_fpnmrY7M


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2007, 07:06 AM~8482547
> *sorry................sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'> :tears: :angry: :angry: :angry: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 7 2007, 03:40 AM~8491397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! :biggrin: I RE PAINTED MY PIXIE!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 7 2007, 03:43 AM~8491403
> *NICE! :biggrin:  I RE PAINTED MY PIXIE!
> *


what color ????????? :uh:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ITS HARBOR BLUE WITH WHITE CHAINE GARD AND A WHITE SEAT AND WHITE GRIPS


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

A HOW DEW U UPLOAD A PIC??? :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

PHOTOBUCKET.COM


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

wut it dew fellas :wave:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey! ! ! Just want to let ya'll know that my second Grandson was born yesterday! ! ! ! ! Benjamin Ray Gusman was born at 4:44 pm, he weighed 5lbs 8oz' and was 18 3/4 inches long, Baby and Mom are doing fine. He was born at exactly 35 weeks , on a Monday and on the 6th of the month like Baby Bruce...


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Time to start working on the his Pedal Car! !


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 7 2007, 01:42 PM~8495028
> *Hey! ! !  Just want to let ya'll know that my second Grandson was born yesterday! ! ! ! !  Benjamin Ray Gusman was born at 4:44 pm, he weighed 5lbs 8oz' and was 18 3/4 inches long, Baby and Mom are doing fine. He was born at exactly 35 weeks , on a Monday and on the 6th of the month like Baby Bruce...
> *


congrats.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 7 2007, 01:42 PM~8495028
> *Hey! ! !  Just want to let ya'll know that my second Grandson was born yesterday! ! ! ! !  Benjamin Ray Gusman was born at 4:44 pm, he weighed 5lbs 8oz' and was 18 3/4 inches long, Baby and Mom are doing fine. He was born at exactly 35 weeks , on a Monday and on the 6th of the month like Baby Bruce...
> *


BAD ASS ............ CONGRATS !!!!!!!!! TELL TINA GOOD JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Aug 7 2007, 06:06 PM~8497565
> *congrats.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 7 2007, 06:31 AM~8491727
> *PHOTOBUCKET.COM
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Aug 7 2007, 07:06 PM~8497565
> *congrats.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! ! 1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 7 2007, 07:09 PM~8497598
> *BAD ASS ............ CONGRATS !!!!!!!!! TELL TINA GOOD JOB :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! ! I'll tell her, they should both be coming home tomorrow...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 




























......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .........


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 8 2007, 09:27 AM~8502979
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DOUBLE POST!!!!!!!!!!.......MY BAD!!!!! :angry:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin: J/P


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 8 2007, 09:17 AM~8502867
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IM LOVING IT AND NOT MCDONALDS ...............HAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 8 2007, 07:21 AM~8501941
> *Thanks! !   I'll tell her, they should both be coming home tomorrow...
> *


THATS COOL GRANDPA X2.................. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: HAHAHA


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Aug 7 2007, 01:49 PM~8495092
> *Time to start working on the his Pedal Car! !
> 
> 
> ...


FO-SHO..............................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 8 2007, 09:17 AM~8502867
> *
> [
> 
> ...


VS.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 9 2007, 07:56 AM~8511380
> *VS.
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha MINES BIGGER THAN YOURS.............. :uh: :uh: :uh: 
NO OFFENSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 9 2007, 05:45 PM~8515612
> *hahahahahaha MINES BIGGER THAN YOURS.............. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> NO OFFENSE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THATS NICE ...................... DO THAT !!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

WHO TAKE-N ANYTHING 2 THA CAR SHOW?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 9 2007, 09:42 PM~8517890
> *WHO TAKE-N ANYTHING 2 THA CAR SHOW?
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

FREDERICKSBURG SHOW?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Aug 10 2007, 02:12 PM~8523276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE..............................   I LOVE THAT PUSSY............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JAYROK_*MIRACLES*_@Aug 10 2007, 03:12 PM~8523276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

A Bay Bay!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

A Bay Bay!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

JUST FOR KIKI:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 8 2007, 06:38 PM~8507236
> *IM LOVING IT AND NOT MCDONALDS ...............HAHAHAHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 9 2007, 05:58 PM~8515706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 11 2007, 07:23 AM~8527665
> *JUST FOR KIKI:
> 
> 
> ...


how cute........................ till next time homie.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 11 2007, 07:55 PM~8531413
> *:yes:
> *


 :twak: :twak: hahahaha.............


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

CHECK OUT MY NEXT PROJECT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 11 2007, 08:28 PM~8531622
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

THANKS [email protected]! :rofl:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 11 2007, 09:42 PM~8532073
> *THANKS [email protected]! :rofl:
> *


GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW MAYNE................


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

the little goblin died but this was all that was left




























  uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :worship: :worship: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Somebody tell kiki that he can run but he cant hide. hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

CONGRATS ON UR WIN :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

DISPLAY







DISPLAY







1ST IN FULL 







DISPLAY









Fredicksburg,Tejas 
Prophecy C.C. "Back To School Bash" 2007


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 13 2007, 01:30 PM~8542489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 SHOWS DOWN 10000000 TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ALLREADY.........................


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:guns:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 13 2007, 07:16 PM~8546030
> *:guns:
> *


FORREALS..................


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so easy a cave man can do it


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2007, 07:26 PM~8546147
> *so easy a cave man can do it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
GOOD ONE SQUIRT..............


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE ONE!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:nono: :guns: 

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 11 2007, 07:23 AM~8527665
> *JUST FOR KIKI:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MY BEST FRIEND..............


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Low Impression Custom Car & Truck Club

present

Custom Car & Truck Show

Riverside Park Special Events Area

Victoria,TX

Sunday August 19,2007

Set Up Time~8:00 a.m.-11:00 a.m.

Show Time~12:00 p.m.-6:00 p.m.

Music Provided by DJ NITTO

CLASSES:

Lowrider Bomb Lowrider Bomb Truck

Lowrider 60's Lowrider 70's

Lowrider 80's Lowrider 90

Classics Street Rods

Trucks East Coast Ride

Lowrider Euro Euro Racer

Bikes Motorcycle

SPECIAL AWARDS

Best In Show Best Paint

Best Interior Best Engine

Best Hydraulics Best Airbags

Longest Distance

SOUND-OFF COMPETITION

1st, 2nd, 3rd

Entry Fee:

Cars & Trucks-$25

Bikes-$15

Booths-$30

BRING YOUR OWN LAWN CHAIRS !!!!

For more info contact:
Pat Brown 361-652-0222
Jay Perez 361-385-7068
direct connect 135*838*12266
Irene Perez 361-235-6044


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ALREADY........................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I LL LET THE CLUB KNOW.................


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup miracles..


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

tha sky :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you outside on da comp.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

may-b?   :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:banghead: :guns: :burn: 

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 09:21 PM~8572723
> ****
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf u laughin at, wanna box punk..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 11:04 PM~8573535
> *wtf u laughin at, wanna box punk..
> *


any day.....hey shouldn't you be behind a spray gun or something :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Aug 16 2007, 10:36 PM~8573741
> *any day.....hey shouldn't you be behind a spray gun or something :biggrin:
> *


im a remember that..
naw to late to paint..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 11:48 PM~8573833
> *im a remember that..
> naw to late to paint..
> *



i guess


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin: ......WHATS EVERYONE BEEN UP TO?!...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

nada fu! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 16 2007, 10:36 AM~8568898
> *sup miracles..
> *


WAT UP HOMIE U GET UR $$$........THERES MORE COMING AT YA WE'LL BE THERE EARLY THIS TIME.....................GOT MY BIKE READY TO PAINT :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 17 2007, 09:46 AM~8576438
> *TTT!  :biggrin: ......WHATS EVERYONE BEEN UP TO?!...
> *


MAYNE [email protected]#$% YOU............ :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 17 2007, 09:16 PM~8581019
> *MAYNE    [email protected]#$% YOU............ :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IIGHT THEN KIKI!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JAYROK_*MIRACLES* (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 18 2007, 09:23 PM~8586069
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  :dunno: :buttkick: .....


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 17 2007, 09:14 PM~8581010
> *WAT UP HOMIE U GET UR $$$........THERES MORE COMING AT YA WE'LL BE THERE EARLY THIS TIME.....................GOT MY BIKE READY TO PAINT :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


yea i got it..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2007, 12:07 AM~8587020
> *yea i got it..
> *


already see u in a couple of weeks........................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 19 2007, 04:45 PM~8590434
> *already see u in a couple of weeks........................ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


mayne [email protected]#% you!!...lol... :biggrin: .....i jus had to do it bak kiki...sorry!!.... :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 19 2007, 04:47 PM~8590440
> *mayne [email protected]#% you!!...lol... :biggrin: .....i jus had to do it bak kiki...sorry!!.... :roflmao:
> *


CHIT HAPPENS........................... :dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 19 2007, 04:45 PM~8590434
> *already see u in a couple of weeks........................ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hummm. for what?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2007, 09:20 PM~8592515
> *hummm. for what?
> *


KIKI want s you to pinstripe his tombstone n silver leaf it, after he gets served. That why he is coming down, hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2007, 09:20 PM~8592515
> *hummm. for what?
> *


i think he's talkin bout goin down there to take kaze83's blazer!!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 20 2007, 12:10 PM~8597035
> *i think he's talkin bout goin down there to take kaze83's blazer!!.... :thumbsup:
> *


another blazer! coming out. GOOD! I got one coming out in 2008


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Aug 20 2007, 12:10 PM~8597035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sic paint??
:dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 20 2007, 12:31 PM~8597169
> *another blazer! coming out. GOOD! I got one coming out in 2008
> *


ALWAYS GOT SOMETHIN NEW COMIN OUT/.... :rofl:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 20 2007, 01:06 PM~8597444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2007, 12:51 PM~8597294
> *no shit.. he gunna be ready
> sic paint??
> :dunno:
> *


You already seen sneaks of it, so you know your spray gun will shoot it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yay!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 19 2007, 09:20 PM~8592515
> *hummm. for what?
> *


MY BIKE :twak: DAM U FORGOT ABOUT ME ALREADY ????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 21 2007, 03:47 AM~8603753
> *MY BIKE  :twak: DAM U FORGOT ABOUT ME ALREADY ????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


well hurry up, when u gone be ready


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

AND SHOW THEM OFF AT LOS MAGNIFCOS


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

^^^DONT REALLY KNOW WHATS UP WITH ALL THE COLORS???


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 12:24 PM~8606810
> *AND SHOW THEM OFF AT LOS MAGNIFCOS
> *


whats the deal with ''the suv or chevy pullin it''??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 21 2007, 01:58 PM~8607194
> *whats the deal with ''the suv or chevy pullin it''??
> *


IDK GOING TO A SHOW :biggrin:  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 01:09 PM~8607298
> *IDK GOING TO A SHOW :biggrin:    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


well go check out the topic in the models '' the ''da squid''....v.s. yayos'' or whatever!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 21 2007, 01:17 PM~8607366
> *well go check out the topic in the models '' the ''da squid''....v.s. yayos'' or whatever!!
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 21 2007, 08:30 AM~8604724
> *well hurry up, when u gone be ready
> *


AIGHT..........CALM DOWN DARK DUDE 

















REAL SOON ESE............ :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!!!.... :wave:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 22 2007, 03:48 AM~8613987
> *AIGHT..........CALM DOWN DARK DUDE
> 
> 
> ...


im no ese,
puta!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2007, 11:49 AM~8624961
> *im no ese,
> puta!
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

........................................................................................................................











......................................:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:........................................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dirtydumbmayate (Aug 24, 2007)

those bikes need a miracle :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dirtydumbmayate_@Aug 24 2007, 05:25 PM~8634722
> *those bikes need a miracle :uh:
> *


dont see you postin anything homie :0 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 24 2007, 08:52 PM~8636251
> *dont see you postin anything homie :0  :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: THX SQUIRT...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 24 2007, 09:26 AM~8631907
> *........................................................................................................................
> 
> 
> ...


NICE....................KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BIZNITCH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 25 2007, 04:56 PM~8640123
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: THX SQUIRT...........
> *


had to save somebody needing a miracle :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 25 2007, 04:26 PM~8640282
> *had to save somebody needing a miracle :cheesy:
> *


FO-SHO......................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2007, 07:51 AM~8643110
> *FO-SHO......................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whatsup kiki


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kiki a hoe


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 10:03 AM~8643492
> *kiki a hoe
> *


AND UR A SLUT................... :roflmao: :roflmao: A DARK SLUT!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 26 2007, 08:22 AM~8643192
> *whatsup kiki
> *


WAT IT DEW ............YA'LL BACK ALREADY....... HOW WAS IT ?????? :nicoderm: 









DID YA'LL GO CLUB HOPPING.................... :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2007, 10:18 AM~8643555
> *AND UR A SLUT................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  A DARK SLUT!!!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


hurry yo bitch ass up..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 26 2007, 10:50 AM~8643678
> *hurry yo bitch ass up..
> *


AIGHT LET ME FIGURE OUT THE KINKS IN MY PLAN AND MY BROTHERS PLAN FOR
THE H-TOWN TRIP  









STILL THINKING ABOUT WHAT TYPE OF PATTERNS AND SKULLS FOR MY CHIT..........


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2007, 11:07 AM~8643725
> *AIGHT LET ME FIGURE OUT THE KINKS IN MY PLAN AND MY BROTHERS PLAN FOR
> THE H-TOWN TRIP
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2007, 10:22 AM~8643579
> *WAT IT DEW ............YA'LL BACK ALREADY....... HOW WAS IT ?????? :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


lol!!...YEA WE BACK!....IT WAS KOOL BUT HOT AZZ HELL!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2007, 11:07 AM~8643725
> *AIGHT LET ME FIGURE OUT THE KINKS IN MY PLAN AND MY BROTHERS PLAN FOR
> THE H-TOWN TRIP
> 
> ...


alright slut -a-roo


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 26 2007, 04:25 PM~8644818
> *lol!!...YEA WE BACK!....IT WAS KOOL BUT HOT AZZ HELL!!!!
> *











like the flames on my old bike.................. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WATCH ME CHINE.........................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 28 2007, 06:50 PM~8664349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We will watch you chine all the way to the grave 
:burn:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: drop'em, DA_SQUID

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 28 2007, 06:52 PM~8664375
> *We will watch you chine all the way to the grave
> :burn:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WAT UP MY BALD FRIEND.................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 28 2007, 06:52 PM~8664379
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: drop'em, DA_SQUID
> 
> ...


WAT UP SQUIRT ????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 28 2007, 06:55 PM~8664403
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: WAT UP MY BALD FRIEND.................... :biggrin:
> *



Man you made me drive all the way to FREDDS. for nothing. I had some cold coronas for us to drink, maybe next time.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 28 2007, 07:56 PM~8664410
> *WAT UP SQUIRT ????????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 



























































































































:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up kiki


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 28 2007, 06:57 PM~8664424
> *Man you made me drive all the way to FREDDS. for nothing. I had some cold coronas for us to drink, maybe next time.
> *


IM IN THE MIDDLE OF BUYING A HOUSE MAN I WANTED TO GO BUT I NEED A PLACE TO WORK ON MY BIKE SO I CAN BEAT YOU...........HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 28 2007, 06:59 PM~8664446
> *IM IN THE MIDDLE OF BUYING A HOUSE  MAN I WANTED TO GO BUT I NEED A PLACE TO WORK ON MY BIKE SO I CAN BEAT YOU...........HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...



Dont try to hard cause i will be going to vegas the same way I went to houston. I havent done shit to it.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 28 2007, 06:58 PM~8664437
> *what up kiki
> *


NADA .............SAME OLD CHIT.......................LOWRIDIN.........Y TU...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nuttin just got little red out of da chop


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Aug 28 2007, 07:00 PM~8664465
> *Dont try to hard cause i will be going to vegas the same way I went to houston. I havent done shit to it.
> *


THATS CRAZY BUT U STILL GOT A GOOD CHANCE...............GOOD LUCK HOMIE.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 28 2007, 07:02 PM~8664490
> *nuttin just got little red out of da chop
> *


DANG, WHAT HAPPEN................. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 28 2007, 06:57 PM~8664427
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT A SQUID.................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 28 2007, 08:05 PM~8664514
> *DANG, WHAT HAPPEN................. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



love tapped someone from behind, all good though hes commming out with some upgrades and new chine.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 28 2007, 08:06 PM~8664527
> *WAT A SQUID.................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 28 2007, 08:06 PM~8664527
> *WAT A SQUID.................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


















:yessad: :around: yo


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HOLY CHIT.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 28 2007, 07:07 PM~8664533
> *love tapped someone from behind, all good though hes commming out with some upgrades and new chine.
> *


ALREADY..................


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Aug 28 2007, 08:07 PM~8664533
> *love tapped someone from behind, all good though hes commming out with some upgrades and new chine.
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thx 4 the love what tha deal is


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 29 2007, 04:48 AM~8667249
> *HOLY CHIT.............
> *


u talkin 2 me uneed to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz vato loco


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 29 2007, 05:12 PM~8672961
> *u talkin 2 me uneed to get some  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz vato loco
> *











like the clown car............................ :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHAT UP YALL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 1 2007, 07:58 AM~8691483
> *WHAT UP YALL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WAT UP BIZNITCH......................................... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up miracles


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 1 2007, 01:55 PM~8692743
> *what up miracles
> *


NADA,,, SAME OLD CHIT WAT YOU UP TO ............


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 1 2007, 03:58 PM~8692754
> *NADA,,, SAME OLD CHIT WAT YOU UP TO ............
> *


nada same old chit, u smell me


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 1 2007, 02:01 PM~8692762
> *nada same old chit, u smell me
> *


FO- SHO


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 1 2007, 01:52 PM~8692738
> *WAT UP BIZNITCH......................................... :angry:  :angry:
> *


man its boring when theres no carshows!!.........nuthin to do but SCHOOL :uh: ......


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

4real!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 1 2007, 07:23 PM~8693838
> *man its boring when theres no carshows!!.........nuthin to do but SCHOOL :uh: ......
> *


X-3 :tears: :tears: :tears: :happysad: hno: :yessad: :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

now retired don't know what the next project will be....let see what will happen next year


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 1 2007, 06:23 PM~8693838
> *man its boring when theres no carshows!!.........nuthin to do but SCHOOL :uh: ......
> *


THATS GOOD BITCH U BETTER STICK WITH IT............ :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2007, 07:58 PM~8694255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :thumbsdown: TELL ME NOW !!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2007, 08:58 PM~8694255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


after 1 show   :werd:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 SPOTS LEFT FOR VEGAS. Hit me up for more details if interested. 1 month left for the big show.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Sep 1 2007, 09:33 PM~8694646
> *2 SPOTS LEFT FOR VEGAS. Hit me up for more details if interested. 1 month left for the big show.
> *


SHITTED IF UR PAYING FUCK YAH IM GOING..................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2007, 09:32 PM~8694641
> *after 1 show     :werd:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2007, 09:58 PM~8694255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much u get a month for social security


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 2 2007, 06:22 AM~8695480
> *How much u get a month for social security
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 1 2007, 10:32 PM~8694641
> *after 1 show     :werd:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 2 2007, 08:27 PM~8698770
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 1 2007, 08:58 PM~8694255
> *
> 
> 
> ...











what the this fish is retiered.....what a bass
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Sep 3 2007, 07:46 PM last post
wheres everybody at :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 5 2007, 04:13 PM~8722992
> *Sep 3 2007, 07:46 PM  last post
> wheres everybody at :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


on da Knights Of Pleasure pg............fo sho.............KOP bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2007, 05:45 PM~8723195
> *on da Knights Of Pleasure pg............fo sho.............KOP bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: a yes sir!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2007, 03:45 PM~8723195
> *on da Knights Of Pleasure pg............fo sho.............KOP bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WATCH IT kop...MIRACLES BITCHES......LETS NOT GO THERE :nono: :nono:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 5 2007, 05:24 PM~8724053
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: a yes sir!!!!!!
> *


BE A LEADER NOT A FOLLOWER................................ :thumbsdown:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 5 2007, 07:54 PM~8724810
> *WATCH IT kop...MIRACLES BITCHES......LETS NOT GO THERE  :nono:  :nono:
> *


   what????????????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 5 2007, 03:13 PM~8722992
> *Sep 3 2007, 07:46 PM  last post
> wheres everybody at :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WORK MAYNE !!!!!! BUT WE HERE NOW...................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2007, 07:03 PM~8724924
> *   what????????????
> *


CALLIN CLUBS OUT ON OTHER PEOPLES SHIT............SQUID WAS TALKIN TO US
.......................MIRACLES C.C. ...........................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 5 2007, 08:09 PM~8724980
> *CALLIN CLUBS OUT ON OTHER PEOPLES SHIT............SQUID WAS TALKIN TO US
> .......................MIRACLES C.C. ...........................
> *


It's done all the time. I don't know why you're getting so pissed about it. If it affends you that much I just won't visit your topic. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2007, 07:14 PM~8725023
> *It's done all the time. I don't know why you're getting so pissed about it. If it affends you that much I just won't visit your topic. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


YEAH BUT THATS NOT WHAT U SHOULD PUSH FOR LET DICKS BE DICKS DONT JOING THEM............... :angry:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

g


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 5 2007, 07:23 PM~8725105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE HELL IS POK ???????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 5 2007, 08:21 PM~8725077
> *YEAH BUT THATS NOT WHAT U SHOULD PUSH FOR LET DICKS BE DICKS DONT JOING THEM............... :angry:
> *


So I'm a dick just because I said my club name on your topic. I don't know why your crying about it.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2007, 07:32 PM~8725186
> *So I'm a dick just because I said my club name on your topic. I don't know why your crying about it.
> *


 AINT KNOWONE CRYING ABOUT SHIT.. ITS A LAC OF RESPECT I THOUGHT WE HAD...............................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 5 2007, 08:40 PM~8725265
> *AINT KNOWONE CRYING ABOUT SHIT.. ITS A LAC OF RESPECT I THOUGHT WE HAD...............................
> *


yea we do...ur da 1 making a big deal out of nothing. We bite our tongues everytime* you* talk shit to us or make rude comments now wheres the respect in that?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2007, 07:48 PM~8725358
> *yea we do...ur da 1 making a big deal out of nothing. We bite our tongues everytime you talk shit to us or make rude comments now wheres the respect in that?
> *


YA THAT IS PRETTY FUNNY.................HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 5 2007, 04:45 PM~8723195
> *on da Knights Of Pleasure pg............fo sho.............KOP bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea that was funny............. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT...........................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin: 







































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
im all by myself during the day....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whats ups MY FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS.............MIRACLES C.C!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Sep 5 2007, 07:23 PM~8725105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS DAMN PENGUIN THING IS STARTIN TO GET ON MY NERVES!!.....ITS BAD ENOUGH I SEE IT IN ALL THE OTHER TOPICS.....NOW I GOTTA COME TO MY OWN AND SEE THIS [email protected]#%*!!!............ :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 6 2007, 05:14 AM~8727938
> *:ugh:  :nicoderm:
> *


sup,sup,sup,sup,sup................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 6 2007, 03:46 PM~8732443
> *THIS DAMN PENGUIN THING IS STARTIN TO GET ON MY NERVES!!.....ITS BAD ENOUGH I SEE IT IN ALL THE OTHER TOPICS.....NOW I GOTTA COME TO MY OWN AND SEE THIS [email protected]#%*!!!............ :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


FO-SHO................. :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 6 2007, 03:43 PM~8732416
> *whats ups MY FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS.............MIRACLES C.C!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


WAT UP MAYNE ..........................









ITS TIME TO CHINE !!!!!! HOLMESSSSS..............


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

wut it dew


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 6 2007, 04:46 PM~8732913
> *WAT UP MAYNE ..........................
> 
> 
> ...


arent you suppose to be goin to h-town pretty soon?!......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yea.. isnt he??


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave: waz sup everybody?........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 7 2007, 02:41 PM~8740532
> *arent you suppose to be goin to h-town pretty soon?!......
> *


U DAM RITE.......................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 7 2007, 02:43 PM~8740553
> *yea.. isnt he??
> *


HELL YEAH GIVE ME A MIN... TRYING TO BUY A HOUSE FOOL SO I CAN BUILD MY TRIKE TO BEAT DROPEM IN MY OWN GARAGE INSTEAD OF SANDING AT UR HOUSE :biggrin: HAHAHAHAH


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 7 2007, 11:32 PM~8743902
> * :wave: waz sup everybody?........
> *


WAT IT DEW SCOOTER ..................... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 02:55 PM~8746812
> *U DAM RITE.......................
> *


DID U GET MY PM?!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 02:59 PM~8746831
> *HELL YEAH GIVE ME A MIN... TRYING TO BUY A HOUSE FOOL SO I CAN BUILD MY TRIKE TO BEAT DROPEM IN MY OWN GARAGE INSTEAD OF SANDING AT UR HOUSE :biggrin: HAHAHAHAH
> *


handle ya biz


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 8 2007, 03:28 PM~8746928
> *DID U GET MY PM?!
> *


YEAH STILL TRYING TO DRAW IT UP..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 03:29 PM~8746931
> *handle ya biz
> *


FO-SHO .......... BUT STILL GOT YOUR MONEY READY FOR MY CAR AND BIKE.. JUST DONT WANT TO PAINT EVERTHING AND NOT HAVE A PLACE TO PUT IT
KNOW WAT IM SAYING HOMIE.............. :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

true true.. might be in austin soon. got a friend that lives there.. i owe her a trip, cuz shes been coming down to see me 3 weeks in a row.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 04:01 PM~8747062
> *YEAH STILL TRYING TO DRAW IT UP..............
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 04:18 PM~8747127
> *true true.. might be in austin soon. got a friend that lives there.. i owe her a trip, cuz shes been coming down to see me 3 weeks in a row.
> *


DAM I WENT THREE WEEKS IN A ROW AND U DIDNT EVEN COME TO SEE ME ONCE....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: U COMING TO THE SHOW HERE NEXT SUNDAY...........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 04:23 PM~8747168
> *DAM I WENT THREE WEEKS IN A ROW AND U DIDNT EVEN COME TO SEE ME ONCE....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: U COMING TO THE SHOW HERE NEXT SUNDAY...........
> *


who knows.. i doubt it tho.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 04:55 PM~8747269
> *who knows.. i doubt it tho.
> *


WHEN I GET MY HOUSE YOU AND THE GUYS EXCEPT DISTURB(LOL)..ARE WELCOME TO CHILL THERE ANYTIME IN ............AWWUSTIN BABY..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 03:29 PM~8746931
> *handle ya biz
> *


U KNOW ME IM READY JUST NEED A PLACE TO PARK MY CHIT :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 05:14 PM~8747348
> *U KNOW ME IM READY JUST NEED A PLACE TO PARK MY CHIT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice envelope. :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 05:28 PM~8747397
> *nice envelope. :uh:
> *


OKAY I'LL PAY YOU IN ENVELOPES............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 07:26 PM~8748116
> *OKAY I'LL PAY YOU IN ENVELOPES............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ill pass


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 8 2007, 09:01 PM~8748556
> *ill pass
> *


ARE YOU SURE............................. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 9 2007, 09:21 AM~8750458
> *ARE YOU SURE............................. :biggrin:
> *


yea.. im not trying to be paid in 1000 enevelopes.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 06:02 PM~8747302
> *WHEN I GET MY HOUSE YOU AND THE  GUYS EXCEPT DISTURB(LOL)..ARE WELCOME TO CHILL THERE ANYTIME IN ............AWWUSTIN BABY..............
> 
> *


HA HA HA.....thats ok cause ill just sneak over and crash tha party.....then ill eat all ur food and drink all ur drinks then jump on ur couch and say "fuk ur couch nikka" and walk out the front door....lol


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2007, 06:14 PM~8747348
> *U KNOW ME IM READY JUST NEED A PLACE TO PARK MY CHIT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yea but it doesnt help that under neath that 100 bill is all one's.....lol
u need to put in work son and stack that paper...lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

its hot in here


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 9 2007, 10:39 AM~8750793
> *yea.. im not trying to be paid in 1000 enevelopes.
> *


hahahahahaha............nah I GOT YOU $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 9 2007, 01:34 PM~8751498
> *HA HA HA.....thats ok cause ill just sneak over and crash tha party.....then ill eat all ur food and drink all ur drinks then jump on ur couch and say "fuk ur couch nikka" and walk out the front door....lol
> *


DAM WITE DUDE CHILL' U CAN COME OVER TO JUST BRING UR OWN FOOD,DRINKS, AND POSSIBLY A PORTTER POTTY AND SOFA.............
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 9 2007, 02:44 PM~8751821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAUSE OSCAR CUT ONE OR WAS IT KEVIN..............................HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 9 2007, 04:17 PM~8751984
> *CAUSE OSCAR CUT ONE OR WAS IT KEVIN..............................HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha u really crack me up no really not like ur body work   :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 9 2007, 03:52 PM~8752110
> *hahahaha u really crack me up no really not like ur body work     :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: dont go there dude :no: :no:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 9 2007, 06:53 PM~8752960
> *:no:  :no: dont go there dude :no:  :no:
> *


only joshin :yes: :yes:


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 9 2007, 04:14 PM~8751973
> *DAM WITE DUDE CHILL' U CAN COME OVER TO JUST BRING UR OWN FOOD,DRINKS, AND POSSIBLY A PORTTER POTTY AND SOFA.............
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




ok cool, well ill be nice and bring u some Pancho's....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

WHACHU THINK HOW THEY LOOKIN R YALL GOING TO SHOW ON SAT OR SUNDAY HOW MANY ENTRY S LET ME KNOW SOMETHING THIS IS ME OZ


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 9 2007, 09:03 PM~8754401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!!!......DATS NOT BAD AT ALL!!!..... :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: .....KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK OZ!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thx bro what up fam mejust gettin ready 4 a ribbon fest :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

WHACHU THINK HOW THEY LOOKIN R YALL GOING TO SHOW ON SAT OR SUNDAY HOW MANY ENTRY S LET ME KNOW SOMETHING THIS IS ME OZ
[/quote]

NICE BIKE MAN IT LOOKS GOOD KEEP IT UP HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

coming soon to a show near u


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 10 2007, 10:34 PM~8762706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 9 2007, 09:03 PM~8754401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH WE GOING MEET YOU IN THE PARKING LOT AT 8AM..........OR QUE.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

here we go crunch time all nighters comin up :banghead: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ALREADY..................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2007, 10:15 PM~8770402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 10 2007, 08:30 PM~8762031
> *thx bro  what up  fam  mejust gettin ready 4 a ribbon fest :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: NOT IF WE DO THIS TOGETHER.................. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

tinypic.com/627tw9l.jpg[/IMG]














u c what i mean buddsssys :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

one more 4 tonight talk to me homes that bike of yours lookin very dangerous causen heads to turn


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ok one more


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 11 2007, 10:59 PM~8770790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET DOWN ON IT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 11 2007, 09:16 PM~8770980
> *GET DOWN ON IT
> *











forreals labark...................... :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

where's everybody at  :wave: :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

heres post # 848























































here we go crunch time all nighters comin up :banghead: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 10 2007, 09:34 PM~8762706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!....CASEY REALLY GOT DOWN ON THAT!!.....I LIKE IT!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 13 2007, 08:45 AM~8781470
> *where's everybody at   :wave:  :dunno:
> *


WAITING ON YA'LL.............. :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im so barely going to make it r u guys going 15 and 16 show


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 13 2007, 05:46 PM~8785598
> *im so barely going to make it r u guys going 15 and 16 show
> *


just sunday...................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TO THE FUCKEN TOP BITCHES......................


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 14 2007, 06:10 PM~8793470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2.................. :angry:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's Up! ! !

Did ya'll go to the show at Fiesta gardens???


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE ''FIESTA PATRIAS'' SHOW!!.....ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!!!........










..........................MIRACLES C.C....................


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

thx for everybody that showed love on the bikes


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 16 2007, 06:22 PM~8803101
> *HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE ''FIESTA PATRIAS'' SHOW!!.....ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!!!........
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: any display pics

good job Miracles


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 16 2007, 06:22 PM~8803101
> *HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE ''FIESTA PATRIAS'' SHOW!!.....ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!!!........
> 
> 
> ...



congrats ray what did you take.....who else was there?  :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My grandson TIED for First! ! !


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Sep 17 2007, 08:19 AM~8807482
> *My grandson TIED for First! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


cool nice display.... :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks! ! ! Had just put it together the day before, we were lucky to find the 4 colums set with the chain! ! !


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


















































































:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what was the point of that ^^^^^^^^^^^ :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 17 2007, 05:49 AM~8807207
> *:biggrin:  any display pics
> 
> good job Miracles
> *


I THINK TERRY TOOK PICS....BUT I DONT HAVE ANY!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 17 2007, 05:56 AM~8807225
> *
> congrats ray what did you take.....who else was there?  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I TOOK FIRST AND THIRD PLACE IN MODELS!.....I ONLY TOOK FOUR MODELS BUT ENTERED TWO.......BUT ALMOST EVERYONE WENT!!...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

........................GOING UP.............................


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

uffin: :yes:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i wanna see the rest of the pics....... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would like to welcome all you guys to the WICKED FAMILY anything you need just say it homies :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 19 2007, 05:50 PM~8827094
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2007, 04:50 PM~8827088
> *i would like to welcome all you guys to the WICKED FAMILY anything you need just say it homies  :biggrin:
> *


THANX! :thumbsup: lookin forward to doin business with you! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 19 2007, 06:16 PM~8827264
> *THANX!  :thumbsup: lookin forward to doin business with you! :biggrin:
> *


same to you homie :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

add my myspace up 
http://www.myspace.com/wickedmetalworks


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2007, 05:18 PM~8827279
> *add my myspace up
> http://www.myspace.com/wickedmetalworks
> *


FO-SHO ..............................MY NEW WICKED FAMILY............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 19 2007, 06:21 PM~8827296
> *FO-SHO ..............................MY NEW WICKED FAMILY............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

...........RIDE TILL THE WHEELS OR PEDALS BREAK OFF.........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 19 2007, 06:42 PM~8827483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: or your out of breath lmfao


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 19 2007, 06:00 PM~8827629
> *:biggrin:  or your out of breath lmfao
> *


FORREALS I GOTTA QUIT SMOKIN........................ :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Sep 20 2007, 04:52 AM~8830863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 20 2007, 10:11 AM~8832005
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt please :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 20 2007, 10:56 AM~8832314
> *ttt please :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: 


bored


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 20 2007, 02:18 PM~8834088
> *:machinegun:  :cheesy:    :roflmao:  :0  :biggrin:  :angry:    :twak:        uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> bored
> *



i can tell......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HERES SOME OF ARE CARS THAT MADE IT TO THIS LAST SHOW .......
........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MY NEPHEW (LIL BOY BLUE) BUSTED OUT THIS ONE.........









KAZE 83/LIL BOYBLUE PULLED ALL NIGHTERS TO MAKE THIS SHOW AND IT PAID OFF......... 1st 26" RADICAL........
...........................CURB SIDE DESIGNZ...............................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GOING UP ...........
OH YEAH.....................









..........................DO YOU PUNK.......................................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 20 2007, 07:51 PM~8836272
> *MY NEPHEW (LIL BOY BLUE) BUSTED OUT THIS ONE.........
> 
> 
> ...



they did a good job on that bike...... :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 05:37 AM~8838904
> *they did a good job on that bike...... :thumbsup:
> *













U DAM SKIPPY.......................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

hahaha...............


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey terry what you doing here so early?????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 06:13 AM~8839014
> *hey terry what you doing here so early?????
> *


GOT A DR. VISIT TODAY................ :thumbsdown:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 21 2007, 07:20 AM~8839030
> *GOT A DR. VISIT TODAY................ :thumbsdown:
> *



damn i hate that....heres a pic for you


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 07:39 AM~8839089
> *damn i hate that....heres a pic for you
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 06:39 AM~8839089
> *damn i hate that....heres a pic for you
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 21 2007, 07:41 AM~8839098
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



thought you might like that


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 21 2007, 07:41 AM~8839098
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



 damn i hate these double post :angry:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Here are some pictures of my grandson from sunday's show..










It’s bigger than him









In front of his pedal car display









He didn’t want to let go of his award


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

sorry i'm bored


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 08:43 AM~8839442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 07:43 AM~8839442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 21 2007, 08:43 AM~8839442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

......ROLLIN TO THE TOP.............


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HEY KIKI?......DO U GOT ANY PICS OF THE MODELS FROM THE SHOW?!.... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 21 2007, 03:50 PM~8842521
> *HEY KIKI?......DO U GOT ANY PICS OF THE MODELS FROM THE SHOW?!.... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> :nono:
> 
> 
> MODEL CARS IS WHAT I MEANT!!!....LOL


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 21 2007, 02:50 PM~8842521
> *HEY KIKI?......DO U GOT ANY PICS OF THE MODELS FROM THE SHOW?!.... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *











SORRY I HAD TO...............

















DANG CALM DOWN RAY RAY............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 21 2007, 02:51 PM~8842533
> *:nono:
> *


CHITTED I WISH THERE ALL BURNED IN MY HEAD...........................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 21 2007, 03:03 PM~8842625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that charlie in the first pic?!... :roflmao: :roflmao: .....and thanx! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 21 2007, 03:10 PM~8842661
> *is that charlie in the first pic?!... :roflmao:  :roflmao: .....and thanx! :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH HE WAS PARTYING ALL NITE AFTER THE LONGHORNS WON......... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 21 2007, 03:12 PM~8842679
> *YEAH HE WAS PARTYING ALL NITE AFTER THE LONGHORNS WON......... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

is anybody goin to waco


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 21 2007, 03:36 PM~8842786
> *is anybody goin to waco
> *


when is that one again...............


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

sep 30th


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

already....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 21 2007, 06:04 PM~8843605
> *sep 30th
> *


NAH IM GOING TO VISIT MY HOMIE SIC DEVILLE ................
GOOD LUCK THOUGH...................................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 21 2007, 06:08 PM~8843623
> *NAH IM GOING TO VISIT MY HOMIE SIC DEVILLE ................
> GOOD LUCK THOUGH...................................
> *


haha.. thats whats up..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up up homies whats crackin in this bitch


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 22 2007, 01:14 PM~8847916
> *wuz up up homies whats crackin in this bitch
> *


waz up!... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 22 2007, 05:00 PM~8848589
> *waz up!... :biggrin:
> *


nm just chillin you


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 22 2007, 04:30 PM~8848707
> *nm just chillin you
> *


im lookin on this site for ideas on my new bike project!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 22 2007, 05:33 PM~8848719
> *im lookin on this site for ideas on my new bike project!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 22 2007, 04:35 PM~8848728
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


imma pm u pics of my new frame design!!....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 22 2007, 05:38 PM~8848741
> *imma pm u pics of my new frame design!!....
> *


ok


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 22 2007, 04:41 PM~8848753
> *ok
> *


SENT IT!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 22 2007, 01:14 PM~8847916
> *wuz up up homies whats crackin in this bitch
> *


 MONEY WAS SENT HOMIE.....................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2007, 06:18 PM~8843677
> *haha.. thats whats up..
> *


SAY HOMIE I WAS GOING TO SEND THAT MONEY BUT IM GOING TO SEE YOU IN A WEEK SO ITS COOL IT CAN WAIT ON THOSE SPEARS ILL PAY U THEN.......


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 22 2007, 09:08 PM~8849925
> *SAY HOMIE I WAS GOING TO SEND THAT MONEY BUT IM GOING TO SEE YOU IN A WEEK SO ITS COOL IT CAN WAIT ON THOSE SPEARS ILL PAY U THEN.......
> *


yall bringing it next weekend?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 22 2007, 10:06 PM~8849905
> *MONEY WAS SENT HOMIE.....................................
> *


 :biggrin: cool homie in OCT i am getting new business card/post cards done and i will ship you some :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 22 2007, 10:49 PM~8850641
> *yall bringing it next weekend?
> *


FO-SHO ..................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 23 2007, 03:39 AM~8851270
> *:biggrin:  cool homie in OCT i am getting new business card/post cards done and i will ship you some :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY ........................ :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 23 2007, 11:04 AM~8851960
> *ALREADY ........................ :thumbsup:
> *


yea i just need a little more stuff to get done for the car shit and the new cardsa nd design will be out :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 23 2007, 10:05 AM~8851967
> *yea i just need a little more stuff to get done for the car shit and the new cardsa nd design will be out :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 23 2007, 11:08 AM~8851981
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

ttt please!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 24 2007, 02:33 PM~8860491
> *ttt please!!!
> *












MAYNE FUCK YOU !!!!!!!!!............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SAY HOMIE HAVE YOU TALK TO BIG ROB ????????????????? :uh:
WAT UP MY WICKED FAM.......................... :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

whad sup fam....... uffin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kiki, hit me up asap..
or when u get a chance.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 24 2007, 08:53 PM~8862854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE YOUR SPROCKET WILL BE SHIPPED OUT THIS WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

where is everybody...i know ya'll dont go to school everyday...
ya'll know who i'm talking to...... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 25 2007, 02:06 PM~8867917
> *where is everybody...i know ya'll dont go to school everyday...
> ya'll know who i'm talking to...... :biggrin:
> *


ahahah! :biggrin: ...well i wouldnt go to school everyday if i didnt have to......but gotta get my edumacation :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 24 2007, 07:53 PM~8862854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:  :biggrin: .......naw i havent talked to rob :dunno: .......but i got that lil message u left on my door!.... :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Sep 25 2007, 03:35 PM~8868080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

what u been up to ''unique27''?!.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 25 2007, 03:48 PM~8868198
> *what u been up to ''unique27''?!.....
> *


 work my lil nicca....
i think kiki was talking bout that im looking for a new bike project and he had mention about ur green frame...what up with it?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 25 2007, 02:49 PM~8868212
> *work my lil nicca....
> i think kiki was talking bout that im looking for a new bike project and he had mention about ur green frame...what up with it?
> *


pm me!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 25 2007, 03:35 PM~8868080
> *ahahah! :biggrin: ...well i wouldnt go to school everyday if i didnt have to......but gotta get my edumacation :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well you defiantly need to get you education......j/p :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 25 2007, 02:54 PM~8868278
> *well you defiantly need to get you education......j/p :biggrin:
> *


and i think u need to go to college to get more edumacation smart one!!....lol...jus playin :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: .......its spelled ''definately''  :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 25 2007, 04:02 PM~8868314
> *and i think u need to go to college to get more edumacation smart one!!....lol...jus playin :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao: .......its spelled ''definately''   :biggrin:
> *


thats hutto school district 4 ya
:biggrin: 

ps who has that frame.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 25 2007, 03:10 PM~8868364
> *thats hutto school district 4 ya
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: well the frame is in storage along with kiki's trike and kaze83's bike......BUT IT NEEDS TO BE STRIPPED DOWN CAUSE ITS GOT ALL MY PARTS ON IT STILL!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

a whadz sup "RAY_512" AND "UNIQUE27"


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 25 2007, 03:16 PM~8868417
> *a whadz sup "RAY_512" AND "UNIQUE27"
> *


NUTHIN MUCH MAN JUS SCHOOL AND TRYIN TO STAY OUTTA TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 25 2007, 03:49 PM~8868212
> *work my lil nicca....
> i think kiki was talking bout that im looking for a new bike project and he had mention about ur green frame...what up with it?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: on L I L :rofl:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WUZ UP HOMIES


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2007, 03:35 PM~8868531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2007, 04:35 PM~8868531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 25 2007, 03:35 PM~8868531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA..................... YEAH THATS WAS UP.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 24 2007, 08:27 PM~8863163
> *kiki, hit me up asap..
> or when u get a chance.
> *


WAT UP MAYNE WILL CALL AFTER 7PM FREE ANYTIME MINS HOLMES......
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 25 2007, 03:02 PM~8868314
> *and i think u need to go to college to get more edumacation smart one!!....lol...jus playin :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao: .......its spelled ''definately''   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: I THOUGHT IT WAS RIGHT................ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 25 2007, 01:32 PM~8867648
> *HEY HOMIE YOUR SPROCKET WILL BE SHIPPED OUT THIS WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY...........


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 25 2007, 04:51 PM~8868961
> *WAT UP MAYNE WILL CALL AFTER 7PM FREE ANYTIME MINS HOLMES......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i called u earlier..
we already talked.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 25 2007, 04:56 PM~8868995
> *i called u earlier..
> we already talked.
> *













ALREADY JUST CHECKIN HOMIE...............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 25 2007, 06:00 PM~8869024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo theo u cant get on lil at school or what :dunno:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 25 2007, 04:16 PM~8868417
> *a whadz sup "RAY_512" AND "UNIQUE27"
> *



what up man, i leave work at 5pm so hit me up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 25 2007, 05:52 PM~8868971
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: I THOUGHT IT WAS RIGHT................ :biggrin:
> *



it was spelled right....

ray it's called spell check....j/k :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 08:30 AM~8872804
> *:twak:
> *



exactly^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 08:30 AM~8872804
> *:twak:
> *


pm me your number fool lmfao


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

pm'ed 
am I in trouble :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 10:12 AM~8873400
> *pm'ed
> am I in trouble  :ugh:
> *


yea homie i heard you was talking shit :angry: lmfao nah i just need to ask you something about what we was talking about in pm :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey guys i'm thinking about doing a walk for diabetes....but it's not till nov 17 it's a 5k walk... i was wondering if anybody is up to it would like to join my team....if i do decided to do it or if you don't fell like passing out that day :biggrin: donate some money... here's the web site for a little more info, i'm waiting for the packets to come in the mail, but i will keep you guys updated pm if you are interested thanks, :biggin:
walk in austin texas


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 26 2007, 10:14 AM~8873414
> *yea homie i heard you was talking shit  :angry: lmfao nah i just need to ask you something about what we was talking about in pm  :biggrin:
> *


yea it comes outta both ends sometimes :guns:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 10:15 AM~8873428
> *yea it comes outta both ends sometimes :guns:
> *


pick up your phone damn it :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 26 2007, 10:14 AM~8873422
> *hey guys i'm thinking about doing a walk for diabetes....but it's not till nov 17 it's a 5k walk... i was wondering if anybody is up to it would like to join my team....if i do decided to do it or if you don't fell like passing out that day :biggrin:  donate some money... here's the web site for a little more info, i'm waiting for the packets to come in the mail, but i will keep you guys updated pm if you are interested thanks, :biggin:
> walk in austin texas
> *


ill donate :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 10:44 AM~8873611
> *ill donate :uh:
> *


no you can walk w/ me.... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 26 2007, 10:47 AM~8873642
> *no you can walk w/ me.... :biggrin:
> *


damn :nono:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 10:55 AM~8873701
> *damn :nono:
> *



why not it will be fun......  :tears: i see how it is


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 26 2007, 10:58 AM~8873717
> *why not it will be fun......  :tears: i see how it is
> *



:uh: ok


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 10:59 AM~8873734
> *:uh:  ok
> *


yeah.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 10:59 AM~8873734
> *:uh:  ok
> *


girlfriendowend :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 26 2007, 11:59 AM~8874077
> *girlfriendowend :rofl:  :biggrin:
> *



nice call :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+Sep 26 2007, 11:59 AM~8874077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol... i have my ways :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 26 2007, 12:22 PM~8874229
> *that's a good one :thumbsup:
> 
> lol... i have my ways :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
shes a keeper


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 12:25 PM~8874250
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> shes a keeper
> 
> *



really..... :scrutinize:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 26 2007, 12:26 PM~8874255
> *really.....  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 12:28 PM~8874278
> *better act right i wont redo your display :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 26 2007, 02:11 PM~8875194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice one cuzz.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 26 2007, 03:11 PM~8875194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is so true sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 09:44 AM~8873611
> *ill donate :uh:
> *


X2................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 26 2007, 05:00 PM~8875992
> *X2................
> 
> 
> ...


get down with your bad self lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: NICE


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 27 2007, 07:04 AM~8879647
> *:biggrin:
> TTT
> *


hey homie whats crackin you get my pm :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 26 2007, 05:00 PM~8875992
> *X2................
> 
> 
> ...


sweet i'll pm you w/ the info.....thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 26 2007, 04:45 PM~8875900
> *that is so true sometimes  :biggrin:
> *



hey post a pic of youself so we know what you look like:
here's me and rob (unique27)










i know it's kind of small but's the only one i have of us.....i don't like to take pictures much


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 27 2007, 08:17 AM~8879864
> *hey post a pic of youself so we know what you look like:
> here's me and rob (unique27)
> 
> ...



Who's that guy in the pic w/ you :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a pic of me and my car/bike club i am the big guy


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 27 2007, 10:34 AM~8880727
> *:nicoderm:
> *


damn do u ever work j/p wuz up fool


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 27 2007, 10:43 AM~8880811
> *damn do u ever work j/p  wuz up fool
> *



he is working lil is his job......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Sep 27 2007, 10:43 AM~8880811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Sep 27 2007, 10:56 AM~8880887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 27 2007, 02:30 PM~8882322
> *:biggrin:
> :0    :biggrin:
> *



and take calls from ur a$$
:biggrin: 
what up D


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

wut up nicko :wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh crap him in the house :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

this is how i look but HUMAN !!!!!!!!!!!!.............................LOL.....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 27 2007, 08:50 AM~8880429
> *here is a pic of me and my car/bike club i am the big guy
> 
> 
> ...


ON THE LEFT OR IN THE MIDDLE :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 27 2007, 07:17 AM~8879864
> *hey post a pic of youself so we know what you look like:
> here's me and rob (unique27)
> 
> ...


WHERE AM I AT ....................... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whuts up yall?!....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2007, 04:47 PM~8883296
> *ON THE LEFT OR IN THE MIDDLE  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


on the left :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 27 2007, 03:52 PM~8883331
> *whuts up yall?!....
> *


WAT UP MONSTER............................ :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2007, 03:54 PM~8883350
> *WAT UP MONSTER............................ :cheesy:
> *


home already????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP LIL BOY BLUE MAYNE FUC BABY JOHNNY....









HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA...............


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

WHAD SUP EVERY BODY?....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 27 2007, 03:56 PM~8883362
> *home already????
> *


U DAM SKIPPY..........................









FUCK PISTOL STARTER................HAHAHAHAA


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2007, 05:00 PM~8883379
> *U DAM SKIPPY..........................
> 
> 
> ...


i am sorry homie that call took a min i tryed calling back but no pick up let me know on that guard :biggrin: i will hook it up homie


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 27 2007, 05:50 PM~8884099
> *i am sorry homie that call took a min i tryed calling back but no pick up let me know on that guard  :biggrin: i will hook it up homie
> *


ALREADY I'LL HIT YOU UP IN A BIT IM WORKING ON MY HOMIES HYDROS, BAD SWITCH ..... CHANGING IT OUT .....................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2007, 07:34 PM~8884418
> *ALREADY I'LL HIT YOU UP IN A BIT IM WORKING ON MY HOMIES HYDROS, BAD SWITCH ..... CHANGING IT OUT .....................
> *


thats cool


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 27 2007, 07:17 AM~8879864
> *hey post a pic of youself so we know what you look like:
> here's me and rob (unique27)
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2007, 07:42 PM~8884481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 27 2007, 07:42 PM~8884481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
is that ur lovers? cause u have blk goat pebbles... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2007, 04:48 PM~8883307
> *WHERE AM I AT ....................... :biggrin:
> *


you know i don't have a pic of you at all......well not on my photobucket.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

comic for the day:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 28 2007, 08:32 AM~8887745
> *comic for the day:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

whadz sup ppl..... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 28 2007, 09:18 AM~8888022
> *whadz sup ppl..... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 28 2007, 09:18 AM~8888022
> *whadz sup ppl..... :biggrin:
> *




aren't you suppose to be in school??????


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 28 2007, 09:18 AM~8888022
> *whadz sup ppl..... :biggrin:
> *


did u get kicked out again? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 28 2007, 10:01 AM~8888290
> *did u get kicked out again? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family add me up on myspace

http://www.myspace.com/wickedmetalworks


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up^^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 28 2007, 03:17 PM~8890460
> *up^^^^^^^
> *


x2 where is everybody???? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 28 2007, 03:47 PM~8890620
> *x2 where is everybody???? :dunno:
> *


work :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

na just chillin in tha class room lolz....... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 28 2007, 03:15 PM~8890814
> *work  :biggrin:
> *


fo-sho................ :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 28 2007, 07:28 PM~8891832
> *fo-sho................ :angry:
> *


hell yea i just got home about 45 mins ago


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 28 2007, 06:33 PM~8891857
> *hell yea i just got home about 45 mins ago
> *


I JUST LEFT JASONS DELI .......FUCKEN FULL ..........READY TO WATCH THE TUBE AND GET READY FOR WORK TOMORROW..........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 28 2007, 07:39 PM~8891891
> *I JUST LEFT JASONS DELI .......FUCKEN FULL ..........READY TO WATCH THE TUBE AND GET READY FOR WORK TOMORROW..........
> *


i have to wake up early and go to camp to get ready for sunday a big cook out :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 28 2007, 06:40 PM~8891901
> *i have to wake up early and go to camp to get ready for sunday a big  cook out :biggrin:
> *


DAM SEND ME A DOGGY BAG...............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT NOW!!!!.......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 28 2007, 07:43 PM~8891923
> *DAM SEND ME A DOGGY BAG...............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 29 2007, 12:04 PM~8895180
> *TTT NOW!!!!.......
> *


NO !!!!!!!!!!!!............









NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TT TOP................


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

already!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 29 2007, 09:19 PM~8897769
> *already!!!
> *


WE'Z TAKIN OFF .................. HIT YA'LL UP WHEN WE GET BACK............
....................MIRACLES BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: F' BABY JOHNNY 








:biggrin: :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

THIS IS KIKI ON HIS WAY TO H-TOWN!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

kiki on his way back now.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

KIKI ON HIS WAY BACK!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 30 2007, 03:59 PM~8901996
> *KIKI ON HIS WAY BACK!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


my bad!.....HERE IT GOES!.... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 30 2007, 02:06 PM~8901458
> *kiki on his way back now.
> *


WE BACK BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!............. :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 30 2007, 11:10 AM~8900567
> *THIS IS KIKI ON HIS WAY TO H-TOWN!!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FO -SHO....................


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 30 2007, 06:45 PM~8902494
> *WE BACK BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!.............  :cheesy:
> *


thanx for the help today homie!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DISTURBED_@Sep 30 2007, 05:51 PM~8902529
> *thanx for the help today homie!!!!!!!
> *


THATS WHAT TRUE HOMIES ARE ABOUT....EVEN THOUGH MY CHUCK TAYLORS GOT FUCKED UP...THATS COOL.


----------



## DISTURBED (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 30 2007, 07:21 PM~8902712
> *THATS WHAT TRUE HOMIES ARE ABOUT....EVEN THOUGH MY CHUCK TAYLORS GOT FUCKED UP...THATS COOL.
> *


hey blame tha dark dude and then send him the bill......lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey hey hey.. no bills for me dammit.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HEY KIKI HOW WAS THE TRIP?!....IM THINKIN IT WENT GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 1 2007, 02:54 PM~8909056
> *HEY KIKI HOW WAS THE TRIP?!....IM THINKIN IT WENT GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH IF U LIKE FUCKIN UR KICKS UP................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 
YEAH IT WAS FUN GOT TO HELP MY HOMIES IN HOUSTON STYLES GOTTA GO BACK IN A COUPLE WEEKS AND HELP UNLOAD THE TRAILER................ :biggrin: 
CANT WAIT...................









GOT A LIL WORK DONE..............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 1 2007, 04:14 PM~8909687
> *YEAH IF U LIKE FUCKIN UR KICKS UP................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> YEAH IT WAS FUN GOT TO HELP MY HOMIES IN HOUSTON STYLES GOTTA GO BACK IN A COUPLE WEEKS AND HELP UNLOAD THE TRAILER................ :biggrin:
> CANT WAIT...................
> ...


OH THATS BAD!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just got back from waco look my next project 








:cheesy: :tongue: :tongue:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 1 2007, 05:14 PM~8909687
> *YEAH IF U LIKE FUCKIN UR KICKS UP................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> YEAH IT WAS FUN GOT TO HELP MY HOMIES IN HOUSTON STYLES GOTTA GO BACK IN A COUPLE WEEKS AND HELP UNLOAD THE TRAILER................ :biggrin:
> CANT WAIT...................
> ...


shit tie that hoe to a post and yank that trailer from under that bitch and voala.

Then Haul ass Home in a freshly painted Lil red.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 1 2007, 06:04 PM~8910363
> *shit tie that hoe to a post and yank that trailer from under that bitch and voala.
> 
> Then Haul ass Home in a freshly painted Lil red.
> *


FO-SHO......................... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 1 2007, 05:14 PM~8909687
> *YEAH IF U LIKE FUCKIN UR KICKS UP................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> YEAH IT WAS FUN GOT TO HELP MY HOMIES IN HOUSTON STYLES GOTTA GO BACK IN A COUPLE WEEKS AND HELP UNLOAD THE TRAILER................ :biggrin:
> CANT WAIT...................
> ...


nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 2 2007, 07:39 AM~8914446
> *wuz up family
> *


what U do !!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 1 2007, 06:04 PM~8910363
> *shit tie that hoe to a post and yank that trailer from under that bitch and voala.
> 
> Then Haul ass Home in a freshly painted Lil red.
> *


 :cheesy: cant wait........................


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup homos..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 05:59 PM~8926908
> *sup homos..
> *


WAT UP MAYNE............BIZNITCH !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
CANT WAIT TILL LOS MAGNIFICOS.............. WE CRASHING AT UR CRIB RIGHT ????? :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shit, its whateva.. 
party at da shop.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 2 2007, 08:47 PM~8919491
> *what U do !!!!!!!
> *


nm getting ready to go to bed :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 3 2007, 07:07 PM~8927292
> *nm getting ready to go to bed :biggrin:
> *


DID U SEND THE SPROCKET WICKED..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 3 2007, 06:56 PM~8927218
> *shit, its whateva..
> party at da shop.
> *


FO-SHO................... WERE THERE...................MIRACLES............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 3 2007, 09:53 PM~8928112
> *DID U SEND THE SPROCKET WICKED..........
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

squids outta comission   leaving work due to sickness


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Oct 4 2007, 06:35 PM~8934269
> *
> *


WATS THE DAM DEAL ????????????? WHERE U AT HOMIE.......... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

DAMN ITS DEAD IN HERE?!....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell LIL is going to be dead till monday DAMN VEGAS lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 5 2007, 05:09 PM~8939784
> *hell LIL is going to be dead till monday DAMN VEGAS lol
> *


What ever happen to the replica baby boy bike you were gonna do?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 5 2007, 04:23 PM~8939872
> *What ever happen to the replica baby boy bike you were gonna do?
> *


i sold the frame :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 5 2007, 03:09 PM~8939784
> *hell LIL is going to be dead till monday DAMN VEGAS lol
> *


FORREALS ......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 5 2007, 07:43 PM~8940844
> *FORREALS ......................... :thumbsup:
> *


hell i am going to stay go this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 5 2007, 08:43 PM~8941530
> *hell i am going to stay go this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK WITH THAT............. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 4 2007, 08:07 PM~8935137
> *squids outta comission    leaving work due to sickness
> *


WHAT HAPPEN YOU WENT TO WORK SOBER................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 5 2007, 03:09 PM~8939784
> *hell LIL is going to be dead till monday DAMN VEGAS lol
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 6 2007, 08:13 AM~8942985
> *:rofl:  :rofl:
> *


CANT WAIT FOR PICS...................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 7 2007, 09:35 AM~8946909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUSTING MOVES ON LIL................ :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 7 2007, 06:30 PM~8948841
> *BUSTING MOVES ON LIL................  :biggrin:
> *


is it this comin up weekend that u are moving?!.....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

STARTED MY OWN BUILD IN THE MODELS FORUM TITLED ''RAY_512'S CREATIVE BUILDS''....JUS IN CASE YALL WANNA CHEK IT OUT OR JUS CHAT IN THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 8 2007, 09:58 AM~8952239
> *STARTED MY OWN BUILD IN THE MODELS FORUM TITLED ''RAY_512'S CREATIVE BUILDS''....JUS IN CASE YALL WANNA CHEK IT OUT OR JUS CHAT IN THERE!!! :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY WILL CHECKS IT OUT ................  
AND YEAH MOVIN IN THIS WEEKEND............................... :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 8 2007, 07:19 PM~8955648
> *ALREADY WILL CHECKS IT OUT ................
> AND YEAH MOVIN IN THIS WEEKEND............................... :angry:
> *


CANT GET NO PICTURES TO COME UP.......... :angry:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Oct 10 2007, 06:29 AM~8967389
> *TTT!!!
> *


 WAT UP MAYNE ??????????? :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

got pablos truck flaked the fuck out and cleared..
time fo sum sic patterns..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 10 2007, 06:50 PM~8972371
> *got pablos truck flaked the fuck out and cleared..
> time fo sum sic patterns..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ALREADY ..................... DO UR THING MAYNE................
CANT WAIT TO SEE MINE................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 10 2007, 06:48 PM~8972351
> *WAT UP MAYNE ??????????? :cheesy:
> *


chit nathin much just going 2 skool...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Oct 10 2007, 07:00 PM~8972490
> *
> chit nathin much just going 2 skool...
> *


FO-SHO ............ YA'LL READY TO HELP ME MOVE THIS WEEKEND........ :cheesy:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 10 2007, 07:50 PM~8972371
> *got pablos truck flaked the fuck out and cleared..
> time fo sum sic patterns..
> *



oh snap, cant wait to see it. im thinking of showing it at the magnificos if i get the interior done in time


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 10 2007, 07:21 PM~8972614
> *oh snap, cant wait to see it.  im thinking of showing it at the magnificos if i get the interior done in time
> *


FO-SHIZZLE DO IT AND I'LL TAKE MINE............ :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW KNIGHTS............


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 10 2007, 09:23 PM~8972645
> *WAT IT DEW KNIGHTS............
> *


chillin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 10 2007, 07:01 PM~8972498
> *FO-SHO ............ YA'LL READY TO HELP ME MOVE THIS WEEKEND........ :cheesy:
> *


YA...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whats crackin in dis thang!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 10 2007, 09:16 PM~8973807
> *wuz up family
> *


GETTING READY TO MOVE.............. :cheesy: COME DOWN AND HELP FAM.............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 11 2007, 06:53 PM~8980592
> *:biggrin:
> GETTING READY TO MOVE.............. :cheesy: COME DOWN AND HELP FAM.............
> *


ok then u can come up here and help me lmfao yea all i am doing is try to get some PS3 and xbox360 and some iphones in so i can resell them :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hmmm


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

dam that is clean homie keep up tha good work homie....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2007, 06:41 PM~8988636
> *hmmm
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn looking good :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2007, 05:41 PM~8988636
> *hmmm
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!...THATS CLEAN!........MIRACLES C.C..... :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: looking out for the teacher :0 :around: :around: :around: :around: hno: hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 12 2007, 05:41 PM~8988636
> *hmmm
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATA WAT IM TALKING ABOUT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 15 2007, 09:03 AM~9004107
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: looking out for the teacher :0  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: I DONT FUCKS WIT IT !!!!!..............


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 15 2007, 08:22 PM~9009155
> *:biggrin: I DONT FUCKS WIT IT !!!!!..............
> *



whats the schedule lookin like for this weekend?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 15 2007, 09:03 AM~9004107
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: looking out for the teacher :0  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  hno:  hno:
> *


DUMBASS! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHATS EVERYONE UP TO?!..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what it do family :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 16 2007, 02:56 PM~9016058
> *WHATS EVERYONE UP TO?!..
> *


GETTING READY FOR THE H-TOWN SHOW.............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 16 2007, 07:40 PM~9017467
> *GETTING READY FOR THE H-TOWN SHOW.............
> *


nice nice good luck homie :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 16 2007, 06:40 PM~9017478
> *nice nice good luck homie :biggrin:
> *


SPANK YOU ..................... :biggrin: HOWS EVERYTHING HOMIE........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

good getting everything ready to move and then i am going to start to sell the ps3 and stuff :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 15 2007, 10:03 AM~9004107
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: looking out for the teacher :0  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  hno:  hno:
> *


today i just found out the teacher has some kinda softwarre that she can see what im lookin at :0 :0 :0 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TO THE PINCHE TOP PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 17 2007, 05:16 AM~9020538
> *today i just found out the teacher has some kinda softwarre that she can see what im lookin at :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

so what day yall coming.. saturday.. or sunday?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 16 2007, 02:56 PM~9016058
> *WHATS EVERYONE UP TO?!..
> *


NUTHIN MUCH MAYNE!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 18 2007, 09:47 PM~9035334
> *so what day yall coming.. saturday.. or sunday?
> *


SUNDAY MORNING............THATS RIGHT MIRACLES IN H-TOWN ONCE AGAIN.. :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 19 2007, 04:09 PM~9041317
> *SUNDAY MORNING............THATS RIGHT MIRACLES IN H-TOWN ONCE AGAIN.. :cheesy:
> *


and the shows on sunday right?!... :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 20 2007, 08:02 AM~9044877
> *and the shows on sunday right?!... :dunno:
> *


yeah in two week ................ on the 4th :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HOPE I CAN GO


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what show?...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Oct 21 2007, 07:53 AM~9049995
> *what show?...
> *


LOS MAGNIFICOS FOO :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 21 2007, 07:51 AM~9049992
> *HOPE I CAN GO
> *


FO-SHO.............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 05:35 PM~9052541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT FOOL!!!!!!!!!!!! MINES GONNA HAVE THE WORKS RIGHT?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up miracles


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes, the works.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 21 2007, 10:28 PM~9054651
> *what up miracles
> *


WAT UP MAYNE....................... HOWS THE FORKS FIT ?????????? :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 21 2007, 11:10 PM~9054888
> *yes, the works.
> *


SWEET.................... :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

KIKI wuz up family how is life homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Taco Plate Sale

Saturday, October 27, 2007

11 am

tacos, rice and beans $5.00 a plate

Estrada's cleaners on 7th street


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

Taco Plate Sale

Saturday, October 27, 2007

11 am

tacos, rice and beans $5.00 a plate

Estrada's cleaners on 7th street

O.Romero


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 22 2007, 09:16 PM~9060975
> *WAT UP MAYNE....................... HOWS THE FORKS FIT ?????????? :0
> *


 :dunno: still dont have them!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

running out of time kiki.. dont know if it gunna be ready


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whats everyone up to??


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 25 2007, 10:06 PM~9086506
> *running out of time kiki.. dont know if it gunna be ready
> *


azclown....................be aight........... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 27 2007, 10:33 AM~9095319
> *TTT!!!
> *


MAYNE FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!RAY RAY :biggrin: ...................


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 28 2007, 10:32 AM~9099884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 28 2007, 06:09 AM~9099285
> *MAYNE FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!RAY RAY :biggrin: ...................
> *


 :guns: :guns: :no: :machinegun:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HOUSTON COMIN UP PRETTY SOON!! :cheesy: ....TOO BAD IM NOT GOIN!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 29 2007, 02:43 PM~9108046
> *HOUSTON COMIN UP PRETTY SOON!! :cheesy: ....TOO BAD IM NOT GOIN!!
> *


MAYBE NEXT TIME.........  ....... UNTIL THEN WORK HARD ON SCHOOL CHIT AND GET READY FOR NEXT SHOW SEASON..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*Odessa Nov 18th bring them toys out to West Texas*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 29 2007, 03:43 PM~9108046
> *HOUSTON COMIN UP PRETTY SOON!! :cheesy: ....TOO BAD IM NOT GOIN!!
> *


x-2 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 30 2007, 08:38 AM~9113284
> *x-2 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 30 2007, 07:25 AM~9112868
> *Odessa Nov 18th  bring them toys out to West Texas
> *


already......................  toys for me...........or the kids....... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family just dropped by to say hi :wave: :wave:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 1 2007, 02:06 PM~9131267
> *already......................  toys for me...........or the kids....... :biggrin:
> *


*Bring your Toys out To West Texas. :biggrin: *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

already!!!! waz sup fam so what'z new?.....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 29 2007, 07:08 PM~9110104
> *MAYBE NEXT TIME.........  ....... UNTIL THEN WORK HARD ON SCHOOL CHIT AND GET READY FOR NEXT SHOW SEASON..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA I PLAN TO!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 1 2007, 04:04 PM~9133353
> *already!!!! waz sup fam so what'z new?.....
> *


NUTHIN!.....SAME OL' STUFF!!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 2 2007, 04:38 PM~9141734
> *
> *


so whats new wit you


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

same o same o just cleaning my bike over and over......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!!........:BIGRIN:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 3 2007, 08:22 AM~9145321
> *TTT!!........:BIGRIN:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP BITCHES............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up kiki


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 5 2007, 02:03 PM~9159637
> *WAT UP BITCHES............
> *


did u win?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:31 PM~9159894
> *did u win?
> *


x2 :dunno:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:yessad: :nosad:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

post up what yall got done


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 5 2007, 07:13 PM~9162454
> *post up what yall got done
> *


GOT DONE FOR WHAT?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 5 2007, 09:55 PM~9163619
> *
> 
> GOT DONE FOR WHAT?
> *


terry's gold/yellowish bike


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 6 2007, 06:45 AM~9165784
> *terry's gold/yellowish bike
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 5 2007, 02:31 PM~9159894
> *did u win?
> *


1ST WITH MY TRIKE AND 1ST IN 16"st......................... :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 5 2007, 07:13 PM~9162454
> *post up what yall got done
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHH.......... ITS A SECRET BITCH I' LL PM YOU LATER......... :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

kiki get at me :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 06:37 PM~9170404
> *kiki get at me  :biggrin:
> *


WAT UP MAYNE.................. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 6 2007, 07:45 PM~9170465
> *WAT UP MAYNE.................. :cheesy:
> *


i will pm you :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 6 2007, 06:47 PM~9170478
> *i will pm you  :biggrin:
> *


FO-SHO :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 6 2007, 06:52 PM~9170521
> *FO-SHO  :0
> *


MAYNE [email protected]#$ YOU!!.... :roflmao: :machinegun: :rofl:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 6 2007, 07:28 PM~9170326
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHH.......... ITS A SECRET BITCH I' LL PM YOU LATER......... :angry:
> *


oh oh i let the cat out the bag :0


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:buttkick: 
:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT NOW!!.......................MIRACLES C.C.......ATX......512....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 8 2007, 11:10 PM~9187428
> *TTT NOW!!.......................MIRACLES C.C.......ATX......512....
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2007, 01:25 PM~9191719
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

DID YALL HERE BOUT THE HOUSTONE SHOW NEXT YEAR??....ITS SAID TO BE TENTATIVE!!......WHAT EVER THAT MEANS!!.......WELL IF ANY THING I GUEZZ IT'LL BE MIRACLES HITTIN UP THE HEATWAVE NEXT YEAR!!!.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 10 2007, 10:19 AM~9197432
> *DID YALL HERE BOUT THE HOUSTONE  SHOW NEXT YEAR??....ITS SAID TO BE TENTATIVE!!......WHAT EVER THAT MEANS!!.......WELL IF ANY THING I GUEZZ IT'LL BE MIRACLES HITTIN UP THE HEATWAVE NEXT YEAR!!!.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT BITCHES........................... :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MY BIRFDAY IS COMIN UP THIS TUESDAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 10 2007, 12:19 PM~9197432
> *DID YALL HERE BOUT THE HOUSTONE  SHOW NEXT YEAR??....ITS SAID TO BE TENTATIVE!!......WHAT EVER THAT MEANS!!.......WELL IF ANY THING I GUEZZ IT'LL BE MIRACLES HITTIN UP THE HEATWAVE NEXT YEAR!!!.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 11 2007, 09:13 AM~9202849
> *YOU DAM RIGHT BITCHES........................... :angry:
> *


I THINK ''SIC THREAT'' DESERVES TO MAKE AN OUTTA TOWN SHOW!....LIKE MAYBE PHOENIX!!.....WOULD YOU BE UP FOR THE TRIP!!??... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

didnt even get to make it to one show!! :angry: ....(and in this pic it wasnt even done....jus slapped things on it for a quick pic) :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

4 sale or trade:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 24 2007, 08:19 PM~8383126
> *3rd place 26"...
> 
> 
> ...


    :nicoderm:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 11 2007, 10:36 PM~9206949
> *      :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


who's bike is that


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

WHAT SUP MIRACLES?.....WHAT EVERYONE BEEN UP 2?.....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Nov 11 2007, 09:50 PM~9207041
> *WHAT SUP MIRACLES?.....WHAT EVERYONE BEEN UP 2?.....
> *


SAME OLD SHIZZLE.................WAT UP IN SOUTH SIDE OF K TOWN....... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 11 2007, 12:24 PM~9203819
> *I THINK ''SIC THREAT'' DESERVES TO MAKE AN OUTTA TOWN SHOW!....LIKE MAYBE PHOENIX!!.....WOULD YOU BE UP FOR THE TRIP!!??... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


P M TO DROPEM RIGHT NOW ABOUT GOING TO BIGGER AND BETTER...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 11 2007, 09:30 AM~9202909
> *MY BIRFDAY IS COMIN UP THIS TUESDAY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TODAYS IS TUESDAY HAPPY BIRFDAY FOOL HOPE YOU LIKE THE GIFT WE GOT YOU........  .........


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah i guess it is tusday huh..l..happy b-day ray


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 12 2007, 06:11 PM~9212822
> *P M TO DROPEM RIGHT NOW ABOUT GOING TO BIGGER AND BETTER...........
> *



YOU ALREADY KNOW HOLLA AT ME BRO. BIGGER IS BETTER


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 13 2007, 07:18 PM~9221655
> *yeah i guess it is tusday huh..l..happy b-day ray
> 
> *



X100000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bump for yall.....looks like yall been parying pretty hard since yall havent posted anything since the 13th


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 13 2007, 05:55 PM~9220920
> *TODAYS IS TUESDAY HAPPY BIRFDAY FOOL HOPE YOU LIKE THE GIFT WE GOT YOU........  .........
> *


YEA....THANX!!........AND TELL MRS. KIKI I SAID THANX TOO!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 15 2007, 09:45 AM~9233383
> *bump for yall.....looks like yall been parying pretty hard since yall havent posted anything since the 13th
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 15 2007, 09:45 AM~9233383
> *bump for yall.....looks like yall been parying pretty hard since yall havent posted anything since the 13th
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: TO MUCH COCA HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 15 2007, 08:34 PM~9237658
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: TO MUCH COCA HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


working on any models ray


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 16 2007, 10:00 AM~9241435
> *working on any models ray
> *


naw!...not really all of the models i have are done except for the hopper and all i gotta do is paint that!!.....what bout you!??....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just an impala :0 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 17 2007, 11:45 AM~9248406
> *just an impala :0  :0
> *


PICS!???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family i got my comp up and running in my new crib so whats crackin fools


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 17 2007, 08:28 PM~9250430
> *wuz up family i got my comp up and running in my new crib so whats crackin fools
> *


GETTING READY FOR TURKEY AND STUFFING................. :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU HOMIE WATS THE DAM DEAL............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

back to page one!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 20 2007, 03:56 PM~9268258
> *back to page one!
> *


NOT YET............ :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice talking to you homie


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 20 2007, 07:04 PM~9269693
> *nice talking to you homie
> *


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Nov 21 2007, 10:55 PM~9279480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back at ya.......... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

happy thanksgiving family from WICKED METAL WORKS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHERES EVERYONE???


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 25 2007, 03:57 PM~9301526
> *WHERES EVERYONE???
> *


SLEEPIN OFF ALL THAT DAM TURKEY..................... :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 25 2007, 04:57 PM~9301526
> *WHERES EVERYONE???
> *


probaly still stuck at the table from eating :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

member these


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 25 2007, 07:22 PM~9302848
> *member these
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DAM RIGHT I MEMBER THESE................. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 26 2007, 01:47 PM~9308231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike i like the hatch man :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 25 2007, 07:15 PM~9302789
> *SLEEPIN OFF ALL THAT DAM TURKEY..................... :angry:
> *


ANY PROGRESS ON THE TAIL LIGHT??  ....GOOD WEEKEND AT YOUR CRIB, I NEED TO COME OVER and PUT IN WORK LIKE THAT MORE OFTEN HUH?!... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 25 2007, 07:20 PM~9302829
> *probaly still stuck at the table from eating :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 26 2007, 04:00 PM~9309862
> *ANY PROGRESS ON THE TAIL LIGHT??  ....GOOD WEEKEND AT YOUR CRIB, I NEED TO COME OVER and PUT IN WORK LIKE THAT MORE OFTEN HUH?!... :biggrin:
> *


TU MADRE........................... :biggrin: :biggrin: YEAH FOOL ITS DONE MAYNE........ LET ME KNOW SO YOU CAN COME BACK OVER AND GET SOME WORK DONE...........................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 26 2007, 12:47 PM~9308231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET............... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 26 2007, 04:02 PM~9309879
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry: CURBSIDE CUSTOMS.................... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 26 2007, 02:30 PM~9308970
> *nice bike i like the hatch man  :biggrin:
> *


THANX! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 26 2007, 05:55 PM~9310808
> *TU MADRE........................... :biggrin:  :biggrin: YEAH FOOL ITS DONE MAYNE........ LET ME KNOW SO YOU CAN COME BACK OVER AND GET SOME WORK DONE...........................
> *


IIGHT THEN.....SOUNDS GOOD!  ....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 30 2007, 05:03 PM~9342381
> *THANX! :biggrin:
> *


yea we like ICP we are building a bike with a hatch man in the paint theme :biggrin: 



hey KIKI hey homie get at me i need to ask you somethings


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 30 2007, 04:36 PM~9342642
> *yea we like ICP we are building a bike with a hatch man in the paint theme  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 1 2007, 02:40 PM~9349247
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


so when you going to put some face parts on it we will cut out a hatch man in a custom fork lol


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 1 2007, 01:46 PM~9349281
> *so when you going to put some face parts on it we will cut out a hatch man in a custom fork lol
> *


well what had happened was i wanted a bike with body mods soooo we ended up re-doing it....that bike is gone!... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup Miracles


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 04:26 PM~9356067
> *Sup Miracles
> *


QUE PASO HOMIES.................WE JUST CHILLIN IN SOUTH SIDE WAITING FOR TAMALES ON THE 25th :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 2 2007, 04:25 PM~9356059
> *well what had happened was i wanted a bike with body mods soooo we ended up re-doing it....that bike is gone!... :biggrin:
> *


R I P HATCHET DUDE................


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 2 2007, 09:23 PM~9358066
> *QUE PASO HOMIES.................WE JUST CHILLIN IN SOUTH SIDE WAITING FOR TAMALES ON THE 25th  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


save me some :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2007, 04:26 PM~9356067
> *Sup Miracles
> *


chillen.....chillen......YOU? uffin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 2 2007, 08:25 PM~9358095
> *R I P HATCHET DUDE................
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up KIKI whats crackin family


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

nombre kiki is part of the family also oh chet id hate to see a family reunion puro desmadre.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up peeps!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

chit not much mayin just chillin what bout chu?.....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 4 2007, 12:03 AM~9368494
> *nombre kiki is part of the family also  oh chet id hate to see a family reunion  puro desmadre.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 5 2007, 01:27 PM~9380738
> * TTT
> *


Xdos


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin: 

WHAT U FROM UP NORTH


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: what u doin homie?...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 6 2007, 02:18 PM~9389473
> *:biggrin:
> 
> WHAT U FROM UP NORTH
> *


damn long time no see wuz up homie


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 3 2007, 11:03 PM~9368494
> *nombre kiki is part of the family also  oh chet id hate to see a family reunion  puro desmadre.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fo sho


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 9 2007, 09:31 AM~9408798
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fo sho
> *


wuz up kiki


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

wuz up miracles?.......TTT


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

chit not much cuzz...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 9 2007, 09:34 AM~9409006
> *wuz up kiki
> *


nada just trying to get ready fo x-mas


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 9 2007, 08:08 PM~9412600
> *nada just trying to get ready fo x-mas
> *


same here family and business lol i might be buying a new welder tomorrow so i can weld anything


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

another good weekend at the shop huh kiki?!....ready for show number 2 this weekend in belton!!....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 10 2007, 05:36 PM~9420425
> *another good weekend at the shop huh kiki?!....ready for show number 2 this weekend in belton!!....
> *


HELL YEAH IT PAYED OFF TOO.......... YEAH ME AND FABIAN WERE JUST TALKING ABOUT IT ......... YOU GONNA MAKE IT OUT TO THE SHOP & SHOW THIS WEEKEND LET ME KNOW FOOL .............. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

foe everyone riding out with us. we are going to meet at bikini's bar and grill (on I35) we'll be leaving at 10:00 on the dot. be gased up when you get there. let me know who all is going that way i know who to wait on. :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I have this 4-sale hit me up


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Dec 14 2007, 04:36 PM~9455174
> *I have this 4-sale hit me up
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 10 2007, 07:09 PM~9421305
> *HELL YEAH IT PAYED OFF TOO.......... YEAH ME AND FABIAN WERE JUST TALKING ABOUT IT ......... YOU GONNA MAKE IT OUT TO THE SHOP & SHOW THIS WEEKEND LET ME KNOW FOOL .............. :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


well couldnt make it out to the shop this weekend!.. :angry: ......but will go next weekend hopefully!....AND YEA IT DID PAY OFF :thumbsup: !.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 17 2007, 07:31 PM~9472614
> *wuz up family
> *


NADA FOOL.................... :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what did u get at tha show?....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 17 2007, 08:43 PM~9473206
> *what did u get at tha show?....
> *


1ST IN TRIKE AND SECOND WIT MY CAMRY..............................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 15 2007, 01:36 PM~9459991
> *well couldnt make it out to the shop this weekend!.. :angry: ......but will go next weekend hopefully!....AND YEA IT DID PAY OFF :thumbsup: !.......
> *


FO-SHIZZLE ....................( I ALWAYS WANTED TO SAY THAT ) ........... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 17 2007, 09:47 PM~9473228
> *1ST IN TRIKE AND SECOND WIT MY CAMRY..............................
> *


congrats


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 17 2007, 08:52 PM~9473285
> *congrats
> *


    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

when da next show?...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 17 2007, 08:50 PM~9473266
> *FO-SHIZZLE ....................( I ALWAYS WANTED TO SAY THAT ) ........... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 17 2007, 09:02 PM~9473408
> *when da next show?...
> *


HOT ROD SHOW IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 18 2007, 06:39 PM~9479345
> *HOT ROD SHOW IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS......
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 18 2007, 05:39 PM~9479345
> *HOT ROD SHOW IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS......
> *


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 19 2007, 06:42 PM~9487609
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


IN UR AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 20 2007, 10:31 PM~9497499
> *IN UR AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u AZZ robber :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Dec 20 2007, 10:31 PM~9497499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: wuz up long time no hear


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

hi


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 21 2007, 08:42 PM~9504883
> *hi
> *


 what up man i heard christmas is going to be at ur house.....dunno if we will make it...but we will send the gifts....but we will let u know


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

THERE AIN'T NO PARTY IF YA AIN'T HERE......  
BUT DATZ KOOL MAN DO YA THING.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 22 2007, 04:33 PM~9509667
> *THERE AIN'T NO PARTY IF YA AIN'T HERE......
> BUT DATZ KOOL MAN DO YA THING.....
> *



damn right...we'll let u know


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2007, 08:59 AM~9507836
> *what up man i heard christmas is going to be at ur house.....dunno if we will make it...but we will send the gifts....but we will let u know
> *


  .....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2007, 03:55 PM~9509764
> *damn right...we'll let u know
> *


o ight than homie :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

iIN MY AZ PUTO!!!!!!!!! I MEAN UR AZZ.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 22 2007, 03:55 PM~9509764
> *damn right...we'll let u know
> *


A FOOL I THOUGHT I WAS THE PARTY .......... NOBODY GETS NAKED LIKE ME........ :nicoderm:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Dec 23 2007, 09:04 AM~9513540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IN UR AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: SORRY IM BROKE............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MERRY BROKE MAS..............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey KIKI are we getting ready for the 08' reason TEAM WICKED coming strong in TX :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

"TTT!!!!......MIRACLES CAR CLUB"


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whats up peeps?....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: 









TTT.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 23 2007, 11:29 PM~9518567
> *"TTT!!!!......MIRACLES CAR CLUB"
> *


POR FAVOR BELIEVE IT PUTOS............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 23 2007, 03:32 PM~9515732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BACK AT YA HOMIES .............. :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 23 2007, 11:35 AM~9514245
> *hey KIKI are we getting ready for the 08' reason TEAM WICKED coming strong in TX  :biggrin:
> *


FO-SHO HOME BONE !!!!!!!............ WATS UP MY WICKED FAMS...........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 27 2007, 10:49 PM~9547096
> *FO-SHO HOME BONE !!!!!!!............ WATS UP MY WICKED FAMS...........
> *


shit alot coming up bro just waiting for .cad work and designs :biggrin: still getting orders thats all that matters


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 27 2007, 12:20 PM~9542257
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM!!! :0 
 :biggrin: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 27 2007, 11:33 PM~9548112
> *DAMM!!! :0
> TTT*


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 28 2007, 06:34 PM~9553122
> *:biggrin: ....TTT
> *



u put that air brush 2 work yet?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Dec 29 2007, 03:27 PM~9559385
> *u put that air brush 2 work yet?
> *


i need this nozzle peice thingy that connects the air hose to the air compressor...and im not exactly sure where to find it :dunno:....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 29 2007, 05:22 PM~9559981
> *i need this nozzle peice thingy that connects the air hose to the air compressor...and im not exactly sure where to find it :dunno:....
> *


IN UR AZ PUTO................................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 29 2007, 09:56 PM~9561835
> *IN UR AZ PUTO................................. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: .........:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 !!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

2007 WAS A GOOD YEAR FOR MIRACLES WE DID AS MUCH AS WE COULD AND ATTENDED AS MUCH CAR SHOWS AS POSSIBLE!........2008 HERE WE COME!!...

.........................MIRACLES C.C...........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 31 2007, 03:09 PM~9574215
> *2007 WAS A GOOD YEAR FOR MIRACLES WE DID AS MUCH AS WE COULD AND ATTENDED AS MUCH CAR SHOWS AS POSSIBLE!........2008 HERE WE COME!!...
> 
> .........................MIRACLES C.C...........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 31 2007, 02:12 PM~9574233
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup?.... :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 31 2007, 02:09 PM~9574215
> *2007 WAS A GOOD YEAR FOR MIRACLES WE DID AS MUCH AS WE COULD AND ATTENDED AS MUCH CAR SHOWS AS POSSIBLE!........2008 HERE WE COME!!...
> 
> .........................MIRACLES C.C...........
> *


ALREADY! TTT........MIRACLES CAR CLUB COMING HARD IN 2008!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 31 2007, 03:15 PM~9574255
> *sup?.... :biggrin:
> *


chillin getting shit ready you know 08' going to be full as it looks :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Dec 31 2007, 03:16 PM~9574260
> *
> 
> ALREADY! TTT........MIRACLES CAR CLUB COMING HARD IN 2008!!!!
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Dec 31 2007, 02:16 PM~9574262
> *chillin getting shit ready you know 08' going to be full as it looks  :biggrin:
> *


yea.. :cheesy:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*Feliz Ano Nuevo Familia.*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

which should i got with
#1








#2








#3(i gotta get new rims)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 1 2008, 11:32 AM~9579636
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

#2










:thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 31 2007, 08:12 PM~9577101
> *which should i got with
> #1
> 
> ...


i think you should throw some thirteens on that hoe!!... :biggrin:....but if those rims are your ONLY option i'd say the gold ones (jus to have somethin diffrent)


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

THIS IS KIKI'S POP TRUNK!!.. :biggrin: ...:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TAKE THIS HOE TO THE TOP!!... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 1 2008, 07:01 PM~9582252
> *THIS IS KIKI'S POP TRUNK!!.. :biggrin: ...:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

''PURPLE STUFF 63''.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks damn good


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 2 2008, 04:02 PM~9589407
> *''PURPLE STUFF 63''...
> 
> 
> ...


dammm that car looks clean foo.... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 2 2008, 06:24 PM~9590678
> *looks damn good
> *


ME OR THE CAR................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 2 2008, 04:02 PM~9589407
> *''PURPLE STUFF 63''.....
> 
> 
> ...


DANG KICKIN WING THAT BIATCH IS NICE................. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :yes:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=359082
kaze-rocks car model stly(how do you spell that word???)


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 3 2008, 01:14 AM~9594382
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=359082
> kaze-rocks car model stly(how do you spell that word???)
> *


3 yrs older tho....i would put the : o smily but im feelin lazy :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 2 2008, 06:24 PM~9590678
> *looks damn good
> *


thanx everyone :biggrin: .....thats how i do! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up. up, up


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 3 2008, 05:48 PM~9599351
> *up. up, up
> *


FO-SHIZZLE..................................BITCHES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 3 2008, 08:05 PM~9600557
> *FO-SHIZZLE..................................BITCHES!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:  .....what yall think....road trip?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up gangstas


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 4 2008, 05:11 PM~9608386
> *what up gangstas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: .....ITS YOU!!!.....MCMUFFIN!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 4 2008, 03:44 PM~9607789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FO-SHIZZLE BITCHES ................... WEGO :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 4 2008, 07:42 PM~9609453
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: .....ITS YOU!!!.....MCMUFFIN!
> *


AND A HASHBROWN................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 5 2008, 09:33 AM~9613005
> *AND A HASHBROWN................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


KIKI sup up fool hey is life down in the big state of TEXAS lol


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 6 2008, 07:41 PM~9624111
> *KIKI sup up fool hey is life down in the big state of TEXAS lol
> *


YYYOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUU KKKKNNNNOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....
SAME OLD SHIZZLE RECOVERING FROM X-MAS GETTING READY FOR SHOW SEASON...................... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 7 2008, 08:49 PM~9634185
> *YYYOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUU KKKKNNNNOOOOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....
> SAME OLD SHIZZLE RECOVERING FROM X-MAS GETTING READY FOR SHOW SEASON...................... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


damn i hope you have more than us lol :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 7 2008, 07:54 PM~9634245
> *damn i hope you have more than us lol  :biggrin:
> *


FO-SHIZZLE...............


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what up what up kiki come out to play whas da deal homie family ken cousin ect ect just wanted to see if u still had peadals like whats on our bike :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what up what up kiki come out to play whas da deal homie family ken cousin ect ect just wanted to see if u still had peadals like whats on our bike :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what it dew everybody?......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whuts up?....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

is it that dead? get the new members a computer....... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ray hit me up we's cruising this sat.call anna or me
Niko u2 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro i will call you tomorrow on that :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 9 2008, 03:27 PM~9649940
> *hey bro i will call you tomorrow on that  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ight....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 11:12 AM~9648311
> *Ray hit me up we's cruising this sat.call anna or me
> Niko u2 :biggrin:
> *


THIS THIS SATURDAY!! :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup: I WANNA GO!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 9 2008, 05:55 PM~9651159
> *THIS THIS SATURDAY!! :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup: I WANNA GO!
> *



yep yep :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 04:56 PM~9651166
> *yep yep :biggrin:
> *


when should i call you!....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 9 2008, 06:00 PM~9651188
> *when should i call you!....
> *



when u dial.... :uh:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 05:02 PM~9651210
> *when u dial.... :uh:
> *


ahhahaha....got jokes!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

The smiling children giggled as they patted the young goat on its head and tickled it behind the ears. 

Some of the more boisterous ones tried to clamber onto the animal's back but were soon shaken off with a quick wiggle of its bottom. 

It could have been a happy scene from a family zoo anywhere in the world but for what happened next. 









Children feed goats before the 'show' starts. One that has been 'bought' by a visitor is carried off
A man hoisted up the goat and nonchalantly threw it over a wall into a pit full of hungry lions. The poor goat tried to run for its life, but it didn't stand a chance. The lions quickly surrounded it and started tearing at its flesh. 

"Oohs" and "aahs" filled the air as the children watched the goat being ripped limb from limb. Some started to clap silently with a look of wonder in their eyes. 

The scenes witnessed at Badaltearing Safari Park in China are rapidly becoming a normal day out for many Chinese families. 









Once the goat is carried from its pen, it is swiftly thrown into the lion enclosure
Baying crowds now gather in zoos across the country to watch animals being torn to pieces by lions and tigers. 

Just an hour's drive from the main Olympic attractions in Beijing, Badaling is in many ways a typical Chinese zoo. 

Next to the main slaughter arena is a restaurant where families can dine on braised dog while watching cows and goats being disembowelled by lions. 

The zoo also encourages visitors to "fish" for lions using live chickens as bait. For just £2, giggling visitors tie terrified chickens onto bamboo rods and dangle them in front of the lions, just as a cat owner might tease their pet with a toy.








The ravenous big cats quickly attack the goat and start to tear it limb from limb, all in the name of 'entertainment' for the Badaling zoo visitors
During one visit, a woman managed to taunt the big cats with a petrified chicken for five minutes before a lion managed to grab the bird in its jaws. 

The crowd then applauded as the bird flapped its wings pathetically in a futile bid to escape. The lion eventually grew bored and crushed the terrified creature to death. 

The tourists were then herded onto buses and driven through the lions' compound to watch an equally cruel spectacle. The buses have specially designed chutes down which you can push live chickens and watch as they are torn to shreds. 

Once again, children are encouraged to take part in the slaughter. 









The lions tear the goat to pieces within seconds of landing in the enclosure
"It's almost a form of child abuse," says Carol McKenna of the OneVoice animal welfare group. "The cruelty of Chinese zoos is disgusting, but think of the impact on the children watching it. What kind of future is there for China if its children think this kind of cruelty is normal? 

"In China, if you love animals you want to kill yourself every day out of despair." 

But the cruelty of Badaling doesn't stop with animals apart. For those who can still stomach it, the zoo has numerous traumatised animals to gawp at. 

A pair of endangered moon bears with rusting steel nose rings are chained up in cages so small that they cannot even turn around. 

One has clearly gone mad and spends most of its time shaking its head and bashing into the walls of its prison. 

There are numerous other creatures, including tigers, which also appear to have been driven insane by captivity. Predictably, they are kept in cramped, filthy conditions. 

!Zoos like this make me want to boycott everything Chinese," says Emma Milne, star of the BBC's Vets In Practice. 

"I'd like to rip out everything in my house that's made in China. I have big problems with their culture. 

"If you enjoy watching an animal die then that's a sad and disgusting reflection on you. 

"Perhaps we shouldn't be surprised by their behaviour towards animals, as the value of human life is so low in China." 

East of Badaling lies the equally horrific Qingdao zoo. Here, visitors can take part in China's latest craze — tortoise baiting. 

Simply put, Chinese families now gather in zoos to hurl coins at tortoises. 

Legend has it that if you hit a tortoise on the head with a coin and make a wish, then your heart's desire will come true. It's the Chinese equivalent of a village wishing well. 

To feed this craze, tortoises are kept in barbaric conditions inside small bare rooms. 

When giggling tourists begin hurling coins at them, they desperately try to protect themselves by withdrawing into their shells. 

But Chinese zoo keepers have discovered a way round this: they wrap elastic bands around the animals' necks to stop them retracting their heads. 

"Tortoises aren't exactly fleet of foot and can't run away," says Carol McKenna. 

"It's monstrous that people hurl coins at the tortoises, but strapping their heads down with elastic bands so they can't hide is even more disgusting. 

"Because tortoises can't scream, people assume they don't suffer. But they do. I can't bear to think what it must be like to live in a tiny cell and have people hurl coins at you all day long." 

Even worse is in store for the animals of Xiongsen Bear and Tiger Mountain Village near Guilin in south-east China. 

Here, live cows are fed to tigers to amuse cheering crowds. During a recent visit, I watched in horror as a young cow was stalked and caught. Its screams and cries filled the air as it struggled to escape. 

A wild tiger would dispatch its prey within moments, but these beasts' natural killing skills have been blunted by years of living in tiny cages. 

The tiger tried to kill — tearing and biting at the cow's body in a pathetic looking frenzy — but it simply didn't know how. 

Eventually, the keepers broke up the contest and slaughtered the cow themselves, much to the disappointment of the crowd. 

Although the live killing exhibition was undoubtedly depressing, an equally disturbing sight lay around the corner: the "animal parade". 

Judging by the rest of the operation, the unseen training methods are unlikely to be humane, but what visitors view is bad enough. 

Tigers, bears and monkeys perform in a degrading "entertainment". Bears wear dresses, balance on balls and not only ride bicycles but mount horses too. 

The showpiece is a bear riding a bike on a high wire above a parade of tigers, monkeys and trumpet-playing bears. 

Astonishingly, the zoo also sells tiger meat and wine produced from big cats kept in battery-style cages. 

Tiger meat is eaten widely in China and the wine, made from the crushed bones of the animals, is a popular drink. 

Although it is illegal, the zoo is quite open about its activities. In fact, it boasts of having 140 dead tigers in freezers ready for the plate. 

In the restaurant, visitors can dine on strips of stir-fried tiger with ginger and Chinese vegetables. Also on the menu are tiger soup and a spicy red curry made with tenderised strips of big cat. 

And if all that isn't enough, you can dine on lion steaks, bear's paw, crocodile and several different species of snake. 

"Discerning" visitors can wash it all down with a glass or two of vintage wine made from the bones of Siberian tigers. 

The wine is made from the 1,300 or so tigers reared on the premises. The restaurant is a favourite with Chinese Communist Party officials who often pop down from Beijing for the weekend. 

China's zoos claim to be centres for education and conservation. Without them, they say, many species would become extinct. 

This is clearly a fig leaf and some would call it a simple lie. Many are no better than "freak shows" from the middle ages and some are no different to the bloody tournaments of ancient Rome. 

"It's farcical to claim that these zoos are educational," says Emma Milne. 

"How can you learn anything about wild animals by watching them pace up and down inside a cage? You could learn far more from a David Attenborough documentary." 

However pitiful the conditions might be in China's zoos, there are a few glimmers of hope. 

It is now becoming fashionable to own pets in China. The hope is that a love for pets will translate into a desire to help animals in general. This does appear to be happening, albeit slowly. 

One recent MORI opinion poll discovered that 90 per cent of Chinese people thought they had "a moral duty to minimise animal suffering". Around 75 per cent felt that the law should be changed to minimise animal suffering as much as possible. 

In 2004, Beijing proposed animal welfare legislation which stipulated that "no one should harass, mistreat or hurt animals". It would also have banned animal fights and live feeding shows. 

The laws would have been a huge step forward. But the proposals were scrapped following stiff opposition from vested interests and those who felt China had more pressing concerns. 

And this is the central problem for animal welfare in China: its ruling elite is brutally repressive and cares little for animals. 

Centuries of rule by tyrannical emperors and bloody dictators have all but eradicated the Buddhist and Confucian respect for life and nature. 

As a result, welfare groups are urging people not to go to Chinese zoos if they should visit the Olympics, as virtually every single one inflicts terrible suffering on its animals 

"They should tell the Chinese Embassy why they are refusing to visit these zoos,' says Carol McKenna of OneVoice. 

"If a nation is great enough to host the Olympic Games then it is great enough to be able to protect its animals." :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 !!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 9 2008, 05:16 PM~9651333
> * :0  :0  :0 !!!!!
> *


.... :0 :0 ....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

i know damn well u didnt read all that shit :twak:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 05:25 PM~9651443
> *i know damn well u didnt read all that shit :twak:
> *


hell naw!!.... :roflmao:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

u dam right i just look at tha pictures!.... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 9 2008, 06:42 PM~9651600
> *u dam right  i just look at tha pictures!.... :biggrin:
> *



so simple minded :nosad:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

WhO FARTED? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 07:19 PM~9651953
> *WhO FARTED? :uh:
> *


i am sorry i have mexican for supper lol


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 9 2008, 06:19 PM~9651953
> *WhO FARTED? :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

What's Up Everybody! ! ! Just wanted to spread some Exciting News... My wife Amy is pregnant! ! ! ! We're both very excited and thrilled! ! ! 

I know many who know me will say I'm starting all over again, but I see it as moving forward than starting over. After everything me and my kids have gone through, I never expected my life to become so complete, getting married, buying a house, two wonderful grandsons and now a child... I am so Excited ! ! ! !


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jan 10 2008, 07:54 AM~9656744
> *What's Up Everybody! ! ! Just wanted to spread some Exciting News... My wife Amy is pregnant! ! ! ! We're both very excited and thrilled! ! !
> 
> I know many who know me will say I'm starting all over again, but I see it as moving forward than starting over. After everything me and my kids have gone through, I never expected my life to become so complete, getting married, buying a house, two wonderful grandsons and now a child... I am so Excited ! ! ! !
> *


 :thumbsup: congrats man!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

x2!!!!......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jan 10 2008, 07:54 AM~9656744
> *What's Up Everybody! ! ! Just wanted to spread some Exciting News... My wife Amy is pregnant! ! ! ! We're both very excited and thrilled! ! !
> 
> I know many who know me will say I'm starting all over again, but I see it as moving forward than starting over. After everything me and my kids have gone through, I never expected my life to become so complete, getting married, buying a house, two wonderful grandsons and now a child... I am so Excited ! ! ! !
> *


YOU WANT ME TO FIND THE BASTARD THAT GOT HER PREGNANT :angry: !!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: JUAN IM HAPPY YOUR HAPPY .........................*** :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 10 2008, 04:32 PM~9660801
> *:thumbsup: congrats man!
> *


SIT YOUR AZ DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 11 2008, 07:35 AM~9666150
> *YOU WANT ME TO FIND THE BASTARD THAT GOT HER PREGNANT  :angry:  !!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: JUAN IM HAPPY YOUR HAPPY .........................***  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *



I'm Happy that your happy that I'm happy.... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jan 11 2008, 08:12 AM~9666506
> *I'm Happy that your happy that I'm happy.... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS ONE OF US IS GETTING SOME THATS ALL THAT MATTERS.............. :biggrin: POOR THING YOU.. :no: :no:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

how did all the retards get a log in? :twak:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 12:09 PM~9667659
> *how did all the retards get a log in? :twak:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

terry anybody going cruising this weekend?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 11 2008, 06:37 AM~9666157
> *SIT YOUR AZ DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:  :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

*******.....*******....love to eat beans :scrutinize:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

its dead in here!...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

all ya'll r idiots :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sup up family just rolled through to show off the new card pm me and tell me what you think


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 11 2008, 01:02 PM~9668600
> *terry anybody going cruising this weekend?
> *


NOT SURE ITS ONLY SUNDAY......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 12 2008, 06:06 PM~9677562
> *all ya'll r idiots  :biggrin:
> *


NO !!!!!!!!!!! IM THE IDIOT................... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 13 2008, 07:49 PM~9684812
> *NO !!!!!!!!!!! IM THE IDIOT................... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

WHAT SUP MAYIN?.... :wave:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 13 2008, 10:43 PM~9686693
> *WHAT SUP MAYIN?.... :wave:
> *


WHAT UP


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

SHIT NOT MUCH JUST SITTING MY LAZY AZZ AT HOME


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup family..im finnaly catching up with work..so ill be ready for yall boys soon..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 13 2008, 11:00 PM~9687548
> *sup family..im finnaly catching up with work..so ill be ready for yall boys soon..
> *


 :thumbsup: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!!...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

down
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone needs body work paint or gold plating hit me up 210 440 5463 or pm me


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2008, 07:13 PM~9695120
> *anyone needs body work paint or gold plating hit me up 210 440 5463 or pm me
> *


FO-SHIZZLE..................................... HOWS THE VAN HOMIE ANY NEW CHANGES...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup my peeps.. im finnaly caught up good enough for yall boys.. kiki was telling me some of you all needed stripes.. pick a date and come down here..

kiki send me some money when you can..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sup family just rolling throught ta say hi :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 15 2008, 01:44 PM~9701708
> *sup family just rolling throught ta say hi  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats da deal? :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 15 2008, 02:50 PM~9701758
> *whats da deal? :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


nm hustling what up with you all :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 15 2008, 01:56 PM~9701798
> *nm hustling what up with you all :biggrin:
> *


same ol' shizzle.....cant wait til show season!!... :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 15 2008, 12:26 PM~9701152
> *sup my peeps.. im finnaly caught up good enough for yall boys.. kiki was telling me some of you all needed stripes.. pick a date and come down here..
> 
> kiki send me some money when you can..
> *


FO-SHO................ MY NICCA................ :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 15 2008, 06:28 PM~9703477
> *FO-SHO................ MY NICCA................ :biggrin:
> *


whats up


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 15 2008, 05:37 PM~9703556
> *whats up
> *


time for another trip to sics............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
fabian,david,lisa,and i needed a lil some some.............sounds like a road trip to me HOMIE......................... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

just let me know ahead of time


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

look at this cool smilie i found!..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 16 2008, 04:29 PM~9711629
> *look at this cool smilie i found!..
> 
> 
> ...



nice
my 22's are in
wanna roll on sat? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 16 2008, 04:29 PM~9711629
> *look at this cool smilie i found!..
> 
> 
> ...



damn 2 x post


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 16 2008, 03:29 PM~9711629
> *look at this cool smilie i found!..
> 
> 
> ...


THATS BAD ASS................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 16 2008, 04:29 PM~9712121
> *nice
> my 22's are in
> wanna roll on sat? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT SKIPPY................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> [/quote
> SEND US SOME CARDS HOMIE............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> > [/quote
> > SEND US SOME CARDS HOMIE............
> 
> 
> after i get the printed up i will send you a couple 100 lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 16 2008, 05:29 PM~9712121
> *nice
> my 22's are in
> wanna roll on sat? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you kno what they say...pics or it didnt happen :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 17 2008, 08:24 PM~9722697
> *you kno what they say...pics or it didnt happen :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 17 2008, 09:24 PM~9722697
> *you kno what they say...pics or it didnt happen :0  :biggrin:  :0
> *


oh it happened....... 1" at a time


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 16 2008, 04:29 PM~9712121
> *nice
> my 22's are in
> wanna roll on sat? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well imma go to terrys this weekend to work on some shizzle in the garage and imma roll out with him....(if i can go....not 100% sure yet)....but if i go i'll see ya there...if not i'll see ya around! :biggrin: ......thanx anywayz!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

might not make it sat. night


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 18 2008, 04:08 PM~9728655
> *might not make it sat. night
> *


 :0  ...WHY?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 18 2008, 06:07 PM~9729101
> *:0   ...WHY?
> *



work......dunno what time ill be out


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what sup everybody what ya been up 2?.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 19 2008, 01:27 AM~9731912
> *what sup everybody what ya been up 2?.....
> *



work :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 19 2008, 09:22 AM~9732807
> *work :uh:
> *



x2


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

did ya work 2day?....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 19 2008, 10:42 AM~9733063
> *did ya work 2day?....
> *


foo can't you read were @ work right now....... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 19 2008, 10:29 AM~9733256
> *foo can't you read were @ work right now....... :biggrin:
> *


damn.....that sux :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 19 2008, 11:41 AM~9733302
> *damn.....that sux :uh:
> *


na paid for those thangs


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 19 2008, 10:48 AM~9733328
> *na paid for those thangs
> *


 :cheesy: hows it look!?...the car


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 19 2008, 01:08 PM~9733780
> *:cheesy: hows it look!?...the car
> *



looks ight


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where is everybody :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Jan 19 2008, 04:25 PM~9734770
> *where is everybody :dunno:
> *


sleeping lmfao sup up :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 19 2008, 04:30 PM~9734790
> *sleeping lmfao sup up</span>  :biggrin:
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'> :scrutinize: wake up before you quote :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HI............


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whuts up yall!!!...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up with my WICKED family


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2008, 03:58 PM~9747997
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i know that bike :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ot ekib taht wonk i


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2008, 04:20 PM~9748136
> *ot ekib taht wonk i
> *



stop typing in front of a mirror :twak:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ayy did u win anything?.....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2008, 03:20 PM~9748136
> *syob ekil i
> *


what a ***!!.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!!...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 22 2008, 01:48 PM~9755919
> *what a ***!!....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok...if it helps you overcome your fear of the rest findin out that you are


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jan 21 2008, 03:58 PM~9747997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pretty :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 22 2008, 12:42 AM~9753601
> *ayy did u win anything?.....
> *


MIRACLES TOOK 1ST PLACE AT THE TRAMP SHOW AND AT THE HOTROD CHOW............
2 FO ONE HOLMESSSS..........................WE BUSY BEAVERS............ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 19 2008, 10:41 AM~9733302
> *damn.....that sux :uh:
> *


YOU SUCK BITCH !!!!!!!!!!.................................. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 21 2008, 03:20 PM~9748136
> *ot ekib taht wonk i
> *


DAM YOU SPEAK EWOK................................ :0 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 05:12 PM~9757900
> *pretty  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR PRETTY................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 22 2008, 05:10 PM~9757876
> *ok...I CANT HELP IT!!
> *


its iight squid!!....im jus playin with ya!!...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RAY_512, unique27

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 22 2008, 07:27 PM~9758435
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RAY_512, unique27
> 
> ...



what up....kinda chilli outside... :around:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 22 2008, 06:48 PM~9758159
> *YOUR PRETTY................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 22 2008, 06:31 PM~9758464
> *what up....kinda chilli outside... :around:
> *


YUP!...we're suppose to have ice and sleet on thursday!....and then wach it be 80 degrees by the weekend!!.....THATS TEXAS WEATHER FO' YA!!... :roflmao:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 22 2008, 07:36 PM~9758506
> *YUP!...we're suppose to have ice and sleet on thursday!....and then wach it be 80 degrees by the weekend!!.....THATS TEXAS WEATHER FO' YA!!... :roflmao:
> *



yep


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 22 2008, 07:36 PM~9758506
> *YUP!...we're suppose to have ice and sleet on thursday!....and then wach it be 80 degrees by the weekend!!.....THATS TEXAS WEATHER FO' YA!!... :roflmao:
> *


you luck fucks at least you have warm weather we are going to be cold for 2 more months lmfao


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 06:54 PM~9758628
> *you luck fucks at least you have warm weather we are going to be cold for 2 more months lmfao
> *


 :rofl: that sux :rofl:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz tha dam deal everybody?.....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

PAGE 2


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 23 2008, 01:24 PM~9764655
> *:rofl: that sux :rofl:
> *


YOU SUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 !!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 23 2008, 02:24 PM~9764655
> *:rofl: that sux :rofl:
> *


i know don't remind me  


WUZ UP FAMILY hey go check out my tax time sale i hooking up the homies again


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ight :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

to the bottom.............................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 24 2008, 05:17 PM~9775104
> *YOU SUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


why :dunno:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Jan 26 2008, 06:23 PM~9791480
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 to you!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sup family how we doing


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 26 2008, 08:26 PM~9792319
> *sup family how we doing
> *


good good!...you?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 26 2008, 08:02 PM~9792135
> *:0  :0  to you!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 27 2008, 01:43 PM~9795923
> *good good!...you?
> *


doing real good just stacking money so i can get a couple thangs done this spring


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just like texas weather....80 degress outside saturday
friday 29 degress :uh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 28 2008, 12:00 AM~9800636
> *doing real good just stacking money so i can get a couple thangs done this spring
> *


thats good bro  ...whut have you done recently?..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

UPCOMING SHOWS!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone there??....TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 29 2008, 11:54 AM~9812860
> *anyone there??....TTT
> *


fuck OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................. :roflmao: :roflmao: YO MOMMA .....SORRY I FORGOT MY MEDS................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey homie how many of you guys want some of these bsuienss cards to give out at shows?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 29 2008, 05:12 PM~9815426
> *fuck OFF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................. :roflmao:  :roflmao: YO MOMMA .....SORRY I FORGOT MY MEDS................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: NOT AGAIN! hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jan 29 2008, 06:38 PM~9816375
> *hno: NOT AGAIN!  hno:
> *


SORRY............ FOOL.......... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 29 2008, 05:17 PM~9815496
> *hey homie how many of you guys want some of these bsuienss cards to give out at shows?
> *


ME FOOL..........................SEND SOME....... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 30 2008, 06:55 PM~9825227
> *ME FOOL..........................SEND SOME....... :biggrin:
> *


pm me your address :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 30 2008, 05:56 PM~9825234
> *pm me your address  :biggrin:
> *


I DI FOOL.................. :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 30 2008, 05:56 PM~9825234
> *pm me your address  :biggrin:
> *


I DID FOOL.................. :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jan 30 2008, 07:11 PM~9825393
> *I DID FOOL.................. :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got it fool :biggrin: be out friday


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512+Jan 29 2008, 07:38 PM~9816375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey you 2 i am sending out the business cards tomorrow so look out for them :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 1 2008, 01:29 AM~9839238
> *hey you 2 i am sending out the business cards tomorrow so look out for them :biggrin:
> *


SWEET ................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

uh.......who farted...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wow: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 1 2008, 01:29 AM~9839238
> *hey you 2 i am sending out the business cards tomorrow so look out for them :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 2 2008, 10:39 AM~9848374
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

any body ridin' 2 nite?????


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 2 2008, 03:16 PM~9850069
> *any body ridin' 2 nite?????
> *


UMMM I KNOW ITS A LIL LATE.....BUT I DONT THINK SOO :rofl:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 3 2008, 11:06 AM~9854374
> *UMMM I KNOW ITS A LIL LATE.....BUT I DONT THINK SOO :rofl:
> *



it looked like the texas relays...SLABS everywhere...cruising late...but lowriders were a no show....BUT WE ROLLED :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ATLEAST THEY WEREN'T 4X4 ON 28'S :uh: :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Feb 4 2008, 01:27 PM~9862041
> *ATLEAST THEY WEREN'T 4X4 ON 28'S :uh:  :uh:
> *


I like big wheels when they fit where the wheels go...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

and not like this


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 4 2008, 11:58 AM~9861854
> *it looked like the texas relays...SLABS everywhere...cruising late...but lowriders were a no show....BUT WE ROLLED :biggrin:
> *


has there really been alotta slabs out there lately?!.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: .....double post


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 4 2008, 07:34 PM~9864691
> *has there really been alotta slabs out there lately?!.
> *


yep.....it was cool cruising out to....whould have been better cruising with lowriders but no lowriders cruise any more :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 4 2008, 06:43 PM~9864762
> *yep.....it was cool cruising out to....whould have been better cruising with lowriders but no lowriders cruise any more :uh:
> *


i know...it sux...its almost like low-lows are fade'n!... :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 4 2008, 07:46 PM~9864791
> *i know...it sux...its almost like low-lows are fade'n!...  :angry:
> *


tx show hard at show's but not on the street.but there are no real riders out there in austin


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 4 2008, 06:49 PM~9864821
> *tx show hard at show's but not on the street.but there are no real riders out there in austin
> *


yea...but hell if anything i would ride elbows on a car with hydraulics! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

what up peoples....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

chit not much mayin!!!
what bout u?.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Feb 5 2008, 07:30 PM~9872338
> *chit not much mayin!!!
> what bout u?.....
> *



same ol shit in layitlow hell ya know....it dead than a mugg in here just like sat. nights


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

hell ya 
did u go cruzzing last weekend?......


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Feb 5 2008, 07:34 PM~9872369
> *hell ya
> did u go cruzzing last weekend?......
> *



yea w/ a bunch of slabs....looked like a little tx relays....it was cool thou


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

o datz kool


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT for cen Tex!!!! :wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 5 2008, 02:33 PM~9870737
> *what up peoples....
> *


nun much MCLOVIN!!.... :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

NEW PAGE!!!!!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Feb 8 2008, 01:42 PM~9896381
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :loco:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???

Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get. I do want to make it known that if I do happen to win I am going to give the valve to my father. My father has supported me in lowriding for the past 12 years and has always given me the encouragement to follow my dreams and make things happen. 

Now my father is getting ready to juice his truck and I would like to thank him for being there for me. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908









Thank you all and God Bless.... 
Jay


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 09:53 PM~9899320
> *I know this may be a little off topic in here..... I was wondering if there was anyone in here that hasn't voted yet in the Adex Giveaway contest if they could help me out and vote???
> 
> Currently I'm in second place again.... I would be greatful for any help I can get.  I do want to make it known that if I do happen to win I am going to give the valve to my father. My father has supported me in lowriding for the past 12 years and has always given me the encouragement to follow my dreams and make things happen.
> ...


i already voted for you JAY :biggrin: nice layout


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 8 2008, 10:58 PM~9899354
> *i already voted for you JAY :biggrin:  nice layout
> *


thanks bro...  I need all the help I can get now..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 8 2008, 09:59 PM~9899366
> *thanks bro...    I need all the help I can get now..
> *


TEAM WICKED got your back bro i hope you win :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 8 2008, 11:20 PM~9899567
> *TEAM WICKED got your back bro i hope you win  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you very much...!!!1 God Bless you all....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

goin up!..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 10 2008, 12:15 PM~9908916
> *goin up!..
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 9 2008, 08:41 AM~9901484
> *Thank you very much...!!!1 God Bless you all....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2008, 11:14 AM~9915677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



a step back in time


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 11 2008, 12:11 PM~9916046
> *a step back in time
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

throwback pics!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 11 2008, 10:14 AM~9915677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dang i was PHAT...................... :uh: :uh: ...............DAM THOSE ARE OLD PICS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MAYNE F THEODOREY............................HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ayy when da next meeting?......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 12 2008, 03:47 PM~9925822
> *MAYNE F THEODOREY............................HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


why does everyone have to F#ck wit me!?.. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 12 2008, 06:33 PM~9926717
> *why does everyone have to F#ck wit me!?.. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


nobody likes you j/k :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 



:biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

goin up!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

lowrider bike i did



























[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

up


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Feb 12 2008, 03:53 PM~9925859
> *ayy when da next meeting?......
> *


THE 17TH AT THE WENDYS ON RIVERSIDE AT 1:00pm...............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up you crazy fookers :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 14 2008, 01:59 PM~9942745
> *wuz up you crazy fookers  :biggrin:
> *


whutz goin on?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 12 2008, 05:33 PM~9926717
> *why does everyone have to F#ck wit me!?.. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE YOU ARE THE MAN..............................YOU ARE THE REAL MCLOVIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 15 2008, 09:20 AM~9948802
> *CAUSE YOU ARE THE MAN..............................YOU ARE THE REAL MCLOVIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


is the meetin still on??


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

FAM... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 15 2008, 01:41 PM~9950595
> *is the meetin still on??
> *


IN YOUR AZ PUTO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 15 2008, 04:05 PM~9951609
> *FAM... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DANG I LOOK GOOD........................     WAY BETTER THAN THEODORE


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 15 2008, 08:20 PM~9953579
> *DANG I LOOK GOOD........................        WAY BETTER THAN THEODORE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: good one :biggrin: :no:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

what up guys damn it's early  :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Feb 16 2008, 08:48 AM~9956817
> *what up guys damn it's early  :biggrin:
> *


whuts da deal??... :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 16 2008, 12:40 PM~9957483
> *whuts da deal??... :biggrin:
> *


 nothing much just working


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Feb 16 2008, 11:54 AM~9957539
> *nothing much just working
> *


yall goin to the meeting tommorow??... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 15 2008, 08:36 PM~9953723
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: good one :biggrin:  :no:
> *


IM MY AZ PUTO..........................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I HEARD THAT DUDE WITH THE BLUE HAT AND CHAIN WITH HIS HANDS IN HIS POCKET WAS GAY




> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 15 2008, 04:05 PM~9951609
> *FAM... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 16 2008, 01:03 PM~9957919
> *I HEARD THAT DUDE WITH THE BLUE HAT AND CHAIN WITH HIS HANDS IN HIS POCKET WAS GAY
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: 
TTT!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!

KNIGHTSGIRL19.........HAVE A GOOD ONE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

We will be having a car show on August 17th (Sunday) at the Travis County Expo Center in Austin Texas, we'll post a flyer as soon as we're done with it  :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 16 2008, 06:27 PM~9959019
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!
> 
> KNIGHTSGIRL19.........HAVE A GOOD ONE
> *


X2


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 16 2008, 01:03 PM~9957919
> *I HEARD THAT DUDE WITH THE BLUE HAT AND CHAIN WITH HIS HANDS IN HIS POCKET WAS GAY
> *


DAM DROPEM WE BROKE UP MONTHS AGO............QUIT STALKING ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 17 2008, 10:48 AM~9962937
> *DAM DROPEM WE BROKE UP MONTHS AGO............QUIT STALKING ME  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no.............neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Up for a muthafuggin Monday


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 18 2008, 06:51 AM~9969317
> *Up for a muthafuggin Monday
> *


i know maaann :uh:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ya i know 
i hate mondayz :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Feb 17 2008, 06:14 PM~9965467
> *no.............neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :biggrin:
> *


FINE .............HAS THE RIDE COMIN ALONG


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 18 2008, 04:57 PM~9972578
> *FINE .............HAS THE RIDE COMIN ALONG
> *



That wont be out till 2009. I have to accomplish a goal first.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## pimp (Feb 19, 2008)

GAY.............................................WTF


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimp_@Feb 19 2008, 09:47 AM~9978016
> *GAY.............................................WTF
> *


 :dunno: :loco:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

new page :tongue:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

WHO'S GOIN? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 19 2008, 12:54 PM~9979109
> *WHO'S GOIN? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK YOU WOULD GET A RESPONSE IF THEY WOULD POST A DATE


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

wat it dew..........


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 19 2008, 02:59 PM~9979841
> *wat it dew..........
> *


u going to that show Sat puto


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 19 2008, 12:54 PM~9979109
> *WHO'S GOIN? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FEB 23rd this sat.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 19 2008, 07:00 PM~9981617
> *FEB 23rd this sat.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT....this topic is dyin!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Feb 19 2008, 06:08 PM~9981203
> *u going to that show Sat puto
> *


ME AND YOU KNOW WHO..................... :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 21 2008, 12:53 PM~9996216
> *TTT....this topic is dyin!
> *


NO......... JUST BUSY WORKIN ON NEW CHIT....................


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 15 2008, 04:05 PM~9951609
> *FAM... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MAYNE F' THEODORE AND BABY YOHNNY.........& YACOB.......... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 22 2008, 08:04 AM~10003183
> *MAYNE F' THEODORE AND BABY YACOB.......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you weddie :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 21 2008, 07:05 PM~9999152
> *NO......... JUST BUSY WORKIN ON NEW CHIT....................
> *


gotcha! :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what it do WICKED family how is everyone doing


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 23 2008, 10:19 AM~10011385
> *what it do WICKED family how is everyone doing
> *


CHILLIN TRYING TO KEEP IT FRESH.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 24 2008, 08:41 AM~10016761
> *CHILLIN TRYING TO KEEP IT FRESH..........................  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


clean out your pm box


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whens the next upcomin show???....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 24 2008, 06:07 PM~10019279
> *whens the next upcomin show???....
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 24 2008, 02:08 PM~10018309
> *clean out your pm box
> *


SORRY JUST DID HOMIE HIT ME UP .............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 24 2008, 05:07 PM~10019279
> *whens the next upcomin show???....
> *


IN UR AZ PUTO............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey KIKI what you doing you crazy fooker how is everything in TEXAS


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10021148
> *IN UR AZ PUTO............... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ...NAW BUT FORREALZ!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Feb 24 2008, 09:56 PM~10021104
> *
> 
> 
> ...





> *roflmao.gif roflmao.gif ...NAW BUT FORREALZ!*


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 25 2008, 10:34 AM~10024515
> *THANX  :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK''''' OFF'''''''............................... :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 25 2008, 06:50 PM~10028020
> *FUCK''''' OFF'''''''............................... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn it KIKI did you forget your meds again lol


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 25 2008, 05:53 PM~10028051
> *damn it KIKI did you forget your meds again lol
> *


SORRY DOES IT SHOW???????????..................... :angry:  :angry:  
MAYNE F'' RAY512.......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 25 2008, 05:53 PM~10028051
> *damn it KIKI did you forget your meds again lol
> *


 :roflmao: good one! :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 25 2008, 08:25 PM~10029482
> *SORRY DOES IT SHOW???????????..................... :angry:    :angry:
> MAYNE F'' RAY512.......................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  ............ :buttkick:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 26 2008, 08:25 AM~10032966
> *:roflmao: good one! :roflmao:
> *


WHERE YOU BEEN BIATCH............................. CAUSE 'IM THE REAL MCLOVIN'.....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 26 2008, 04:26 PM~10036218
> *WHERE YOU BEEN BIATCH............................. CAUSE 'IM THE REAL MCLOVIN'.....
> *


x2...........


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey Terry, Just wanted to post a copy of an email I received from Ben Chappell, he should be in town around Easter.. Here's his email in case ya'll want to shoot him a line: [email protected]

Dear Juan, 
I hope this address still works. I wanted to get in touch and let you know where I'm at. It's hard to believe how long ago I was sitting at your kitchen table working on my 64 model.


As you can see, I've moved from Virginia, which is a good thing. You might remember that my wife's family is in Kansas, so when a job opened up here, I applied and got a lucky break. For the past few years, I was teaching full-time and had to put my lowrider work aside for awhile. One reason my new job is better is that the contract is 40% research, which means I get a chance to go back to my notes and try to do some writing about the lowrider stuff. Right now I'm am trying to figure out exactly how to pitch it to an academic audience. Whenever I show pictures, people trip out, but it's also a challenge sometimes to communicate that there's a lot more going on than just a fad. I guess people hear what they want to. Students love it, though. Right now I've got a guy in class who has worked on a couple of lowriders with his brother.


Anyway, one cool thing is that I'm going to come back to Austin next month to be part of a discussion on lowriders by a handful of researchers at the National Association of Chicana and Chicano Studies meeting, which is coming to town. That's Easter weekend. I asked the organizer of our panel if there would be room for some local folks to display, either some models inside or cars in the parking lot, but I haven't got an answer yet. I'll keep you posted on that.


I hope your family is all well. Your grandson must be getting to be a handful by now. Say hello Tony for me. Also Terry, Mary Lou, anybody who might remember who I am. I hope our paths cross again one of these days.


take care
Ben


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 27 2008, 05:02 PM~10044412
> *x2...........
> *


IM HERE...IM HERE!... :biggrin: ....We need to set a time so i can go over to the shop and put in some work on whutever! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 28 2008, 01:56 PM~10051378
> *IM HERE...IM HERE!... :biggrin: ....We need to set a time so i can go over to the shop and put in some work on whutever! :biggrin:
> *


WHEN EVER PUTO.....................GARAGE IS ALL OPEN BIATCH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Feb 25 2008, 09:25 PM~10029482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: did you get the cards yet ?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 28 2008, 10:54 AM~10050083
> *Hey Terry, Just wanted to post a copy of an email I received from Ben Chappell, he should be in town around Easter.. Here's his email in case ya'll want to shoot him a line: [email protected]
> 
> Dear Juan,
> ...


WAT UP PAN I MEAN JUAN YOU TELL THAT BOWLEGGED SON OF A ONION THAT WE IS DOING MUY BUENO AND ITS GOOD TO HEAR FROM HIM AND LET US KNOW WE DOWN FOR WAT EVER...........................TU MADRE........... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Feb 28 2008, 10:54 AM~10050083
> *Hey Terry, Just wanted to post a copy of an email I received from Ben Chappell, he should be in town around Easter.. Here's his email in case ya'll want to shoot him a line: [email protected]
> 
> Dear Juan,
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 28 2008, 08:20 PM~10054226
> *:biggrin:  did you get the cards yet ?
> *


i jus got them today :biggrin: ...thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 28 2008, 08:18 PM~10054201
> *WHEN EVER PUTO.....................GARAGE IS ALL OPEN BIATCH!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


iight...did you say that show in san marcos wuz next weekend..right?


----------



## BLAZIN88 (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 29 2008, 02:19 PM~10059559
> *iight...did you say that show in san marcos wuz next weekend..right?
> *


 :biggrin: NOW THATS FUNNY.... SUP RAY512 :biggrin:


----------



## BLAZIN88 (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10021134
> *SORRY JUST DID HOMIE HIT ME UP .............
> *


SUP KIKI ITS ME KAZE83 INDISGUISE AKA BLAZIN88 NOW :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLAZIN88_@Feb 29 2008, 06:24 PM~10060983
> *:biggrin: NOW THATS FUNNY.... SUP RAY512 :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno: ....SUP! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZIN88_@Feb 29 2008, 06:26 PM~10060993
> *SUP KIKI ITS ME KAZE83 INDISGUISE AKA BLAZIN88 NOW  :wave:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Feb 29 2008, 03:06 PM~10059477
> *i jus got them today :biggrin: ...thanx :thumbsup:
> *


cool if you guys need anymore just holla lets make some money :biggrin: every customer you bring me you get PAYED


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLAZIN88_@Feb 29 2008, 06:26 PM~10060993
> *SUP KIKI ITS ME KAZE83 INDISGUISE AKA BLAZIN88 NOW  :wave:  :buttkick:
> *


WAT IT DEW MAYNE GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK..........................
:cheesy: AINT NO PARTY LIKE A 8BALL PARTY :biggrin: ......................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 29 2008, 08:21 PM~10061290
> *WAT IT DEW MAYNE GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK..........................
> :cheesy:  AINT NO PARTY LIKE A 8BALL PARTY  :biggrin: ......................
> *


hey KIKI did you get them cards?????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 29 2008, 07:24 PM~10061315
> *hey KIKI did you get them cards?????
> *


YOU DAM SKIPPY............... TAX SEASON FOOL... I'LL HIT YOU UP PLUS SENDING ****** YOUR WAY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 29 2008, 08:26 PM~10061331
> *YOU DAM SKIPPY............... TAX SEASON FOOL... I'LL HIT YOU UP PLUS SENDING ****** YOUR WAY
> *


just let me know so you can get payed for everyone you send my way :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 29 2008, 07:32 PM~10061366
> *just let me know so you can get payed for everyone you send my way :biggrin:
> *


FO-SHIZZLE...................(I ALWAYS WANTED TO SAY THAT)........... :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

GOT BORED :biggrin: .....whut yall think?.. not bad for a 45 min. job done by hand!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 1 2008, 10:41 AM~10064599
> *GOT BORED :biggrin: .....whut yall think?.. not bad for a 45 min. job done by hand!
> 
> 
> ...


damm u r almost as good as me!!! 
:biggrin: na j/p cuzz good work foo!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

waz everybody been up 2?......


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

T
T
T


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 1 2008, 10:41 AM~10064599
> *GOT BORED :biggrin: .....whut yall think?.. not bad for a 45 min. job done by hand!
> 
> 
> ...


DANG FOOL THATS FARGIN NICE YOU ICEHOLE............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 1 2008, 11:41 AM~10064599
> *GOT BORED :biggrin: .....whut yall think?.. not bad for a 45 min. job done by hand!
> 
> 
> ...


nice ray :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Mar 1 2008, 10:21 PM~10068305
> *
> 
> damm u r almost as good as me!!!
> ...


thanx...and we jus be chllen....waitin for the show's to hit!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 2 2008, 10:01 AM~10069955
> *DANG FOOL THATS FARGIN NICE YOU ICEHOLE............. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:....thanx...damn kiki u gotta inform me on all these new words you come up with!! :biggrin: ... hows your trip goin?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 2 2008, 10:30 AM~10070074
> *nice ray :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Miracles Car Club:
Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap. 
Show your support.......


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Just picked this up for my future baby! ! !


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 07:47 PM~10072759
> *
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 07:47 PM~10072759
> *ANNA
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 2 2008, 04:39 PM~10071530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:....thanx...damn kiki u gotta inform me on all these new words you come up with!! :biggrin: ... hows your trip goin?
> *


YOU DONT REMEMBER THAT MOVIE JOHNNY DANGEROUSLY................ :biggrin: 
.............YOU ICEHOLE...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 2 2008, 04:39 PM~10071530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:....thanx...damn kiki u gotta inform me on all these new words you come up with!! :biggrin: ... hows your trip goin?
> *


YOU DONT REMEMBER THAT MOVIE JOHNNY DANGEROUSLY................ :biggrin: 
.............YOU ICEHOLE...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 07:47 PM~10072759
> *ANNA .................... ROB
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Mar 3 2008, 02:44 PM~10078490
> *Just picked this up for my future baby! !  !
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ ..........................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 07:47 PM~10072759
> *[color=purple
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......[/color]
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 07:47 PM~10072759
> * ANNA..................ROB
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 08:47 PM~10072759
> *Miracles Car Club:
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> *


yea tell him do not forget to get that paypal address so i can send in my donation


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 2 2008, 08:47 PM~10072759
> *Miracles Car Club:
> Will be having a car wash to raise money for medical expenses for one of our members Robert on Sunday March 9th 9am it will be at Advance Auto Parts on Slaughter Ln in South Austin. Robert Guerrero was diagnosed with an illness and we will be washing cars and selling sausages wraps for info call 512-903-2554 ( Rob) come out have a wash or a wrap.
> Show your support.......
> *



Just wanted to state that the car wash is still on but is not a MIRACLES Car Club benefit but will be held by family and friends....sorry to the members for the lack of notice....
Rob


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 3 2008, 08:44 PM~10081339
> *YOU DONT REMEMBER THAT MOVIE JOHNNY DANGEROUSLY................ :biggrin:
> .............YOU ICEHOLE...........
> *


never seen it :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Mar 4 2008, 12:25 PM~10085819
> *Just wanted to state that the car wash is still on but is not a MIRACLES Car Club benefit but will be held by family and friends....sorry to the members for the lack of notice....
> Rob
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 4 2008, 01:19 PM~10086577
> *never seen it :dunno:
> *


ITS BECAUSE YOUR A FARRRRGIN ICEHOLE!!!!!!......... YOU NANCY............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 4 2008, 10:24 PM~10091343
> *ITS BECAUSE YOUR A FARRRRGIN ICEHOLE!!!!!!......... YOU NANCY............
> *


  .....Enough!!..i gotta see the movie!...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 5 2008, 11:50 AM~10094880
> * .....Enough!!..i gotta see the movie!...
> *


 :angry: it aint over yet......... :angry: :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TO THE END............................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 5 2008, 06:10 PM~10097972
> *:angry: it aint over yet......... :angry:  :angry:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 6 2008, 02:37 PM~10106048
> *hno:  hno:
> *


dont make me smack you :twak:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 7 2008, 11:29 AM~10113104
> *dont make me smack you :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz good ya damm meskinz what cha been up 2?......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 7 2008, 01:33 PM~10114079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dead than a MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family how is everything going KIKI


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 8 2008, 09:04 PM~10123895
> *wuz up family how is everything going KIKI
> *


SAME OLD CHIT :biggrin: GETTING READY..................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

T
T
T!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 10 2008, 12:06 PM~10134014
> *T
> T
> T!!
> *


YOU DAM SKIPPY........................... :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 10 2008, 07:36 PM~10137541
> *YOU DAM SKIPPY........................... :angry:
> *


say man when you gonna bring that frame by!?.. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn this topic is a snooozzzzze fest lol :0 :biggrin: wuz up family


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 11 2008, 09:28 AM~10141868
> *damn this topic is a snooozzzzze fest lol  :0  :biggrin: wuz up family
> *


 :roflmao: i know huh....everyone iz too busy for 'lay it low' now!,,,


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 12 2008, 02:04 PM~10152067
> *:roflmao: i know huh....everyone iz too busy for 'lay it low' now!,,,
> *


i know well hope here in the nextt couple week i will not be on here as much :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 12 2008, 01:06 PM~10152081
> *i know well hope here in the nextt couple week i will not be on here as much  :biggrin:
> *


why??  ..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 11 2008, 02:13 PM~10143737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 12 2008, 02:14 PM~10152627
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TTT!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

sup my bitches..
i miss yall ******


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

double post


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 12:22 PM~10159914
> *sup my bitches..
> i miss yall ******
> *


WATS UP YOU FAKAZSHIZNATE :biggrin: OH WE CUMIN VERY SOON TO GET REAL SIC MY *****......... YOU DOING GOOD HOMIE..... WHERE DISTURB WHITE AZ AT...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 13 2008, 02:27 PM~10160923
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 13 2008, 06:24 PM~10162456
> *WATS UP YOU FAKAZSHIZNATE  :biggrin: OH WE CUMIN VERY SOON TO GET REAL SIC MY *****......... YOU DOING GOOD HOMIE..... WHERE DISTURB WHITE AZ AT...... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


he outside smokin a cig..

i been chillin.. catching up on sum work finnaly. had a couple of set backs.. but im back on it.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2008, 06:41 PM~10162557
> *he outside smokin a cig..
> 
> i been chillin.. catching up on sum work finnaly. had a couple of set backs.. but im back on it.
> *


ALREADY MAYNE............. HAVE YOU HAD ANY THOUGHTS ON WHAT YOUR GONNA DO WITH MY SHIZZLE :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT MUTHAFUCKER.......... OH YEAH MY HOMIES TRUCK QUOTE PM...........***** SO WE CAN ROLL OUT THAT WAY............


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 14 2008, 04:09 AM~10165409
> *ALREADY MAYNE............. HAVE YOU HAD ANY THOUGHTS ON WHAT YOUR GONNA DO WITH MY SHIZZLE  :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT MUTHAFUCKER.......... OH YEAH MY HOMIES TRUCK QUOTE PM...........***** SO WE CAN ROLL OUT THAT WAY............
> *


yea.. give me a min.. got some other cars in shop..
and yours is getting the pull tretment


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 14 2008, 04:09 AM~10165409
> *ALREADY MAYNE............. HAVE YOU HAD ANY THOUGHTS ON WHAT YOUR GONNA DO WITH MY SHIZZLE  :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT MUTHAFUCKER.......... OH YEAH MY HOMIES TRUCK QUOTE PM...........***** SO WE CAN ROLL OUT THAT WAY............
> *



:twak: get in line hoe


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

actually... i had his before yours..
and i sponosred them before i did exclusive..
so 
ha 
ha.....

***...







go ride a bag...
airr bag boy!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 08:38 PM~10171644
> *actually... i had his before yours..
> and i sponosred them before i did exclusive..
> so
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DROPEM GOT DROPPED............. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ALREADY MY ***** ...................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 08:22 AM~10166360
> *yea.. give me a min.. got some other cars in shop..
> and yours is getting the pull tretment
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 14 2008, 08:38 PM~10171644
> *actually... i had his before yours..
> and i sponosred them before i did exclusive..
> so
> ...


SHUT UP BITCH......... MAN YOU CANT KEEP A SECRET


DENVER IS COMING AND I WILL REMEMBER THAT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Mar 16 2008, 07:54 AM~10179325
> *SHUT UP BITCH......... MAN YOU CANT KEEP A SECRET
> DENVER IS COMING AND I WILL REMEMBER THAT
> *


CALM DOWN GUEY YOUR SECRET IS SAFE WITH US..................  
PPSSSSSSS.......PPSSSS HITTING THEM BUTTONS..... I MEAN SWITCHES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 16 2008, 11:22 AM~10179863
> *CALM DOWN GUEY YOUR SECRET IS SAFE WITH US..................
> PPSSSSSSS.......PPSSSS HITTING THEM BUTTONS..... I MEAN SWITCHES
> *


wuz up bro how is everything in TX


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 16 2008, 11:30 AM~10180245
> *wuz up bro how is everything in TX
> *


HORRIBLE............................ITS UNPREDICTABLE WEATHER SEASON CHIT RAIN 1 WEEK HOT AZ SHIT THE NEXT..............


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 16 2008, 08:29 PM~10183093
> *HORRIBLE............................ITS UNPREDICTABLE WEATHER SEASON CHIT RAIN 1 WEEK HOT AZ SHIT THE NEXT..............
> *


like today :0 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!.. :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 17 2008, 09:00 AM~10186860
> *like today :0  :0
> *


IN YOUR AZ PUTO................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Mar 17 2008, 03:02 PM~10189625
> *LEGIONS BIKE CLUB WILL BE HAVING A FUND RAISER CAR WASH ON MARCH 29TH, 2008 AT FIRESTONE IN FRONT OF HIGHLAND MALL IN AUSTIN TEXAS FROM 9 AM TILL 3:30 PM.....THE FUND RAISER WILL GO TO OUR TRIP TO THE DALLAS CAR SHOW FROM THE WEGO TOUR ON APRIL 27TH 2008,,,WE WILL BE EXCEPTING DONATIONS IN RETURN WE WILL WASH YOUR CAR....ALSO WILL HAVE SOME DRINKS,HOT DOGS,CUP CAKES FOR SALE.....ANY QUESTIONS PM ME......THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 17 2008, 05:23 PM~10190338
> *IN YOUR AZ PUTO................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :no: :no: :no: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

YO KIKI!...frame is comin along alright!....i'll pm you pics later!..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 16 2008, 08:29 PM~10183093
> *HORRIBLE............................ITS UNPREDICTABLE WEATHER SEASON CHIT RAIN 1 WEEK HOT AZ SHIT THE NEXT..............
> *


yea you crazy fooker i have some prices for you bro i twisted my cutters arm and leg for these prices :biggrin: hit me up tonight and i can get you a price homie


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 18 2008, 01:09 PM~10198221
> *yea you crazy fooker i have some prices for you bro i twisted my cutters arm and leg for these prices  :biggrin:  hit me up tonight and i can get you a price homie
> *


I'LL HIT U UP WHEN I GET HOME.........................    WHY YOU ALWAYS TELLING ME TO GO FUCK A GOAT MAN ???????????? :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 18 2008, 12:22 PM~10197812
> *YO KIKI!...frame is comin along alright!....i'll pm you pics later!..
> *


SWEET CANT WAIT .......................... YOU FAKAZSHIZNATE.............. :uh: :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 19 2008, 05:02 AM~10203564
> *I'LL HIT U UP WHEN I GET HOME.........................      WHY YOU ALWAYS TELLING ME TO GO FUCK A GOAT MAN ???????????? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


what time you get home ???????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 11 2008, 02:13 PM~10143737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 19 2008, 06:12 AM~10203851
> *what time you get home ???????
> *


depends on how much work i got 6pm or 8pm


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TO THE BOTTOM................ :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what it dew miracles how things going in the south


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 19 2008, 08:20 PM~10210613
> *what it dew miracles how things going in the south
> *


WAT UP YOU BOLEGGED SON OF AN ONION................ :biggrin:
...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 19 2008, 08:13 PM~10210552
> *TO THE BOTTOM................ :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTB


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 19 2008, 08:13 PM~10210552
> *TO THE BOTTOM................ :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 20 2008, 06:01 PM~10217674
> *:biggrin:
> *


MAYNE FUCK RAY512 3456 ........................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 21 2008, 06:18 AM~10220985
> *MAYNE FUCK RAY512 3456 ........................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: .....YOU CAN COUNT!!!... :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

www.thelowridergame.com


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:0 somethin like KIKI'S :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 21 2008, 08:01 PM~10226094
> *:0 somethin like KIKI'S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 ......TU MADRE........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 21 2008, 06:55 PM~10225616
> *www.thelowridergame.com
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2008, 06:04 AM~10228200
> *
> *


I FINISHED THE BACK FINS... :biggrin: ....YOU GOTTA SEE IT...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 21 2008, 09:01 PM~10226094
> *:0 somethin like KIKI'S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i likes that :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 22 2008, 09:53 AM~10228996
> *I FINISHED THE BACK FINS... :biggrin: ....YOU GOTTA SEE IT...
> *


i wish i could see it... ur to busy f'''in off......................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NOW THATS FUNNY.........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 22 2008, 10:53 AM~10228996
> *I FINISHED THE BACK FINS... :biggrin: ....YOU GOTTA SEE IT...
> *


pics homie :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 06:57 PM~10231372
> *pics homie :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU CANT BUST OUT IF EVERY BODY SEES IT ALREADY MAYNE......   
:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :loco: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 22 2008, 09:53 AM~10228996
> *I FINISHED THE BACK FINS... :biggrin: ....YOU GOTTA SEE IT...
> *


I'LL GO BY DURING THE WEEK..........................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2008, 08:11 PM~10231422
> *YOU CANT BUST OUT IF EVERY BODY SEES IT ALREADY MAYNE......
> :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :loco:  :yes:
> *


do like TACO sneek peek lmfao


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 07:13 PM~10231434
> *do like TACO sneek peek lmfao
> *


OR GO TO SHOW AND BUST OUT ................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2008, 08:27 PM~10231503
> *OR GO TO SHOW AND BUST OUT ................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 07:28 PM~10231504
> *lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 06:57 PM~10231372
> *pics homie :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 22 2008, 07:12 PM~10231425
> *I'LL GO BY DURING THE WEEK..........................
> *


  sounds good


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT UP JUSTDEEZ............YOU STRAIGHT...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Take To The TOP!!!..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 23 2008, 11:11 AM~10234994
> *Take To The TOP!!!..
> *


or BOTTOM............... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 23 2008, 07:11 PM~10237069
> *or BOTTOM............... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T B


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 24 2008, 10:16 AM~10241702
> *T T B
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 24 2008, 01:33 PM~10243146
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


in marks az puto................... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 23 2008, 11:11 AM~10234994
> *Take To The TOP!!!..
> *


NO!!!!!!!!!! TO THE BOTTOM........................... :thumbsdown:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 24 2008, 07:03 PM~10245598
> *NO!!!!!!!!!! TO THE BOTTOM........................... :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0 wuz up kiki


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up peeps how many of yall will i c in dallas


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Mar 24 2008, 06:56 PM~10246132
> *whats up peeps how many of yall will i c in dallas
> *


i let you know after the meeting......................................... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 24 2008, 10:16 AM~10241702
> *T T B
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 25 2008, 01:26 PM~10252208
> *:biggrin:
> *


THX MARK...................U FAKAZSHIZNATE................. :roflmao: :roflmao: T.T.B..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

are yall down to cruise on April 5th?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 24 2008, 10:16 AM~10241702
> *T T B
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 25 2008, 04:41 PM~10253732
> *are yall down to cruise on April 5th?
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 11:27 AM~10260016
> *T T B
> *


whut up miklo.. done anything else to your car recently?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 26 2008, 12:46 PM~10260662
> *whut up miklo.. done anything else to your car recently?
> *


chrome undies- (front) and im getting some 13's on Friday


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 26 2008, 02:46 PM~10260662
> *whut up miklo.. done anything else to your car recently?
> *


:nosad: :nosad: :nosad:








its still here :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 06:10 PM~10262219
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where is everybody :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 01:54 PM~10261257
> *chrome undies- (front) and im getting some 13's on Friday
> *


me too homie.........


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 26 2008, 01:54 PM~10261257
> *chrome undies- (front) and im getting some 13's on Friday
> *


NICE


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 26 2008, 05:40 PM~10262851
> *where is everybody :dunno:
> *










.....jus kidding :biggrin: ..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Mar 27 2008, 01:03 PM~10268624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea you better be kidding :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 26 2008, 05:45 PM~10262883
> *
> me too homie.........
> *


undies or 13's ?

or both?




















































oh yeah...................TTB


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 02:24 PM~10269878
> *undies or 13's ?
> 
> or both?
> ...


both biatch.................... :angry: :angry: i always roll 13s fool thought you knew...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 27 2008, 08:52 PM~10272890
> *both biatch.................... :angry:  :angry: i always roll 13s fool thought you knew...........     ....DAM WHITE DUDE...........
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

man i'm so bored @ work............. :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 28 2008, 01:01 PM~10277815
> *man i'm so bored @ work............. :uh:
> *


HAHAHA ...................IM OFF....... :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 28 2008, 02:50 PM~10278173
> *HAHAHA ...................IM OFF....... :wave:
> *



man i need my hours though been taking off early almost the whole week!!! :wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:   (sry i'm bored)


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Mar 28 2008, 04:46 PM~10279222
> * :biggrin:  :cheesy:     (sry i'm bored)
> *


CHIT HAPPENS................ :around: :around: :around:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 AM~10289220
> *We will be cruising this Sat. night (April 5th) in Downtown Austin for the Texas Relays and Hot Rod weekend, we are inviting everyone out- car clubs or solo, lowrider or big rims, just anyone who wants to ride.  The meet up spot will be at the old Albertsons on Riverside and Pleasant Valley at 9:00p
> 
> Lets bring back the old "cruise nights"
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 30 2008, 11:31 AM~10289635
> *
> *


AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............................... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Good weekend for Miracles c.c...i'll post pics of both shows in lil while!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

aint you ray at school


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 31 2008, 08:55 AM~10296493
> *aint you ray at school
> *


:biggrin: :yes:....you?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

COUPLE PICS THAT I TOOK FROM THE SHOW ON SATURDAY IN WACO!  









































































[/quote]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

was that show wego?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2008, 12:38 PM~10298531
> *was that show wego?
> *


naw, it wuz a carshow that ESTRELLA C.C. from waco threw!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Shit i dont know why austin low lows dont want none but these austin minitruckers do. Done with the main part tomorrow ill work on the pinstipes


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> COUPLE PICS THAT I TOOK FROM THE SHOW ON SATURDAY IN WACO!



















[/quote]
HOLY CHIT WHO'S CAMRY WIT THE CHROME UNDIE'S...........
IN YOUR AZ PUTO................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THATS A CLEAN TRUCK...................GOOD YOB..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GOOD YOB..............


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTB


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 1 2008, 09:54 AM~10306732
> *TTB  for miklo
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT.........................T.T.B.........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10310570
> *HERES A PIC OF MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE, IF YOU HEAR OF ANYTHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THIS BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM MY GARAGE AND THIS IS NOT ANY KIND OF APRIL FOOLS BULLSHIT....ITS GOTTA BE SOME LITTLE FUCKIN KID AROUND THE AREA SO IF YOU GUYS HEAR OR SEE ANYTHING, PLEASE CALL ME, I HAVE ATTACHED A PIC FOR REFERENCE.  THIS SHIT SUCKS MAN, AND MY LIL GIRL AND ME ARE FUCKIN PISSED.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> THIS BIKE HAS TO BE IN THE FT WORTH DALLAS AREA.  I LIVE IN NORTH FT WORTH AND WILL BE LOOKING AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 10:26 AM~10316074
> *ttt
> *


 :nono: :nosad: ........TTB :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

i know it might be a lil late...but here are some pics i took from sundays carshow "the 2nd annual screwed & chopped fest" in san marcos..  



















































































































BIKES!..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 2 2008, 11:37 AM~10316657
> *:nono:  :nosad: ........TTB  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice pics ray :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 02:49 PM~10318324
> *nice pics ray :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 2 2008, 03:58 PM~10318392
> *thanx
> *


so who won what


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhZ5LxB_x2A


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqJulr9shas


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCzO4209BK8


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

looking good miracles


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 2 2008, 03:14 PM~10318560
> *so who won what
> *


JESSE DIDNT PLACE.........BUT CADDYS AND LINC (LUXURY CLASS ) WAS IN FULL FORCE THATS COOL JESSE GOT A LIL SOME SOME IN THE WORKS  ..........BUT HERE ARE THE OTHER CATEGORIES 
RAY WON FIRST PLACE TRIKE
MIA TOOK SECOND IN STREET BIKE
ETHAN TOOK SECOND IN MILD 20'
FABIAN TOOK 3RD IN 80s AND BELOW TRUCK 
DAVID TOOK FIRST IN MUSCLE
LUIS TOOK FIRST IN FULL COMPACT
TERRY TOOK FIRST IN MILD COMPACT
.......................NOT BAD 8 ENTRYS AND 7 TROPHIES.......................

GOOD YOB MY FELLOW CLUB MEMBERS.....GOOD YOB............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Apr 2 2008, 06:59 PM~10320222
> *looking good miracles
> *


SPANK YOU........................ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 2 2008, 11:37 AM~10316657
> *:nono:  :nosad: ........TTB  :thumbsup:
> *


SAY THEO THE TRIKE HAS LEFT THE BUILDING.........................
................SORRY FOKES SIC THREAT IS NOT OURS NOMORE...........
.................................SIC HERE WE COME.................


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 3 2008, 12:25 AM~10323223
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2008, 08:38 PM~10321289
> *SAY THEO THE TRIKE HAS LEFT THE BUILDING.........................
> ................SORRY FOLKS SIC THREAT IS NOT OURS NOMORE...........
> .................................SIC HERE WE COME.................
> *


THIS ONLY MEANS THAT THERES NEW SHIZZLE TO COME :biggrin: ... BEST BELIEVE IT  ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Apr 2 2008, 08:38 PM~10321289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I GUESS THIS GUY LOVED THAT TRIKE ALOT! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

PAGE 95!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Apr 2 2008, 05:55 PM~10319753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

I FORGOT TO PUT THE TRANSFORMER..1ST PLACE WINNER FULL CUSTOM COMPACT.......MIRACLES C.C.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 2 2008, 09:29 PM~10321172
> *JESSE DIDNT PLACE.........BUT CADDYS AND LINC (LUXURY CLASS ) WAS IN FULL FORCE THATS COOL JESSE GOT A LIL SOME SOME IN THE WORKS   ..........BUT HERE ARE THE OTHER CATEGORIES
> RAY WON FIRST PLACE TRIKE
> MIA TOOK SECOND IN STREET BIKE
> ...



that's cool.......


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

whuts up miracles?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

whuts up miracles?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

whuts up miracles?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

triple post....my bad!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 3 2008, 02:39 PM~10327170
> *triple post....my bad!
> *


whut up mayne?.....(my homeboy...new LIL member)


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 3 2008, 03:41 PM~10327186
> *whut up mayne?.....(my homeboy...new LIL member)
> *


who is he????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Apr 3 2008, 02:38 PM~10327166
> *whuts up miracles?
> *


NADA........... WAT YOU UP TO FOOL :cheesy: 
................HOWS YOUR CAR COMING HOMIE WIT BLADES............ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 3 2008, 03:17 PM~10327416
> *who is he????
> *


MY BEST FRIEND....................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 3 2008, 04:25 PM~10327475
> *MY BEST FRIEND....................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ohhh k


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 3 2008, 03:29 PM~10327511
> *ohhh k
> *


I THINK HIS NAME IS TOWMADER :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 3 2008, 04:32 PM~10327538
> *I THINK HIS NAME IS TOWMADER  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 2 2008, 10:23 PM~10321819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm all alone today hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 3 2008, 05:52 PM~10328606
> *i'm all alone today hno:
> *


hahahahahaha.......................NOW THATS FUNNY....... :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up you crazy fooookers


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 05:19 AM~10332388
> *wuz up you crazy hooookers
> *


 :0 :biggrin: ...whus up mayne?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT 'Miracles 08'


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 4 2008, 12:10 PM~10335012
> *TTT 'Miracles 08'
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH..................... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
..............................MIRACLES 08'.....................
........... COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 05:19 AM~10332388
> *wuz up you crazy fooookers
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TO THE WHOLE WICKED THING :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 4 2008, 07:52 AM~10332625
> *:0  :biggrin: ...whus up mayne?
> *


nm just one more day on LIL lmfao when every you are ready let me know


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 4 2008, 12:10 PM~10335012
> *TTT 'Miracles 08'
> 
> 
> ...


OR TO THE BOTTOM WHICH EVER.................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 4 2008, 03:20 PM~10336557
> *OR TO THE BOTTOM WHICH EVER.................
> *


 :roflmao: TO THE BOTTOM :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 4 2008, 04:20 PM~10336557
> *OR TO THE BOTTOM WHICH EVER.................
> *


lol who needs gold plating :biggrin:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

WHATS UP MIRACLES? :wave:


----------



## FATASS (Mar 10, 2008)

Just a heads up Im looking for a lowrider bike to start fixin up! 
So if you or you know some one that has one and wants to sell it,
Then hit me up


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

check out www.shortyfatz.com :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 5 2008, 09:23 AM~10341612
> *WHATS UP MIRACLES?  :wave:
> *


nada fatass.................................NOW THATS FUNNY !!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 5 2008, 04:34 PM~10343172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THATS MY STEELAHATERS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH YEAH..........YA'LL S MY ******..............................


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup guys


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 02:08 AM~10346095
> *sup guys
> *


WATS UP YOU BOLLEGGED SON OF AN ONION :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATASS_@Apr 5 2008, 09:23 AM~10341612
> *WHATS UP MIRACLES?  :wave:
> *


whuts da deal? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 6 2008, 02:21 PM~10348532
> *whuts da deal? :biggrin:
> *


oh same old thing...................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2008, 03:21 PM~10348762
> *oh same old thing...................
> *


WHENS THE NEXT SHOW MIRACLES GONNA HIT UP?? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2008, 09:00 AM~10346435
> *WATS UP YOU BOLLEGGED SON OF AN ONION  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 6 2008, 05:28 PM~10349431
> *WHENS THE NEXT SHOW MIRACLES GONNA HIT UP?? :biggrin:
> *


PROBABLY CINCO DE MAYO CAUSE WE GOTTA LIL SOME SOME TO WORK ON.....  MITE GO AND CHECK OUT DALLAS FOR CHITS AND GIGGLES... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 6 2008, 06:42 PM~10349971
> *PROBABLY CINCO DE MAYO CAUSE WE GOTTA LIL SOME SOME TO WORK ON.....  MITE GO AND CHECK OUT DALLAS FOR CHITS AND GIGGLES...
> *


  :thumbsup: ..........Let Me Know If You Go...I wanna Check It Out  ..


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

you guys had fun on sat?????????? :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2008, 11:30 AM~10355469
> *you guys had fun on sat?????????? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 7 2008, 12:59 PM~10355651
> *:thumbsup:
> *



did you go crusin' on sunday? we went for a little while but i gues not that many people were out when we went by


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 7 2008, 12:23 PM~10355872
> *
> did you go crusin' on sunday? we went for a little while but i gues not that many people were out when we went by
> *


Naw i didnt...but i heard alot ofpeople did!.. whut do yall drive now?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 7 2008, 05:59 AM~10353308
> *  :thumbsup: ..........Let Me Know If You Go...I wanna Check It Out  ..
> *


FO


 



SHIZZLE................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 7 2008, 01:56 PM~10356682
> *FO
> 
> SHIZZLE................
> *


  alright...sounds good


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 7 2008, 01:33 PM~10355985
> *Naw i didnt...but i heard alot ofpeople did!.. whut do yall drive now?
> *



the same car......maybe they came after we had left, we were only there for a lil while


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTB


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 04:03 PM~10357287
> *TTB
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn double post


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 7 2008, 03:03 PM~10357287
> *TTB
> *


NO OTHER WAY.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 7 2008, 07:32 PM~10359705
> *NO OTHER WAY.................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

<span style=\'colorurple\'>HAPPY BURFTHDAY TERRY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 8 2008, 02:50 PM~10365973
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>HAPPY BURFTHDAY TERRY!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>
> *


THX HOMIE .......................   
.....................IN MY AZ.....................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 8 2008, 04:07 PM~10366003
> *THX HOMIE .......................
> .....................IN MY AZ.....................
> *


welcome :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 8 2008, 03:29 PM~10366133
> *welcome :biggrin:
> *


FO-SHIZZLE....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 8 2008, 04:31 PM~10366146
> *FO-SHIZZLE....
> *


trying to get the last word huh? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

so what r u going to do??????? :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 8 2008, 04:20 PM~10366492
> *so what r u going to do??????? :dunno:
> *


some one in the butt hopefully............. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
......................TU MADRE.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 8 2008, 07:52 PM~10368260
> *some one in the butt hopefully............. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ......................TU MADRE.............
> *


DID'NT HAPPEN........................................  





HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...................... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 8 2008, 07:52 PM~10368260
> *some one in the butt hopefully............. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> ......................TU MADRE.............
> *


 :roflmao: :around: my bad i didnt call you yesterday mayne...we didnt have the phones :angry: ....but happy late birthday! :biggrin: ...see you this weekend!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

SOOO MANY SHOWS :ugh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 11:00 AM~10372715
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


YOU GOIN TO THE ONE IN VICTORIA??


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 11:05 AM~10372757
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


  cool...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

YOU GOING


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 9 2008, 11:12 AM~10372819
> *YOU GOING
> *


 im not sure :dunno: ...i dont know which show i will be attending! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 28 2007, 07:20 PM~7793094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Is Brake Dancing!! :around:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2008, 11:17 AM~10372864
> *Hey Is Brake Dancing!! :around:
> *


 back in the day pic! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2008, 11:17 AM~10372864
> *Hey Is Brake Dancing!! :around:
> *


HAHAHA.................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 9 2008, 08:27 AM~10371457
> *:roflmao:  :around: my bad i didnt call you yesterday mayne...we didnt have the phones :angry: ....but happy late birthday! :biggrin: ...see you this weekend!
> *


MAYNE FUCK YOU .............................I WAS WIT BABY YOHNNY WEN U CALLED....... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 9 2008, 05:04 AM~10370523
> *DID'NT HAPPEN........................................
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...................... :biggrin:
> *



shit happens :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 9 2008, 03:42 PM~10374996
> *
> shit happens :biggrin:
> *


I WISH .........................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 9 2008, 02:02 PM~10374148
> *MAYNE FUCK YOU .............................I WAS WIT BABY YOHNNY WEN U CALLED....... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I Made Up For That!....I Went And Bought Ya A Lil B-day present  ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 9 2008, 02:02 PM~10374148
> *MAYNE FUCK YOU .............................I WAS WIT BABY YOHNNY WEN U CALLED....... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I Made Up For That!....I Went And Bought Ya A Lil B-day present


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTB!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 12:52 PM~10382032
> *TTB!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 06:35 AM~10380069
> *I Made Up For That!....I Went And Bought Ya A Lil B-day present
> *


 YOU BASTARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:roflmao: cuz i gots me a Jizzob! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 03:32 PM~10384031
> *:roflmao: cuz i gots me a Jizzob! :biggrin:
> *


SWEET DINNERS ON YOU...................GOOD YOB......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 5 2008, 04:34 PM~10343172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LUV PUSSY.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 2 2008, 12:22 PM~10317079
> *i know it might be a lil late...but here are some pics i took from sundays carshow "the 2nd annual screwed & chopped fest" in san marcos..
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY DOUBLE POST...........


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 10 2008, 04:56 PM~10384770
> *SWEET DINNERS ON YOU...................GOOD YOB......
> *


when i get my first pay check! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 10 2008, 07:49 PM~10386383
> *SORRY DOUBLE POST...........
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 10 2008, 04:32 PM~10384031
> *:roflmao: cuz i gots me a Jizzob! :biggrin:
> *


for reallz :wow: :wow: where?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 10:52 AM~10390948
> *for reallz  :wow:  :wow: where?
> *


TACO BELL!! :biggrin: ....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 12:43 PM~10391281
> *TACO BELL!! :biggrin: ....
> *



sweet now i can get some free food......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 11:45 AM~10391302
> *
> sweet now i can get some free food......
> *


 :roflmao: i havent even started yet and you already gon' get me fired!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

come on 100 pg.......


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 01:02 PM~10391399
> *:roflmao: i havent even started yet and you already gon' get me fired!
> *


damn Rochas's :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice trike


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 12:05 PM~10391425
> *damn this trike is ugly as fuck who's is that?????
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch are you serious!?? :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea i did it.........PAGE 100!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 01:06 PM~10391435
> *Bitch are you serious!?? :angry:
> *


hell nah bro i know it is KIKI trike thats why i said it lmfao


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 01:06 PM~10391435
> *Bitch are you serious!?? :angry:
> *


calm dawn foo don't believe eveything you read on lil, it's all fun and games :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 12:08 PM~10391445
> *hell nah bro i know it is KIKI trike thats why i said it lmfao
> *


 :roflmao: It aint kiki's no more :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 12:09 PM~10391474
> *calm dawn foo don't believe eveything you read on lil, it's all fun and games :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Apr 11 2008, 01:09 PM~10391474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who owns it now?????


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 12:11 PM~10391490
> *yea i was just fucking with family lmfao
> who owns it now?????
> *


its all good!  .....well he sold it to another guy in the club!  ...........MIRACLESC.C.!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 01:14 PM~10391511
> *its all good!  .....well he sold it to another guy in the club!  ...........MIRACLESC.C.!
> *


oh damn i thought was KIKI well i will have to edit my comment


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 12:17 PM~10391541
> *oh damn i thought It was KIKI well i will have to edit my comment
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 01:18 PM~10391556
> *
> *


dude will see that and be like WTF FUCKING HATERS lol


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 12:20 PM~10391578
> *dude will see that and be like WTF FUCKING HATERS lol
> *


naw he aint gotta L.I.L :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 01:11 PM~10391483
> *:angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> *


don't give that look foo....:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 01:27 PM~10391649
> *naw he aint gotta L.I.L :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

this is how i feel @ work :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 01:58 PM~10391940
> * this is how i feel @ work  :uh:
> *


i feel for you


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

can't wait to get out of here......5 more hrs....shit :angry:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what up yall


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 02:04 PM~10391991
> *can't wait to get out of here......5 more hrs....shit :angry:
> *


damn 5 more hours :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 11 2008, 01:06 PM~10392007
> *what up yall
> *


whut it do squidy!!? :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 02:06 PM~10392008
> *damn 5 more hours :0
> *


yea 11:30am-8:00pm sux but money is money


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 11 2008, 02:06 PM~10392007
> *what up yall
> *


bored :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 11 2008, 02:06 PM~10392007
> *what up yall
> *



hey foo how's it going?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 11 2008, 01:06 PM~10392007
> *what up yall
> *


Whut it do Squidy!?.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 02:10 PM~10392035
> *yea 11:30am-8:00pm sux but money is money
> *


yep it all pays bills


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 02:13 PM~10392064
> *yep it all pays bills
> *


yea stupid bills :machinegun:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 11 2008, 02:14 PM~10392074
> *yea stupid bills  :machinegun:
> *


lmfao


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 02:16 PM~10392092
> *lmfao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 01:12 PM~10392061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL THE THREE WHEEL COMES OUT............ :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 12 2008, 05:43 AM~10397233
> *ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL THE THREE WHEEL COMES OUT............  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WELL SOMEONE IS BORED AGAIN TODAY LOL


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

t t b .................. :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^x2 :biggrin:^^


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MIRACLES C.C. 2K8!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 14 2008, 10:06 AM~10411884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAAHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!! GOOD YOB LUIS .....................
THX ALEX WE ALL COULD'NT MAKE IT........................ BUT WE'LL BE SEEING YA'LL SOON.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 14 2008, 06:37 PM~10415120
> *YEAAHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!! GOOD YOB LUIS .....................
> THX ALEX WE ALL COULD'NT MAKE IT........................ BUT WE'LL BE SEEING YA'LL SOON.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin:  ...TTT!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 15 2008, 08:31 AM~10420438
> *:biggrin:   ...TTT!
> *


 :twak: to the bottom!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 15 2008, 04:46 PM~10423836
> *:twak:  to the bottom!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: ALRIIIGHT!!....TO THE BOTTOM :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

in ur az puto...............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 16 2008, 06:19 PM~10432534
> *in ur az puto...............
> *


hey hey hey there will be not of that in here mister :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 16 2008, 05:21 PM~10432548
> *hey hey hey there will be not of that in here mister  :biggrin:
> *


dam wite people are everywhere......................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 16 2008, 06:32 PM~10432630
> *dam wite people are everywhere......................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTB :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 17 2008, 10:11 AM~10438102
> *TTB :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yyyeeeaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!.................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: THATS HOW I DOES IT................ :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 17 2008, 11:32 AM~10438785
> *yyyeeeaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!....................  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: THATS HOW I DOES IT................ :cheesy:
> *


whut show was that?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTB


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 17 2008, 12:59 PM~10439437
> *TTB
> *


wussup mayne! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 17 2008, 11:11 AM~10438102
> *TTB :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


does she got bird shit on her arm?



p.s. big rick is a perv


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2008, 03:45 PM~10440472
> *does she got bird shit on her arm?
> p.s.  big rick is a perv
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yo Kiki!...We Should Hit Up The Houston Show!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 17 2008, 12:21 PM~10439165
> *whut show was that?
> *


san anto.........last year usa motorsports show........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> does she got bird shit on her arm?
> p.s. big rick is a perv
> [/quote) YEAH THATS BYRD CHIT AND YEAH BIC RIC IS A PERV............ :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 17 2008, 11:11 AM~10438102
> *TTB :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WHO IS THAT?????


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 02:23 PM~10448026
> *:0 WHO IS THAT?????
> *


MY CAR FOOL :buttkick:.......................


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 02:23 PM~10448026
> *:0 WHO IS THAT?????
> *


kiki's car!....and oh!, the girl is part of his display! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

her belly is touching the car


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

her belly is touching the car


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Apr 19 2008, 07:16 AM~10452472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn i need to use his display for my next car :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 19 2008, 10:52 AM~10453441
> *i know that fool  :biggrin:
> damn i need to use his display for my next car  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: foorrreallzz


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 19 2008, 12:08 PM~10453519
> *:biggrin: :roflmao: foorrreallzz
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 17 2008, 10:11 AM~10438102
> *TTB :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS THE REAL MCLOVIN......... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 19 2008, 02:53 PM~10454467
> *NOW THATS THE REAL MCLOVIN......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 19 2008, 10:48 AM~10453423
> *her belly is touching the car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T B


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG WHAT R WE TALKIN ABOUT AGAIN UNOSE WUS UP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 20 2008, 09:24 PM~10463031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Apr 20 2008, 08:24 PM~10463031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did OZ Do That?! :wow:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Miracles carwash from sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Waaaay more pics to come...but later...Gotta Go!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 21 2008, 02:58 PM~10468127
> *Miracles carwash from sunday! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SO WET.................. :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 21 2008, 02:58 PM~10468131
> *Waaaay more pics to come...but later...Gotta Go!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
........IN MY AZ ....... I MEAN UR AZ..............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MORE PICS FROM MIRACLES CAR WASH!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 21 2008, 07:21 PM~10470128
> *YEAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! I WAS SO WET.................. :0
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTB!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 22 2008, 09:04 PM~10481161
> *TTB!
> *


where'd everyone go :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey washing your own cars in not a car wash lmfao looking good i like the fenders on the grand am


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 22 2008, 11:21 AM~10476079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AZUL IS SO CRAZY................... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 10:59 AM~10485115
> *hey washing your own cars in not a car wash lmfao looking good i like the fenders on the grand am
> *


PREZ GOTTA WASH HIS CHIT TO.............................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 22 2008, 11:17 AM~10476034
> *MORE PICS FROM MIRACLES CAR WASH!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT CAR WASH JUST BOUGHT A NEW SPEEDO.......................    WIT THE CLUB LOGO....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 23 2008, 07:34 PM~10488800
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT CAR WASH JUST BOUGHT A NEW SPEEDO.......................      WIT THE CLUB LOGO....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You Stole My Idea! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 24 2008, 05:59 AM~10491627
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: You Stole My Idea! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 THATS COOL WE'LL BE THE ONLY ONES MATCHING..................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2008, 12:31 PM~10494012
> *THATS COOL WE'LL BE THE ONLY ONES MATCHING..................
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 24 2008, 01:13 PM~10494323
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


we need more pics though................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 22 2008, 11:17 AM~10476034
> *MORE PICS FROM MIRACLES CAR WASH!
> 
> 
> ...


ttb............ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 28 2007, 07:26 PM~7793607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this for all the haters................ LIKE BABY YOHNNY :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2008, 01:43 PM~10494553
> *this for all the haters................ LIKE BABY YOHNNY  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: ....Im Out!..Headed In For My First Day Of Work! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 24 2008, 02:20 PM~10494826
> *:roflmao: ....Im Out!..Headed In For My First Day Of Work! :biggrin:
> *


orale.................GOOD LUCK HOMIE.................MAKE US SOME $$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Apr 23 2008, 08:29 PM~10488748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :around: :barf:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:|


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 24 2008, 05:55 PM~10496212
> *:| IM GAY
> *


DAM WITE PEOPLE..................... THERE SO HAPPY............ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 28 2007, 08:03 PM~7793810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2008, 08:52 PM~10497288
> *THATS HOT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i like the pic with the girl better :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2007, 09:47 AM~7796229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THEODORE...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 07:54 PM~10497307
> *i like the pic with the girl better  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2007, 06:23 PM~7814136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AZULS OLD BIKE.......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 24 2008, 05:22 PM~10495989
> *orale.................GOOD LUCK HOMIE.................MAKE US SOME $$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ....First Day Wuz Fairly Easy!.. but man you wont believe my schedule(the hours they got me workin) :uh: ....but im motivated by the MONEY $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 25 2008, 06:47 AM~10500471
> *:thumbsup: ....First Day Wuz Fairly Easy!.. but man you wont believe my schedule(the hours they got me workin) :uh: ....but im motivated by the MONEY $$$$ :biggrin:
> *


THATS WAT IM TALKING ABOUT MAKE THAT MONEY $$$$$$$$$$........ I'LL LET THE CLUB KNOW THAT YOU CANT MAKE THE MEETING .... TU MADRE...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 13 2007, 09:38 AM~7893331
> *RIGHT HERE
> 
> 
> ...


STILL CRUISING..................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 21 2007, 07:47 AM~7946580
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2008, 07:57 PM~10505494
> *THATS WAT IM TALKING ABOUT MAKE THAT MONEY $$$$$$$$$$........ I'LL LET THE CLUB KNOW THAT YOU CANT MAKE THE MEETING              .... TU MADRE...
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: ...thanx!...but i''ll be gettin with you during the week...Cuz im gonna Make That Show Next Weekend  !


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 25 2008, 08:01 PM~10505521
> *SWEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

So Kiki You Gettin The Car Ready For The show next weekend?!..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 05:26 PM~10496023
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :scrutinize:  :around:  :barf:
> *


Wussuh man! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 26 2008, 09:26 AM~10508592
> *So Kiki You Gettin The Car Ready For The show next weekend?!..
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN YOHNNY AZ..................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 3 2007, 07:22 AM~8032116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA.................. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up guys how is everything going on in texas


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 26 2008, 06:34 PM~10510799
> *wuz up guys how is everything going on in texas
> *


SAME OLD THANG HITTTING SWITCHES AND EATING BAR B-Q 
...........ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES TILL YOUR TRUNK CATCHES FIRE.......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea we had a cook out here for the club today but no switchs lol but i been there done that motor was blazen lmfao


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

OHHHHHHHHHH KAY..................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 10 2007, 05:01 PM~8077835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 27 2008, 07:02 PM~10516237
> *yeahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!
> *


WTF is that by the plaque a set of real car wheels on a model car lol


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 26 2008, 06:34 PM~10510799
> *wuz up guys how is everything going on in texas
> *


We Still holdin it dyne in TEXAS :biggrin: ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 27 2008, 08:01 PM~10516666
> *We Still holdin it dyne in TEXAS :biggrin: ...
> *


hell yea bro


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Say kiki How Did The Show Go In Buda?!..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 07:02 PM~10516674
> *hell yea bro
> *


How Things Goin Over There ?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 27 2008, 07:02 PM~10516677
> *Say kiki How Did The Show Go In Buda?!..
> *


it was cool everybody placed who entered x baby yohnny who got there late
good lil first chow for wild customs......................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 28 2008, 12:40 PM~10522458
> *it was cool everybody placed who entered x baby yohnny who got there late
> good lil first chow for wild customs......................
> *


:thumbsup:...did johnny enter his car!?.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey KIKI got this for sale 
will deliver to austin show this sunday $85 bones 
any of your members looking for 1 here it is .


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 28 2008, 01:03 PM~10522681
> *:thumbsup:...did johnny enter his car!?.
> *


NO IT WAS TO LATE.........................T T B......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

BABY YOHNNY WOULD HAVE LOST ANYWAYS................HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2008, 06:25 AM~10529800
> *BABY YOHNNY WOULD HAVE LOST ANYWAYS................HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ....His Car Is Descent Though!...You Cant Lie..He Might Stand A Small Chance  ...We'll See This Weekend At The Carshow!.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hopefully The Show This Weekend Is Bigger Than It Wuz Last Year...Im Really Lookin Forward To See'n Who All Shows Up!......MIRACLES WILL BE SHOWING STRONG!..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttb


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2008, 03:13 PM~10533701
> *ttb
> *


HELL YEAH!!!...................................MILO


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

...........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 30 2008, 03:34 PM~10543408
> *...........
> *


wuz up bro how is my texas homies doing


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 30 2008, 02:37 PM~10543443
> *wuz up bro how is my texas homies doing
> *


well im straight...jus workin, tryin to get this money so i could get this bike out in the streets already!...then maybe go on to a Car! :biggrin: ....whut you up to?.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 30 2008, 03:43 PM~10543507
> *well im straight...jus workin, tryin to get this money so i could get this bike out in the streets already!...then maybe go on to a Car! :biggrin: ....whut you up to?.
> *


hustling been on the phone and to the shipper 2 times staying busy :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 30 2008, 02:44 PM~10543518
> *hustling been on the phone and to the shipper 2 times staying busy  :biggrin:
> *


Hustlin On The Phone huh! :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 30 2008, 03:48 PM~10543547
> *Hustlin On The Phone huh! :roflmao:
> *


hell yea but my main calles do not happen till after dark :biggrin: doing like 3 theme bikes :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 30 2008, 02:54 PM~10543609
> *hell yea but my main calles do not happen till after dark  :biggrin: doing like 3 theme bikes  :biggrin:
> *


Sooo Bizness Is Comin Along Pretty Good!...Thats Good Mayne..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 30 2008, 03:05 PM~10543705
> *Sooo Bizness Is Comin Along Pretty Good!...Thats Good Mayne..
> *


YEAH WERE DOING OKAY....... :biggrin: CURBSIDE IS DOING LAMBOS RIGHT NOW SO SSHHHHH!!!!! 
DONT TELL KNOW ONE...........THEY'LL SEE.................  
..................IN UR AZ PUTOS................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 30 2008, 04:05 PM~10543705
> *Sooo Bizness Is Comin Along Pretty Good!...Thats Good Mayne..
> *


yes it is and i am doing a raffle to help give back :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 30 2008, 08:15 PM~10546042
> *YEAH WERE DOING OKAY....... :biggrin:  CURBSIDE IS DOING LAMBOS RIGHT NOW SO SSHHHHH!!!!!
> DONT TELL KNOW ONE...........THEY'LL SEE.................
> ..................IN UR AZ PUTOS................
> *


how much for a kit installed :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 30 2008, 07:15 PM~10546042
> *YEAH WERE DOING OKAY....... :biggrin:  CURBSIDE IS DOING LAMBOS RIGHT NOW SO SSHHHHH!!!!!
> DONT TELL KNOW ONE...........THEY'LL SEE.................
> ..................IN UR AZ PUTOS................
> *


 :thumbsup: Thats Whut Im Talkin Bout :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 30 2008, 08:50 PM~10547248
> *:thumbsup: Thats Whut Im Talkin Bout :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 30 2008, 07:20 PM~10546086
> *how much for a kit installed  :biggrin:
> *


WHICH ONE FOOL..........................    
FUCKIN THEODORE TOLD SOMEONE WE DO LAMBOS............. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> :thumbsup: Thats Whut Im Talkin Bout :biggrin:
> [/quo
> YOU DAM RIGHT....................... :angry: :angry: T T B.......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 2 2008, 02:00 PM~10561609
> *WHICH ONE FOOL..........................
> FUCKIN THEODORE TOLD SOMEONE WE DO LAMBOS............. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 3 2008, 09:52 AM~10566367
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :banghead:
> *


wat time we going to go get you ?????????????????????? :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 01:34 PM~10567402
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: whut it dew mayne!..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 3 2008, 03:32 PM~10567614
> *:wave: whut it dew mayne!..
> *


nm just trying to get some sleep but i can not fall asleep :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Good Weekend For Miracles! :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 5 2008, 07:39 AM~10577841
> *Good Weekend For Miracles! :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


13 ENTRYS 10 TROPHYS...............................
.......................""""WE MAKE THIS LOOK GOOD """"....................
..........................IN UR AZ PUTOS..........................
.........:guns: :machinegun: :nicoderm: :loco: :wow: :yes: :yes: .......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 5 2008, 03:43 PM~10581433
> *13 ENTRYS 8 TROPHYS...............................
> .......................""""WE MAKE THIS LOOK GOOD """"....................
> ..........................IN UR AZ PUTOS..........................
> ...


 :biggrin: ...Not Bad At All!...Jus Cant Wait To Get Me A Car On The Road!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 6 2008, 09:25 AM~10588092
> *:biggrin: ...Not Bad At All!...Jus Cant Wait To Get Me A Car On The Road!
> *


FO-SHO...............................AND A BIKE AND A MODEL.......... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 6 2008, 07:25 PM~10593793
> *FO-SHO...............................AND A BIKE AND A MODEL.......... :biggrin:
> *


 A 'RADICAL BIKE' and 10 MODELS!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what sup fam what ya been up 2?.....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 7 2008, 07:49 AM~10597564
> *what sup fam what ya been up 2?.....
> *


Whut You been up to foo...aint heard from u in a while!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

shit nuttin much just been working on some shit 
like always......what chu been up 2?....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 7 2008, 08:25 AM~10597802
> *shit nuttin much just been working on some shit
> like always......what chu been up 2?....
> *


jus School...Work...AND LOWRIDIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 7 2008, 08:44 AM~10597926
> *jus School...Work...AND LOWRIDIN!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 MAYNE.............................................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 7 2008, 08:44 AM~10597926
> *jus School...Work...AND LOWRIDIN!!! :biggrin:
> *


where u work at?.....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 8 2008, 08:06 AM~10606860
> *where u work at?.....
> *


at taco bell! :uh: .....gotta start somewhere's!.. :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

already "let me hold somthin!?"...... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 8 2008, 09:46 AM~10607158
> *at taco bell! :uh: .....gotta start somewhere's!.. :biggrin:
> *


can i get a steak taco please lol wuz up homie


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: good one!...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmfao


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 08:15 AM~10615143
> *can i get a steak taco please lol wuz up homie
> *


 :roflmao: :uh: ..BRING ON THE JOKES :biggrin: ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 9 2008, 10:52 AM~10616456
> *:roflmao:  :uh: ..BRING ON THE JOKES :biggrin: ...IM ALIL BITCH BOY LIKE BABY YOHNNY...............
> *


I GOT ONE BUT, IM MORE OF A "G "ILL TELL YOU IN YOUR FACE PUTO............ :angry: 
.............................IN YOUR AZ PUTOS..............................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 8 2008, 06:34 AM~10606373
> *TTT...
> *


T T B................ BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 9 2008, 07:12 PM~10619371
> *T T B................ BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*KIKI* wuz up my homie


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 06:13 PM~10619382
> *KIKI wuz up my homie
> *


UR AZ PUTO.................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 9 2008, 07:19 PM~10619411
> *UR AZ PUTO.................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea only reason is i have these bitch on here sucking my dick lmfao


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 06:22 PM~10619436
> *yea only reason is i have these bitch on here sucking my dick lmfao
> *


CRAZY AZ WHITE PEOPLE !!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DOBY (DAVID) YOU FAKAZSHIZNATE........................ :roflmao: :roflmao: 
.....................MIRACLES BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 9 2008, 07:25 PM~10619470
> *CRAZY AZ WHITE PEOPLE !!!!!!!!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THEO THE MEETING IS TOMORROW YOU GONNA MAKE IT OR ARE YOU WORKING HIT ME UP............... :machinegun:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 9 2008, 08:51 PM~10620117
> *THEO THE MEETING IS TOMORROW YOU GONNA MAKE IT OR ARE YOU WORKING HIT ME UP............... :machinegun:
> *


sorry i can not make it


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 07:52 PM~10620123
> *sorry i can not make it
> *


WHY BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR :angry: .........................
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
.....................I KNEW IT.......................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 9 2008, 04:55 PM~10618929
> *I GOT ONE BUT, IM THE NICEST PERSON IN THE WORLD AND DONT LIKE TO BE MEAN...........
> .............................IN MY AZ PUTOS..............................
> *


 :roflmao: I GOT JOKEs TOO!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 9 2008, 07:51 PM~10620117
> *THEO THE MEETING IS TOMORROW YOU GONNA MAKE IT OR ARE YOU WORKING HIT ME UP............... :machinegun:
> *


Im Always On The Grind Slangin Tacos...You should Know That! :biggrin: ...But I Will Catch Up With Yall Next Weekend Fa' Sho!...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 10 2008, 11:29 AM~10623385
> *Im Always On The Grind Slangin Tacos...You should Know That! :biggrin: ...But I Will Catch Up With Yall Next Weekend Fa' Sho!...
> *


OOOH YOU DAM RIGHT.................BUSY MONTH...............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 10 2008, 11:26 AM~10623371
> *:roflmao: I GOT JOKEs TOO!
> *


NICE ...........................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 10 2008, 07:08 AM~10622256
> *WHY BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE A CAR  :angry: .........................
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> .....................I KNEW IT.......................
> *


damn you caught me :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 11 2008, 08:01 AM~10627659
> *damn you caught me  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :0 GOT 'EM


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 11 2008, 11:45 AM~10628657
> *:roflmao:  :0 GOT 'EM
> *


oh yeah before i forget... HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE MOMS IN THE CLUB AND LIL......................





......................HAPPY MOTHERS DAY BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 11 2008, 12:45 PM~10628657
> *:roflmao:  :0 GOT 'EM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 11 2008, 01:22 PM~10629087
> *oh yeah before i forget... HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE MOMS IN THE CLUB AND LIL......................
> ......................HAPPY MOTHERS DAY BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!...For MIRACLES!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how many cars in your club has lambo doors?????


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 12 2008, 03:43 PM~10637529
> *how many cars in your club has lambo doors?????
> *


3 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 12 2008, 03:27 PM~10637404
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

waz up miracles :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 13 2008, 01:27 AM~10637404
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Knight Rider with lambo doors and wires?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 07:10 AM~10642777
> *Knight Rider with lambo doors and wires?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: ...thats how we does it!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 13 2008, 06:55 AM~10642720
> *waz up miracles  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whuts goin on pony!? :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 13 2008, 09:05 AM~10643032
> *whuts goin on pony!? :biggrin:
> *


what it do do 
so wat u think i can join tha team


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

iz Miracles gonna b at da vic show diz weekend?.......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 13 2008, 08:18 AM~10643115
> * iz Miracles gonna b at da vic show diz weekend?.......
> *


 :no: :no: ...miracles has other bizness to handle outta town! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 13 2008, 08:10 AM~10643062
> *what it do do
> so wat u think i can join tha team
> *


i think it'd cool...whut you think kiki!??..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 12 2008, 04:55 PM~10637640
> *3  :biggrin:
> *


damn it man i know i seen a coupel with doors lol when KIKI going to put some on his car :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 10:17 AM~10644009
> *damn it man i know i seen a coupel with doors lol when KIKI going to put some on his car  :biggrin:
> *


we will seee!.. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 13 2008, 12:59 PM~10644777
> *we will seee!.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 14 2008, 07:00 AM~10652091
> *:0
> *


wussup  :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 13 2008, 08:43 AM~10643347
> *:no:  :no: ...miracles has other bizness to handle outta town! :biggrin:
> *


shit datz kool mayin ya dew ya thing......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 14 2008, 07:54 AM~10652406
> *
> 
> shit datz kool mayin ya dew ya thing......
> *


you goin to the show?!


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

ya i think....... i already got a room getting reserved 4 us (my family)


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@May 14 2008, 08:09 AM~10652511
> *ya i think....... i already got a room getting reserved 4 us (my family)
> *


oh, you rollin up there wit knights?


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

YYEEEEZZZZEERRRRR..........


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

DATS COO!..you takin the trike?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm all shook up


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 13 2008, 08:45 AM~10643357
> *i think it'd cool...whut you think kiki!??..
> *


YEAH TELL HIM TO GET AT ME AND RUBY AND WE'LL TELL HIM WAT'S THE DAM DEAL .......................................... TU MADRE............ :biggrin: 



WAT IT DEW PONY53 ??????????????????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 13 2008, 10:17 AM~10644009
> *damn it man i know i seen a coupel with doors lol when KIKI going to put some on his car  :biggrin:
> *


I DID BUT DID'NT LIKE IT ....GOING ANOTHER ROUTE SUICIDE HOOD AND TRUNK AND REDID MY SET UP .........I THINK THATS GOOD TILL NEXT SHOW AND THEN DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT .................... THATS HOW I DEWS IT FOOL....
..................IN YOUR AZ PUTOS......................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 03:11 PM~10655498
> *i'm all shook up
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DA SQUIDS IN THE MIRACLES HIZOUSE...........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro hey does any of your club guys need custom steering wheel si got the hook up now on them :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 14 2008, 07:40 PM~10657016
> *I DID BUT DID'NT LIKE IT ....GOING ANOTHER ROUTE SUICIDE HOOD AND TRUNK AND REDID MY SET UP .........I THINK THATS GOOD TILL NEXT SHOW AND THEN DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT .................... THATS HOW I DEWS IT FOOL....
> ..................IN YOUR AZ PUTOS......................
> *


shit i need a car i am looking now i will soon have one :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 14 2008, 06:28 PM~10656916
> *YEAH TELL HIM TO GET AT ME AND RUBY AND WE'LL TELL HIM WAT'S THE DAM DEAL .......................................... TU MADRE............ :biggrin:
> WAT IT DEW PONY53 ??????????????????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 14 2008, 03:11 PM~10655498
> *i'm all shook up
> *


haha..wussup mayne!


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 14 2008, 07:28 PM~10656916
> *YEAH TELL HIM TO GET AT ME AND RUBY AND WE'LL TELL HIM WAT'S THE DAM DEAL .......................................... TU MADRE............ :biggrin:
> WAT IT DEW PONY53 ??????????????????
> *


hey kiki:wave: 
so yeah wat chu think abut me joing the miracles team


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 15 2008, 06:15 AM~10660113
> *hey kiki:wave:
> so yeah  wat chu think abut me joing the miracles team
> *


WELL YOU GOT A NICE SLAB AND THEODORE SAY GOOD THANGS ABOUT YOU 
COME CHECK OUT OUR MEETING AND GET WIT ME OR RUBY AND WE'LL GO FROM THERE HOMIE.........  




...........................TU MADRE.............


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 15 2008, 04:56 PM~10664225
> *WELL YOU GOT A NICE SLAB AND THEODORE SAY GOOD THANGS ABOUT YOU
> COME CHECK OUT OUR MEETING AND GET WIT ME OR RUBY AND WE'LL GO FROM THERE HOMIE.........
> ...........................TU MADRE.............
> *


yeah ight i talked to johny to tell me wher the meetin is gana be at


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 16 2008, 05:47 AM~10669072
> *yeah iight i talked to johnny and he told me where there next meeting wuz gonna be at!.
> *


is whut he meant to say! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up ray


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Yo kiki, The Car Ready For The Weekend?!..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 16 2008, 11:41 AM~10671136
> *Yo kiki, The Car Ready For The Weekend?!..
> *


OOOOOOOOHHHH YEA !!!..................WE SAREADY HOMIE .............  
.............MIRACLES NEVER CEASE.....................PUTO!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 16 2008, 05:47 AM~10669072
> *yeah ight i talked to johny to tell me wher the meetin is gana be at
> *


***** CHOPP TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF HOMIE   
.............................SEE YOU AT THE MEETING HOMIE.....................


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 14 2008, 08:50 PM~10657567
> *DA SQUIDS IN THE MIRACLES HIZOUSE...........
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :guns: :machinegun:
sup :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 16 2008, 11:41 AM~10671134
> *wuz up ray
> *


wuts goin on man, how things goin down there!?.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up miracles how it going down in atx


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight_@May 19 2008, 04:49 PM~10689513
> *whats up miracles how it going down in atx
> *


Wussup man?, things are goin good for Miracles c.c...  ..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 17 2008, 02:16 PM~10677370
> *hno:  hno:    hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :around:    :around:  :around:  :around:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> sup :cheesy:
> *


a i said sup :angry: :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 20 2008, 08:54 AM~10695169
> *a i said sup :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: ...wussup foo!..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 21 2008, 06:15 AM~10702760
> *TTT!
> *


TTB puto............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 21 2008, 05:34 PM~10707112
> *TTB puto............
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:  ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Puttin In Work On The Lumina ..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

club looking good fam


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 22 2008, 12:13 PM~10712986
> *club looking good fam
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 22 2008, 12:57 PM~10712888
> *Puttin In Work On The Lumina ..
> 
> 
> ...


Me and Ray_512 Jus Doin Lil Things To Make The Car Look Betta...Next thing I Plan On Doin Is Gettin It Painted..Jus Dont Know Where To Go..But I know It Needs A Paint Job Bad :uh: ..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 22 2008, 01:56 PM~10713235
> *Me and Ray_512 Jus Doin Lil Things To Make The Car Look Betta...Next thing I Plan On Doin Is Gettin It Painted..Jus Dont Know Where To Go..But I know It Needs A Paint Job Bad :uh: ..
> *


i know somebody :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2008, 10:46 PM~10725724
> *i know somebody :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


PM SENT!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR MIRACLES WHILE THE REST OF THE CREW WENT TO THE SAN ANTONIO HEATWAVE!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 25 2008, 09:36 AM~10732949
> *HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR MIRACLES WHILE THE REST OF THE CREW WENT TO THE SAN ANTONIO HEATWAVE!!!
> *


AND IT WAS AWSOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
9 ENTRYS 5 TROPHYS CONGRAT TO ALL THE MEMBERS... THEO GET WIT RUBY FOR SOME PICTURES AND POST AWAY HOMIE.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 23 2008, 10:46 PM~10725724
> *i know somebody :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


STEELA HATER KUSTOMS.......... TU MADRE......... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 26 2008, 08:41 AM~10738033
> *STEELA HATER KUSTOMS..........    TU MADRE......... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 26 2008, 08:40 AM~10738029
> *AND IT WAS AWSOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 9 ENTRYS 5 TROPHYS CONGRAT TO ALL THE MEMBERS... THEO GET WIT RUBY FOR SOME PICTURES AND POST AWAY HOMIE.........
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: congrats to all who placed...MIRACLES GONNA HIT UP SAN MARCOS NEXT!!..


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 26 2008, 09:40 AM~10738029
> *AND IT WAS AWSOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 9 ENTRYS 5 TROPHYS CONGRAT TO ALL THE MEMBERS... THEO GET WIT RUBY FOR SOME PICTURES AND POST AWAY HOMIE.........
> *


THATS WHUT IM TALKIN BOUT :cheesy: ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT...WHERE'S EVERYBODY!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTB


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 28 2008, 01:17 PM~10755183
> *TTB
> *


YYEEEEEAAAAA!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 28 2008, 11:12 AM~10754286
> *TTT...WHERE'S EVERYBODY!!
> *


IN BABY JOHNNY AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 28 2008, 01:17 PM~10755183
> *TTB
> *


EEWWWW YYYOOUU DAM RIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 28 2008, 07:18 PM~10757989
> *IN BABY JOHNNY AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 29 2008, 02:29 PM~10764184
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS HOW WE ROLL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TU MADRE.................


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

IM HERE BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@May 29 2008, 04:19 PM~10765004
> *IM HERE BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BOUT TIME HOMIE........................IN UR AZ .............. :biggrin: :machinegun: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 29 2008, 03:26 PM~10764612
> *THATS HOW WE ROLL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TU MADRE.................
> *


hahaha heeeelll yyeeeaaa... :yessad: :nosad:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@May 29 2008, 04:19 PM~10765004
> *IM HERE BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YYYEEEAAA... BOUT TIME MAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 30 2008, 12:12 PM~10771276
> *YYYEEEAAA... BOUT TIME MAN!!! :biggrin:
> *


yep its bout time :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

waz up miracles c.c. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@May 30 2008, 08:23 PM~10774720
> *waz up miracles c.c. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


dirtybirds sugar.......................hahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@May 30 2008, 03:22 PM~10773063
> *yep its bout time :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

TTT!..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 2 2008, 12:29 PM~10780477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 enterys 4placed thas how we roll


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good everyone


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 10:22 PM~10784721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ddaaaammn!....thats a throwback pic!..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 10:22 PM~10784721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam my uncle was slim


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 5 2008, 05:25 AM~10803258
> *say i miss you plz thim
> nkabout
> *



:uh: wtf. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone how is everything going


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jun 5 2008, 10:58 AM~10805192
> *:uh: wtf. :biggrin:
> *


someone hacked in my shit :angry:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up my peoples...........................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 5 2008, 03:26 PM~10806341
> *someone hacked in my shit :angry:
> *



:no:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 5 2008, 04:51 PM~10807817
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what up my peoples...........................
> *


same old shizzle


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup Miracles!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 5 2008, 04:51 PM~10807817
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what up my peoples...........................
> *


Mayne F U................................... :guns: :guns:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 08:30 PM~10809416
> *Sup Miracles!!!!!!
> *


sup :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MIRACLES STILL IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

WE'RE STILL STANDING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 8 2008, 05:06 AM~10822282
> *     WE'RE STILL STANDING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IN UR AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 6 2008, 08:24 AM~10812106
> *Mayne F U................................... :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS HOW WE ROLL...................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 8 2008, 05:06 AM~10822282
> *     WE'RE STILL STANDING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yyeeeeaaa


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

KIKI wuz up homie how is everything in the big state of texas


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88+Jun 11 2008, 03:09 AM~10844307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whuts up!  :biggrin:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

WERE IZ THAT GAY ASS KIKI :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just passing threw


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 11 2008, 04:28 PM~10848650
> *     WERE IZ THAT GAY ASS KIKI :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


IN UR AZ PUTO .......................................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 11 2008, 04:28 PM~10848650
> *     WERE IZ THAT KIKI :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


NEWBIES ARE RETARTED.............................. :twak:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Take This Hoe To The Top!


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 14 2008, 06:02 PM~10870799
> *     WHATS UP HOMIES!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahah...your signature :biggrin: ..."humpfree"


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 15 2008, 10:31 AM~10873382
> *hahahah...your signature :biggrin: ..."humpfree"
> *


you dirty birdy who's going to waco ????????????????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

IM HERE BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT I MISS..............????????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

IVE BEEN DRAPE UP AND DRIP OUT KNOW WAT IM TALKING ABOUT........................IN UR AZ PUTO'S........................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 16 2008, 08:47 AM~10878887
> *IM HERE BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WAT I MISS..............????????
> *


Where You Been Foo?????.... You Been Chillen With That Chica Still :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 16 2008, 08:48 AM~10878891
> *IVE BEEN DRAPE UP AND DRIP OUT KNOW WAT IM TALKING ABOUT........................IN UR AZ PUTO'S........................
> *


YOU DAM SKIPPY .......................... NO IN DIRTY BYRDS AZ :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HOWS THE PAINT YOB COMING OUT ??????????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 16 2008, 08:51 AM~10878906
> *WHERE YOU BEEN HOLMES?????.... YOU BEEN CHILLIN WITH THAT CHICA STILL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 16 2008, 08:53 AM~10878915
> *You Damn Right .......................... NO IN DIRTY BYRDS AZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Hows The Paint Yob Coming Out ??????????
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 16 2008, 09:22 AM~10879075
> *
> *


TTB


----------



## WEGO_BIKES (Jun 4, 2008)

hope to see all of yall come out n show dis weekend....hearing rumors of a great turn out....so yall have a good lil drive n see u down n WACO


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Jun 18 2008, 06:45 PM~10900947
> *hope to see all of yall come out n show dis weekend....hearing rumors of a great turn out....so yall have a good lil drive n see u down n WACO
> *


ALREADY HOMIES..........................  
.......................TU MADRE........................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 16 2008, 09:09 AM~10878990
> *
> *


I MOST HAVE BEEN DRUNK AZ CHIT .......................... I DONT REMEMBER DOING THIS POST :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: ................. :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sup Kiki


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Jun 19 2008, 07:31 AM~10904504
> *Sup Kiki
> *


NADA LIVIN THE LOW LIFE...............................


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

can somebody pm me Terry's number please


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Jun 18 2008, 06:45 PM~10900947
> *hope to see all of yall come out n show dis weekend....hearing rumors of a great turn out....so yall have a good lil drive n see u down n WACO
> *


WE'LL BE THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 19 2008, 01:36 PM~10906860
> *wuz up homies
> *


wats da deal mayne aint heard from u in a while!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 20 2008, 11:53 AM~10913483
> *wats da deal mayne aint heard from u in a while!
> *


staying busy how about you bro


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 20 2008, 01:19 PM~10914747
> *staying busy how about you bro
> *


same..too busy workin and shit, ive missed like 5 car club meetings already  :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Show Was Alright...had a good weekend..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 23 2008, 08:44 AM~10931199
> *Show Was Alright...had a good weekend..
> *


me to me too....................... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 23 2008, 09:22 AM~10931380
> *me to me too....................... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


then why u mad :roflmao:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 19 2008, 11:02 AM~10905704
> *can somebody pm me Terry's number please
> *


ask tu madre.................... :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 23 2008, 02:02 PM~10933530
> *then why u mad :roflmao:
> *


BECAUSE IM THE CACA.............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 24 2008, 01:35 PM~10941532
> *     ........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    IN UR AZ PUTO ..............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up KIKI how is everything home skillet


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

my car at san marcos 








terrys low low at san marcos








fabians truck at san marcos








johnys car at san marcos








manuels truck at waco








my car at waco








terrys bike at waco








luiss car at waco


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 24 2008, 09:54 PM~10945168
> *my car at san marcos
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW WE ROLL .................KEEPING IT REAL ,DOPE,FRESH,ILL........YA'LL ****** KNOW WAT IM TALKING ABOUT......................TU MADRE DROPEM :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 24 2008, 10:54 PM~10945168
> *my car at san marcos
> 
> 
> ...


i love that grand am


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:18 PM~10948900
> *
> *


SAY MILO JUST PICK UP(2) AND READY FOR UR CALL.................I'LL BE WAITING


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 25 2008, 03:01 PM~10950107
> *SAY MILO JUST PICK UP(2) AND READY FOR UR CALL.................I'LL BE WAITING
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 04:11 PM~10950575
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


ALREADY ....................... I LOVE WHITE PEOPLE


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 25 2008, 07:31 AM~10946607
> *THATS HOW WE ROLL .................KEEPING IT REAL ,DOPE,FRESH,ILL........YA'LL ****** KNOW WAT IM TALKING ABOUT......................TU MADRE DROPEM  :biggrin:
> *


lol cab yeah thas funny fucken white ppl lol


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 25 2008, 08:47 PM~10952475
> *lol cab yeah thas funny  fucken white ppl lol
> *


 :biggrin: WAT IT DEW PONY ............YOU CHILLEN IN THE SOUTH SIDE OF H-TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

KIKI go fuck yourself and get ready. We have your shit so when ever you are ready to put a real shirt on let me know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 12:08 PM~10955961
> *KIKI go fuck yourself and get ready. We have your shit so when ever you are ready to put a real shirt on let me know
> *


 :0


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 24 2008, 09:54 PM~10945168
> *my car at san marcos
> 
> 
> ...



They got some funky looking cars out there... :loco:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....

at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!

This show is also the tour finale for the 2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR (wegoweb.org).

Bikes Cash Prizes as follows:
Best of Show - $1,000
2nd Place Overall Bike - $500
3rd Place Overall Bike - $250

Best Trike - $500

WEGO Tour Bike Champion - $1,000

This wouldn't have been possible without our Bike Sponsors...Kandy Shop Kustoms and Custom Twisted Parts by DTWIST

Our bike judge at the show will by Isaac, but Overall Winners will be decided by an impartial bike judge (I may just bust out my clipboard and pencial...jk!). We do recommend judging information sheets be made as this will be the most competitive bike show in a long, long time....

Flyers will be posted by this weekend!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 11:26 AM~10956115
> *We have discussed it before on here, but now it's official....
> 
> at the 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert in Houston, TX on November 16th (in the Reliant Arena), there will be $3,250 given away in cash prizes to LOWRIDER BIKES!
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WHAT ABOUT MOTORCYCLES............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 11:08 AM~10955961
> *KIKI go fuck yourself and get ready. We have your shit so when ever you are ready to put a real shirt on let me know
> *


 :nosad: :nono:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 25 2008, 05:10 PM~10950941
> *ALREADY ....................... I LOVE WHITE PEOPLE
> *


x2 :biggrin: .......................... :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2008, 11:08 AM~10955961
> *KIKI go fuck yourself and get ready. We have your shit so when ever you are ready to put a real shirt on let me know
> *


GIVE ME TILL THE FIRST AND I'LL GO GET MY T-SHIRT AND PLAQUE .............................CANT WAIT.....................
...................OH YEAH TU MADRE................. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

.......    x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 25 2008, 12:13 PM~10948857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 04:26 PM~10958462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW I ROLL BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MAYNE FUCK PONY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 26 2008, 04:20 PM~10958421
> *.......      x2
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 26 2008, 07:22 PM~10959254
> *MAYNE FUCK PONY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


mayne fuck u say this is true foo u know what kiki iz im spanich it panocha hahahaha


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 05:26 PM~10958462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maine u look michuacano kik kionda wache cocho cresta :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 26 2008, 05:04 PM~10958281
> *GIVE ME TILL THE FIRST AND I'LL GO GET MY T-SHIRT AND PLAQUE .............................CANT WAIT.....................
> ...................OH YEAH TU MADRE................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dainm thas fucked up but i guess ill take ova miracles lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 26 2008, 06:34 PM~10959307
> *dainm thas fucked up but i guess ill take ova miracles  lol :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


kiki jus bullshittin:angry: :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 26 2008, 06:29 PM~10959290
> *mayne fuck u  say this is true foo u know what kiki iz im spanich it panocha  hahahaha
> *


HEY WATCH UR MOUTH .............
IN UR AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 27 2008, 08:35 AM~10963013
> *kiki jus bullshittin:angry:  :angry:
> *


THEO CALL A CAB IMEAN PONY CAUSE THERES GOING TO BE SOMEONE MISSING IN H-TOWN TONITE .....................................PINCHE GUEY.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 26 2008, 06:29 PM~10959290
> *mayne fuck u  say this is true foo u know what kiki iz im spanich it panocha  hahahaha
> *


...................WANNA DANCE WITH THE DEVIL..................PUTO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

BIG EXCLUS I'I'I MEAN MIRACLES BITCHES!!!!!!
................MIRACLES TO THE BOTTOM......................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 27 2008, 11:49 AM~10963813
> *BIG EXCLUS I'I'I MEAN MIRACLES BITCHES!!!!!!
> ................MIRACLES TO THE BOTTOM......................
> *


 :0 :biggrin: what it do :wave: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 27 2008, 11:32 AM~10964088
> *:0  :biggrin:  what it do  :wave:  :wave:
> *


MAYNE FUCK YOU TO ..............................WAT U BEEN UP TO ***, ME JUST WINNING TROPHYS AND LIVIN THE LOW LIFE BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 
..........HIT UR OWN SWITCHES PUTO.........................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 27 2008, 01:45 PM~10964615
> *MAYNE FUCK YOU TO ..............................WAT U BEEN UP TO ***, ME JUST WINNING TROPHYS AND LIVIN THE LOW LIFE BITCHES !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> ..........HIT UR OWN SWITCHES PUTO.........................
> *


hell hustling making paper lol cangrats on the winns *** :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

SO MUCH HATE IN THIS THREAD!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 27 2008, 11:49 AM~10963813
> *BIG EXCLUS I'I'I MEAN MIRACLES BITCHES!!!!!!
> ................MIRACLES TO THE BOTTOM......................
> *


cant we all just get along.............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:machinegun: :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DirtyAZBird 88_@Jun 27 2008, 07:19 PM~10966879
> *cant we all just get along.............
> *


BIG EXCLUSIVES BITCHES.............. :0 :0 :0 :0 RUBY GONNA KICK KIKI AND MY ASS..................... BUT WE ALL KNOW ITS MIRACLES BITCHES 
...............MIRACLES NEVER CEASE...................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 30 2008, 07:56 AM~10979531
> *BIG EXCLUSIVES BITCHES.............. :0  :0  :0  :0 RUBY GONNA KICK KIKI AND MY ASS..................... BUT WE ALL KNOW ITS MIRACLES BITCHES
> ...............MIRACLES NEVER CEASE...................
> *


 :angry: get on lour level bitches


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2008, 08:26 AM~10979698
> *:angry:  get on lour level bitches
> *


IN DEW TIME :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 11:56 AM~10981113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Milo :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 30 2008, 12:24 PM~10981325
> *Thanks Milo :biggrin:
> *


HE SAID MILO..........................OH YEAH TU MADRE..........


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTB


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 30 2008, 01:24 PM~10981325
> *Thanks Milo :biggrin:
> *


....What happened to the show I was ready.. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 30 2008, 04:04 PM~10983249
> *....What happened to the show I was ready.. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


THE ONE IN LULING WE WERE THERE FOOL REMEMBER THE WATERMELONS 
:uh: :0 :uh: :0 :uh: :0 :uh: :0 :uh: :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 30 2008, 01:53 PM~10982144
> *TTB FOR KOP
> *


DANG UR SO MEAN ........BUT I LIKE YOUR ANGLE........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .............
..............MIRACLES NEVER CEASE.........................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 30 2008, 07:20 PM~10984641
> *THE ONE IN LULING WE WERE THERE FOOL REMEMBER THE WATERMELONS
> :uh:  :0  :uh:  :0  :uh:  :0  :uh:  :0  :uh:  :0
> *


he's talkin bout the knights show


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Jun 30 2008, 04:04 PM~10983249
> *....What happened to the show I was ready.. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 1 2008, 07:59 AM~10988094
> *he's talkin bout the knights show
> *


 :angry: ITS CANCEL BITCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 1 2008, 07:59 AM~10988096
> * :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 17 2008, 10:11 AM~10438102
> *TTB :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ttb


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 28 2007, 07:26 PM~7793607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


again ttb


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2007, 09:47 AM~7796229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 1 2007, 06:23 PM~7814136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 13 2007, 09:38 AM~7893331
> *RIGHT HERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 17 2007, 07:09 PM~7927153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 1 2007, 02:30 PM~8213632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 08:29 PM~8297253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 17 2007, 07:21 PM~8331776
> *SSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH......................THEY MITE HEAR US.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A HUGH BISH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 8 2007, 09:17 AM~8502867
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: OLD CHIT .............. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW JUSTDEEZS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

chillin. tryin to not do any work


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 2 2008, 11:15 AM~10997553
> *chillin.  tryin to not do any work
> *


I FEEL YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

Whatz UP my PEEPS!!! Howz the HEAT:::: Ohhh It's HOT!! Trust ME!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 27 2007, 03:45 PM~8883284
> *this is how i look but HUMAN !!!!!!!!!!!!.............................LOL.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

Shitz starting to MELT out here! How 'bout there!! IN THE BIG H-TOWN


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Look at this bunch of ugly mofos, especially the one in gray, silver back lookin mofo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hey Tery i have *one* copy of the magazine if you want it,if you want more you'll have to go to the heatwave office in pville


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 03:46 PM~10999492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take it (THIS IS KIKI shshshshs) when can (i )''he go and get it....... :cheesy:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 2 2008, 08:20 PM~11000561
> *i'll take it (THIS IS KIKI shshshshs) when can (i )''he go and get it....... :cheesy:
> *


whenever but friday i'm taking off won't be back till sunday.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 07:22 PM~11000578
> *whenever but friday i'm taking off won't be back till sunday.
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 2 2008, 07:02 PM~11000863
> *i hate you.........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 2 2008, 12:01 PM~10997446
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: VERY NICE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

THE 3RD WISH COMIN TO A SHOW NEAR YOU PUTOS!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 3 2008, 06:42 PM~11008813
> *THE 3RD WISH COMIN TO A SHOW NEAR YOU PUTOS!
> *


PUTOS BE WHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:0 :0 :uh: :0 :uh: :0 :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 5 2008, 03:32 PM~11018424
> *PUTOS BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

south side of h-town has been pretty quit since i took care of pony and his cab ''i mean slab................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 5 2008, 10:13 AM~11017042
> *TTT
> *


no :angry: t t b


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

What it do?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 06:58 PM~11032234
> *:uh:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 7 2008, 06:52 PM~11032172
> *What it do?
> *


nada mayne wat u up to.................... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up i dropping to say hi and just to look at this pic lol


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 8 2008, 11:29 AM~11037870
> *wuz up i dropping to say hi and just to look at this pic lol
> 
> 
> ...


SHES MY FAVORITE...................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 9 2008, 09:06 AM~11045461
> *SHES MY FAVORITE...................... :biggrin:
> *


yeah me to...............


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

mayne fuck kiki


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jul 9 2008, 07:03 PM~11050519
> *mayne fuck  kiki
> *


x2.. fuck em all in his hairy ass..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTB :biggrin: ......^^^^ :0 ^^^^


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 10 2008, 12:00 PM~11056165
> *TTB :biggrin: ......^^^^ :0 ^^^^
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

where everyone at  :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 01:03 PM~11072076
> *:dunno:
> *


  wassup


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 12 2008, 12:52 PM~11071994
> *where everyone at    :dunno:
> *


in kiki's butt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jul 9 2008, 07:03 PM~11050519
> *mayne fuck  kiki
> *


MAYNE I TOLD YOU "IM NOT EVEN TALKING TO UR MOM ANYMORE" DANG GET OVER IT...................OH YEAH UR MOM SAID TO CLEAN UR ROOM.........HHAHAHAHAHAHA :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 9 2008, 08:40 PM~11051361
> *x2.. fuck em all in his hairy ass..
> *


WHAT EVER PAINT SNIFFER.................... :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 9 2008, 10:06 AM~11045461
> *SHES MY FAVORITE...................... :biggrin:
> *


yes sir she is hot


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 13 2008, 09:42 AM~11076880
> * wassup
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 13 2008, 03:15 PM~11078198
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 13 2008, 03:15 PM~11078198
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :ugh:  :ugh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 13 2008, 11:00 AM~11077160
> *in kiki's butt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTB


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 14 2008, 02:23 PM~11085738
> *TTB
> *


WITH KNIGHTS....................... :biggrin: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 13 2008, 03:27 PM~11077982
> *MAYNE I TOLD YOU "IM NOT EVEN TALKING TO UR MOM ANYMORE" DANG GET OVER IT...................OH YEAH UR MOM SAID TO CLEAN UR ROOM.........HHAHAHAHAHAHA :tongue:  :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


main at least i still got a mom to tell me to cleaan muh n o yeah nogga aint even got a room jajajajaj :0 :0 :roflmao: :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jul 14 2008, 06:37 PM~11086835
> *main at least i still got a mom to tell me to cleaan muh  n o yeah nogga aint even got a room jajajajaj  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :0
> *


 :uh: wow that just not right....what up kiki


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jul 14 2008, 04:37 PM~11086835
> *main at least i still got a mom to tell me to cleaan muh  n o yeah nogga aint even got a room hahahahah  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :0
> *


***** needs spelling lessons.. :uh: :roflmao: ...its okay though..he's only 17 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 15 2008, 08:40 AM~11092599
> ****** needs spelling lessons.. :uh:  :roflmao: ...its okay though..he's only 17 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


spellin lessons 4 bad 4 da raza


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 15 2008, 08:30 PM~11097696
> *spellin lessons 4 bad 4 da raza
> *


arent you white?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

ok spelling lessons chingen a su madre pinche culos k ban ala escuela puto buebones ponganse a trabajar pendejos ther spell tha ray 512 or atleats read it jaja pinches chhicanos


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jul 15 2008, 09:42 PM~11097840
> *ok spelling lessons chingen a su madre pinche culos k ban ala escuela puto buebones ponganse a trabajar pendejos ther spell tha ray 512 or atleats  read it jaja pinches chhicanos
> *



:uh:
It got real mexican in here all of a sudden
Hit the s.a.p button :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2008, 07:36 PM~11097767
> *arent you white?
> *


no. r u?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 15 2008, 09:49 PM~11098566
> *no. r u?
> *


1/2. then what the hell are you? from your pics you look like casper


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2008, 09:10 PM~11098819
> *1/2.  then what the hell are you?  from your pics you look like casper
> *


:uh: dats not me, my aviter is violent j frum icp :uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 15 2008, 11:34 PM~11099670
> *:uh: dats not me, my aviter is violent j frum icp :uh:
> *


UH, I know who is in your avatar, im talking about pics of you that i have seen.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jul 15 2008, 07:42 PM~11097840
> *ok spelling lessons chingen a su madre pinche culos k ban ala escuela puto buebones ponganse a trabajar pendejos ther spell tha ray 512 or atleats  read it jaja pinches chhicanos
> *


someone hit the ''SAP'' button in this suma' ma bitch :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 dam it boy, its not looking good :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 15 2008, 09:10 PM~11098819
> *1/2.  then what the hell are you?  from your pics you look like casper
> *


whats up baby puncher............ :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 14 2008, 10:53 PM~11090844
> *:uh: wow that just not right....what up kiki
> *


WHATS UP MAYNE .........I TOLD THAT *****, THAT BITCH DIED YEARS AGO GET OVER IT , LET IT GO LIKE I LET UR MOMMA GO.......... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 16 2008, 07:21 PM~11106504
> *whats up baby puncher............ :cheesy:
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 16 2008, 08:08 PM~11107379
> *
> *


  
.........................OH YEAH TU MADRE.........


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 17 2008, 06:26 AM~11110057
> *
> .........................OH YEAH TU MADRE.........
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 16 2008, 09:57 AM~11102623
> *UH, I know who is in your avatar, im talking about pics of you that i have seen.
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 08:27 PM~11115774
> *:scrutinize:
> *


so are you just going to sit there and play dumb?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 07:56 PM~11116069
> *so are you just going to sit there and play dumb?
> *


:uh: 
wut is ur acusation agen? i need 2 c u type it agfen


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11116108
> *:uh:
> wut is ur acusation agen? i need 2 c u type it agfen
> *


in your pics, you look white. but you spit off all this raza shit. and you definitely on some ICP bullshit. so the question is.....are you white......or what the fuck are you?

i even spelled shit right so your ass could read it.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 08:12 PM~11116237
> *in your pics, you look white.  but you spit off all this raza shit.  and you definitely on some ICP bullshit.  so the question is.....are you white......or what the fuck are you?
> 
> i even spelled shit right so your ass could read it.
> *


im mexican
:uh: :uh: :uh:
n im da same color as lil menace
:twak:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 09:51 PM~11116608
> *im mexican
> :uh: :uh: :uh:
> n im da same color as lil menace
> ...


dont believe you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 09:51 PM~11116608
> *im mexican
> :uh: :uh: :uh:
> n im da same color as lil menace
> ...


dude you are more white than my cracker ass :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jul 17 2008, 08:54 PM~11116637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:
ur not white ur lyk pinkish red 
:rofl:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 17 2008, 09:55 PM~11116645
> *dude you are more white than my cracker ass  :biggrin:
> *


x2


you type like you stuck on some ebonics shit = white
you love icp = white
in your pics = white
and you call yourself "g money"????

only people i have ever heard use the phrase "g money" =white


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jul 17 2008, 10:01 PM~11116710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 09:02 PM~11116723
> *x2
> you type like you stuck on some ebonics shit    = white
> you love icp        = white
> ...


thos sound lyk steriotyps 2 me
:scrutinize:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 18 2008, 02:02 PM~11116723
> *x2
> you type like you stuck on some ebonics shit    = white
> you love icp        = white
> ...


:werd:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11116754
> *thos sound lyk steriotyps 2 me
> :scrutinize:
> *


those are facts :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:06 PM~11116754
> *thos sound lyk steriotyps 2 me
> :scrutinize:
> *


not stereotypes. just the truth. there are some things you cannot deny

mexicans love to pile 100 people in a car
black people put the light bill in their babys name
white people do goofy shit like you


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jul 17 2008, 09:04 PM~11116736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D admitid hees whiteboy
so by ur logic,
D luvs icp? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 10:08 PM~11116781
> *not stereotypes.  just the truth.  there are some things you cannot deny
> 
> mexicans love to pile 100 people in a car
> ...


lmfao now look you made him cry


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:11 PM~11116815
> *D  admitid hees whiteboy
> so by ur logic,
> D luvs icp? :dunno:
> *


and yes i do listen to IPC and so does the vp of my chapter hell he even paints his face and everything thats what white boys do lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jul 17 2008, 10:11 PM~11116815-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 17 2008, 09:11 PM~11116817
> *lmfao now look you made him cry
> 
> *


u lykd mah caption?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 09:08 PM~11116781
> *not stereotypes.  just the truth.  there are some things you cannot deny
> 
> mexicans love to pile 100 people in a car
> ...


so i gess i shood go buy a 12 pak of coronas, dickeys n cortez, and ****** myself up 4 u?
:loco:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:17 PM~11116879
> *so i gess i shood go buy a 12 pak of coronas, dickeys n cortez, and ****** myself up 4 u?
> :loco:
> *


dude just admit it you are white nugga


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 18 2008, 02:11 PM~11116817
> *lmfao now look you made him cry
> 
> 
> ...


someone add text "mi Typng..hertz thee brainz" haha.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 17 2008, 10:18 PM~11116891
> *someone add text "mi Typng..hertz thee brainz" haha.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jul 17 2008, 10:17 PM~11116879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaa


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 18 2008, 02:23 PM~11116935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i no wut i am n i dont gota argue nuthnn wit nobody
if any1 of u genuinly had a problm wit me u wooda jus sent a pm. insted of postn in topiks tryn 2 show out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 10:23 PM~11116935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:25 PM~11116958
> *i no wut i am n i dont gota argue nuthnn  wit nobody
> if any1 of u genuinly had a problm wit me u wooda jus sent a pm. insted of postn in topiks tryn 2 show out
> *


i dont have a problem. and im not arguing.

and fukk a pm. im a man. i dont have to hide my conversations from nobody.

never seen you back down this easy. must have struck a nerve.


and oh yeah....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 09:29 PM~11116998
> *i dont have a problem.  and im not arguing.
> *


ooviously u do, if ull go 2 pages on da color of sum1s skin :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 17 2008, 10:40 PM~11117115
> *ooviously u do, if ull go 2 pages on da color of sum1s skin :dunno:
> *


sorry. you just make yourself an easy target.

and i know my homies in miracles will find this entertaining.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jun 24 2008, 09:54 PM~10945168
> *my car at san marcos
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 17 2008, 09:11 PM~11116817
> *lmfao now look you made him cry
> 
> 
> ...


now...this character irritates me as much as he does everyone else....but why the hell do you have a shirtless pic of him in your files D??? :scrutinize:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11117980
> *now...this character irritates me as much as he does everyone else....but why the hell do you have a shirtless pic of him in your files D??? :scrutinize:
> *


CAUSE D 'S A *** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAH IN HIS AZ PUTOS............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 09:46 PM~11117169
> *sorry.  you just make yourself an easy target.
> 
> and i know my homies in miracles will find this entertaining.
> *


JUSTDEEZ THANKS FOR THE PROGRAMS I GOT FROM YOU AND YOUR RIGHT THIS SHIT IS FUNNY ...............ME GUSTA CHINGAR CON LOS GRINGOS. :biggrin: :biggrin:  .............H-TOWN COMING DOWN FOR THE TEJAS HEAT WAVE THIS WEEKEND HOMIE ??????????......................
.............OH YEAH TU MADRE...............


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 18 2008, 07:36 PM~11123904
> *JUSTDEEZ THANKS FOR THE PROGRAMS I GOT FROM YOU AND YOUR RIGHT THIS SHIT IS FUNNY ...............ME GUSTA CHINGAR CON LOS GRINGOS. :biggrin:  :biggrin:   .............H-TOWN COMING DOWN FOR THE TEJAS HEAT WAVE THIS WEEKEND HOMIE ??????????......................
> .............OH YEAH TU MADRE...............
> *


not me. too far. too hot. and too many people i dont wanna see gonna be there. :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 18 2008, 07:00 PM~11124045
> *not me.  too far.  too hot.  and too many people i dont wanna see gonna be there. :angry:
> *


LOS GRINGOS QUE NO ???????. :biggrin: THATS COOL STAY IN THE AC CAUSE ITS A HOT MOTHERFUCKER OUT THERE ...............OH YEAH TU MADRE.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

...................TEXAS HEAT WAVE 2008 AWUSTIN BABY...............
MIRACLES HAD A GOOD TURN OUT 15 ENTRIES 7 TROPHYS 
....................THATS HOW WE ROLL ..........................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

yep...hell of a weekend....and thanx for kepping this topic alive while out at the show jusdeez/g money/straight clownin hahahahaha :biggrin:  ...pics from heatwave later!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 21 2008, 08:45 AM~11138294
> *yep...hell of a weekend....and thanx for kepping this topic alive while out at the show jusdeez/g money/straight clownin hahahahaha :biggrin:   ...pics from heatwave later!
> *


..........CHECK YOU LATER ,CHECK YOU LATER...................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 21 2008, 09:02 AM~11138407
> *..........CHECK YOU LATER ,CHECK YOU LATER...................
> *


hahaha...such a fucken loser man, "check you later, check you later".... naw but when you get the chance if you swing up here to h-town later bring that aircraft paint stripper..forgot it at your crib...you need to come check out that rim and then we gotta start workin on gettin new rims and a new battery :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 21 2008, 09:12 AM~11138501
> *hahaha...such a fucken loser man, "check you later, check you later".... naw but when you get the chance if you swing up here to h-town later bring that aircraft paint stripper..forgot it at your crib...you need to come check out that rim and then we gotta start workin on gettin new rims and a new battery :uh:  :uh:
> *


ALREADY FOOL WE'LL GET THAT SHIT FIX BEFORE NEXT SHOW DONT WORRY ABOUT IT JUST GO AND SHINE THAT FIRST PLACE TROPHY YOU GOT AND STAY OUT OF THE SUN FOR A FEW DAYS HAHAHAHAHA................ OH YEAH MY SISTER..... :biggrin: .I MEAN .........
...TU MADRE..............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61+Jul 18 2008, 12:30 AM~11117980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 21 2008, 10:23 AM~11139056
> *hell no i do  have a pic on file, who you think i am it is on his myspace  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I DONT THINK THERE TALKING ABOUT LOWRIDIN NO MORE........ :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 21 2008, 01:47 PM~11140267
> *I DONT THINK THERE TALKING ABOUT LOWRIDIN NO MORE........ :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTB LIKE MILO...................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Any pics of ray's bike


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 21 2008, 10:17 AM~11139017
> *ALREADY FOOL WE'LL GET THAT SHIT FIX BEFORE NEXT SHOW DONT WORRY ABOUT IT JUST GO AND SHINE THAT FIRST PLACE TROPHY YOU GOT AND STAY OUT OF THE SUN FOR A FEW DAYS HAHAHAHAHA................ OH YEAH MY SISTER..... :biggrin: .I  MEAN .........
> ...TU MADRE..............
> *


yeeeaaa  ....and im not gonna be stepping outside into the sun for a while :roflmao: :roflmao: ......CANT WAIT FOR THE BIKE TO BUST OUT, I GOT A SUPRISE FOR ALOT OF PEOPLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 22 2008, 07:38 AM~11147017
> *Any pics of ray's bike
> *


NAW  ...things went unlanned AS FAR AS THE BIKE and i ended up entering and winning 1st place with the camry....NEXT SHOW FOR SURE I WILL HAVE PICS OF MY BIKE......IN TIME  :biggrin: ...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 22 2008, 11:00 AM~11147565
> *NAW  ...things went unlanned AS FAR AS THE BIKE and i ended up entering and winning 1st place with the camry....NEXT SHOW FOR SURE I WILL HAVE PICS OF MY BIKE......IN TIME   :biggrin: ...
> *


Lmk if ya still me


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHERES PONY WITH THE PICS ???????????


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jul 22 2008, 10:41 AM~11148551
> *Lmk if ya still me
> *


in time :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 22 2008, 12:17 PM~11149552
> *WHERES PONY WITH THE PICS ???????????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 22 2008, 01:11 PM~11150103
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THAT DAM MEXICAN OR SHOULD I SAY MEXICANT.....HAHAHAHAHAH
.................IM GETTING BETTER .........OH YEAH TU MADRE


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 22 2008, 01:10 PM~11150092
> *in time...........................................tu madre.......................... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTB...........


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 23 2008, 09:56 AM~11158168
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHERE ARE THE PICS HOMIE............. :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 23 2008, 10:37 AM~11158489
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS HOMIE............. :angry:
> *


not at my casa now


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 23 2008, 11:47 AM~11159089
> *not at my casa now
> *


WELL ROLL BACK THERE OR SHIT ROLL UP HERE TO DEL VALLE, WE JUST CHILLIN LIKE VILLINS UP IN HERE.........Y ARE U CRYING........... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2008, 04:26 PM~10958462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM IM CUTE..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 2 2008, 10:22 PM~10784721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: OLD SCHOOL......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 23 2008, 02:06 PM~11160520
> *WELL ROLL BACK THERE OR SHIT ROLL UP HERE TO DEL VALLE, WE JUST CHILLIN LIKE VILLINS UP IN HERE.........Y ARE U CRYING........... :biggrin:
> *


a couple pics from the past weekend at the heatwave


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 23 2008, 06:15 PM~11162616
> *TACO PLATE BENEFIT AT ALEX'S THIS SAT. 26TH
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 23 2008, 05:35 PM~11162270
> *a couple pics from the past weekend at the heatwave
> 
> 
> ...


NICE..... MIRACLES NEVER CEASE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 22 2008, 02:28 PM~11150297
> *THAT DAM MEXICAN OR SHOULD I SAY MEXICANT.....HAHAHAHAHAH
> .................IM GETTING BETTER .........OH YEAH TU MADRE
> *


what pics :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jul 25 2008, 06:45 PM~11180838
> *what pics  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


the pics BANGO took foo! :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 25 2008, 07:52 PM~11180883
> *the pics BANGO took foo! :biggrin:
> *


oooooooo tomorow foo bango gots the camara


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Jul 25 2008, 07:52 PM~11181236
> *oooooooo tomorow foo bango gots the camara
> *


BANGO NEEDS TO POST THEM MUTHAFUCKERS.............. :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 25 2008, 09:21 PM~11181794
> *BANGO NEEDS TO POST THEM MUTHAFUCKERS.............. :angry:
> *


x2.......................... oh yeah tu madre............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 27 2008, 08:53 AM~11189082
> *:rant:
> *


X2


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

YOU GOTTA WORK TOMMOROW :0 !...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 27 2008, 06:01 PM~11191733
> *YOU GOTTA WORK TOMMOROW :0 !...
> *


FUCK YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!.............GOTTA MAKE THAT MONEY TO STAY ON TOP...
............................POR QUE GUEY ????.................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 28 2008, 04:19 AM~11194756
> *FUCK YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!.............GOTTA MAKE THAT MONEY TO STAY ON TOP...
> ............................POR QUE GUEY ????.................
> *


JUS WANTED TO SAY THAT WHILE I STILL CAN! :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 28 2008, 08:00 AM~11195437
> *JUS WANTED TO SAY THAT WHILE I STILL CAN! :roflmao:
> *


WHATEVALOSER..........................MY SISTER I MEAN TU MADRE :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 28 2008, 11:58 AM~11197111
> *WHATEVALOSER..........................MY SISTER I MEAN TU MADRE :angry:
> *


hahahaha....so you think you can get work discounts on some candy paint at work!  (how much would it originally cost for the candy paint i need anways?)...do you know?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

i GOtS Some Money To Get THe Paint Kiki....GET AT ME! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 29 2008, 10:05 AM~11205538
> *hahahaha....so you think you can get work discounts on some candy paint at work!  (how much would it originally cost for the candy paint i need anways?)...do you know?
> *


I'LL CHECK IT OUT FOOL!!!!! AND CHIT MAN I DONT KNOW U GOTTA TALK TO TRANSFORMER DUDE :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2008, 02:33 PM~11216971
> *I'LL CHECK IT OUT FOOL!!!!! AND CHIT MAN I DONT KNOW U GOTTA TALK TO TRANSFORMER DUDE  :uh:
> *


yea...i'll get it covered sometime this week when i get the chance


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 30 2008, 02:42 PM~11217052
> *yea...i'll get it covered sometime this week when i get the chance
> *


FO-SHIZZLE MY BIZZLE...........OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2008, 02:51 PM~11217155
> *FO-SHIZZLE MY BIZZLE...........OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT......
> *


 :roflmao:  ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 30 2008, 03:14 PM~11217383
> *:roflmao:   ...
> *


WHERES BANGO WIT THE PICS FOOL............. :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2008, 03:30 PM~11217547
> *WHERES BANGO WIT THE PICS FOOL............. :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 30 2008, 03:14 PM~11217383
> * :uh:  :uh:  :uh:   ...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2008, 12:21 PM~11225451
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOT 'EM!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 31 2008, 02:02 PM~11226429
> *GOT 'EM!
> *


SAY MAYNE WATS GOING ON IN THE SOUTH SIDE OF H-TOWN :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2008, 05:06 PM~11228092
> *SAY MAYNE WATS GOING ON IN THE SOUTH SIDE OF H-TOWN  :cheesy:
> *


Chillen...Chillen


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 1 2008, 11:51 AM~11234470
> *Chillen...Chillen
> *


CHOCOLATE CAKE !!!!!!!!!!!!.............. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHO LET OUT THE CHICKEN ???


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki+Aug 2 2008, 08:51 AM~11241015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GOIN OUT TO THE PARK LATER TODAY!?..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 3 2008, 09:54 AM~11246578
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU GOIN OUT TO THE PARK LATER TODAY!?..
> *


FO-SHO HOMIE...................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 4 2008, 06:25 AM~11252663
> *FO-SHO HOMIE...................
> *


park was packed yesterday huh? :wow: :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 4 2008, 10:02 AM~11254052
> *park was packed yesterday huh? :wow:  :wow:
> *


'' I KNOW HUH ''................. :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 4 2008, 12:38 PM~11255632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT TIME YOU LEAVING :guns: :loco:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 4 2008, 12:40 PM~11255649
> *WHAT TIME YOU LEAVING :guns:  :loco:
> *


me?? i'm working the show. i live like 5 minutes from were its gonna be


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 4 2008, 11:44 PM~11262163
> *me?? i'm working the show. i live like 5 minutes from were its gonna be
> *


SWEET...............................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:biggrin: whats up! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 5 2008, 09:31 AM~11263959
> *:biggrin: whats up! :biggrin:
> *


UR AZ PUTO........................ :biggrin: TTB BITCHES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2008, 02:03 PM~11266483
> *UR AZ PUTO........................ :biggrin: TTB BITCHES!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2008, 02:03 PM~11266483
> *UR AZ PUTO........................ :biggrin: TTB BITCHES!!!!!!!!!
> *


hows cammy?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 6 2008, 10:32 AM~11274094
> *hows cammy?
> *


UP AND RUNNING BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!...............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 6 2008, 12:03 PM~11274967
> *UP AND RUNNING BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!...............
> *


LIKE PONY'S CAB MAKING THAT $$$$$$$


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 6 2008, 12:03 PM~11274967
> *UP AND RUNNING BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!...............
> *


  :biggrin: ....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 6 2008, 05:32 PM~11277980
> *LIKE PONY'S CAB MAKING THAT  $$$$$$$
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 5 2008, 06:10 AM~11262884
> *SWEET...............................
> *


if your going i'll be the shortest one with a staff shirt on if you wanna say hi


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 8 2008, 01:32 AM~11291511
> *if your going i'll be the shortest one with a staff shirt on if you wanna say hi
> *


ALREADY MY SHORT HOMIE...............
....................OH YEAH TU MADRE..................................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

SUP!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 8 2008, 03:11 PM~11295800
> *   SUP!
> *


DANG HOMIE ITS HOT AS SHIT OUT SIDE ...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DROP IT LIKE ITS HOT........................OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT....
................OH YEAH RAY-512 MADRE....................


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 8 2008, 07:35 PM~11297239
> *DROP IT LIKE ITS HOT........................OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT....
> ................OH YEAH RAY-512 MADRE....................
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 8 2008, 07:10 PM~11297454
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


why are ya'll just standing there like that.........................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 8 2008, 03:24 PM~11295908
> *DANG HOMIE ITS HOT AS SHIT OUT SIDE ...........
> *


THIS FEELS LIKE THE LONGEST FUCKIN SUMMER EVER!! :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR MIRACLES WHILE THE REST OF THE CLUB IS AT A CARSHOW!..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 10 2008, 09:43 AM~11305890
> *HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR MIRACLES WHILE THE REST OF THE CLUB IS AT A CARSHOW!..
> *


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!...........THATS HOW WE ROLL TWO PLACE AT THE SAME TIME BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................  12 ENTRIES 6 AWARDS


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

IN MY AZ PUTOS .......... I MEAN UR AZ PUTOS..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 10 2008, 06:08 PM~11308669
> *IN MY AZ PUTOS .......... I MEAN UR AZ PUTOS..........
> *


X2................T.T.B


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 10 2008, 06:07 PM~11308662
> *YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!...........THATS HOW WE ROLL TWO PLACE AT THE SAME TIME BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................  12 ENTRIES 6 AWARDS
> *


thats whut im talkin bout!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 11 2008, 01:26 PM~11315803
> *thats whut im talkin bout!!! :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT IN DIRTYBYRDS AZZ.......................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 11 2008, 04:14 PM~11317215
> *RIGHT IN DIRTYBYRDS AZZ.......................... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup
> *


xxxxxxxxxxxx2222222222222222222


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 11 2008, 04:14 PM~11317215
> *RIGHT IN DIRTYBYRDS AZZ.......................... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .... hows the bike "death wish" lookin!?..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 12 2008, 10:24 AM~11324017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .... hows the bike "death wish" lookin!?..
> *


DROPED AND RUNNING ...... HOWS IT GOING IN THE BIG H-TOWN ?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 2 2007, 07:43 PM~7823091
> *PROBABLY............... :biggrin: THERE AINT NO BUGS ON ME.......THERE MAYBE
> BUGS ON SOME OF YOU LUGS....... BUT THERE  AINT NO BUGS ON ME......
> .........................MI MADRE..................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

What up nicca


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 12 2008, 01:02 PM~11325363
> *What up nicca
> *


SAME OLD CHIT MAYNE JUST GETTING READY FOR THE 24TH............


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 12 2008, 05:13 PM~11326445
> *SAME OLD CHIT MAYNE JUST GETTING READY FOR THE 24TH............
> *


U takin the 2 wheeler or the cam


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 12 2008, 04:31 PM~11327033
> *U takin the 2 wheeler or the cam
> *


NOT SURE YET DEPENDS ON THEODORE ..............  YA'LL GOING ???


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ITS ALL BUTT NAKED.........


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 13 2008, 07:53 AM~11331713
> *NOT SURE YET DEPENDS ON THEODORE ..............  YA'LL GOING ???
> *


We might rabbit. We might


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 09:30 AM~11332859
> *We might rabbit. We might
> *


WE'LL LET ME KNOW...................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 12 2008, 11:09 AM~11324449
> *DROPED AND RUNNING  ......  HOWS IT GOING IN THE BIG H-TOWN ?
> *


all good....jus uffin: and makin money...stayin outta trouble! :biggrin:  call me when you get the chance!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 13 2008, 01:00 PM~11334567
> *all good....jus  uffin: and makin money...stayin outta trouble! :biggrin:    call me when you get the chance!
> *


FO-SHIZZLE...........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 13 2008, 02:33 PM~11335446
> *FO-SHIZZLE...........
> *


MY BIZZLE........


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 13 2008, 09:30 AM~11332859
> *We might rabbit. We might
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz popin miracles waz good?.....


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 13 2008, 11:10 PM~11338942
> *:uh:
> *


Close yo mouth b4 u catch a fly.......terry what time u leaving 4 da show s.a


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 13 2008, 09:11 PM~11338957
> *waz popin miracles waz good?.....
> *


whats da deal foo?!..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT....


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 08:01 AM~11341523
> *Close yo mouth b4 u catch a fly.......terry what time u leaving 4 da show s.a
> *


  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:machinegun: :guns: :guns: :tongue:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 14 2008, 08:01 AM~11341523
> *Close yo mouth b4 u catch a fly.......terry what time u leaving 4 da show s.a
> *


NOT SURE ON WHO GOING JUST YET ,WHAT TIME YA'LL LEAVING


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 13 2008, 09:11 PM~11338957
> *waz popin miracles waz good?.....
> *


SAME OLD CHIT FOOL ............
................OH YEAH TU MADRE.......................


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 15 2008, 08:23 AM~11350251
> *NOT SURE ON WHO GOING JUST YET ,WHAT TIME YA'LL LEAVING
> *


Anna and I are thinging of going sat and staying the night to cruize like the last belton/temple show


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 15 2008, 07:21 AM~11350452
> *Anna and I are thinging of going sat and staying the night to cruize like the last belton/temple show
> *


SWEET LETS DO IT!! ............ WAIT NOT LIKE THAT..WELL WHAT EVER U THINK
..................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 14 2008, 06:48 PM~11346969
> *:machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :tongue:
> *


 :uh: :0 :uh: :0 :uh: :0


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 15 2008, 09:28 AM~11350487
> *SWEET LETS DO IT!! ............ WAIT NOT LIKE THAT..WELL WHAT EVER U THINK
> ..................
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 15 2008, 07:37 AM~11350523
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

kiki.........................................joto..................................... tu madre


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 08:47 AM~11350962
> *kiki.........................................joto..................................... tu madre
> *


QUE ONDAS GUEY THX FOR THE CLUB SHIRT CARNAL.............MAS PUTO............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 15 2008, 09:23 AM~11351230
> *QUE ONDAS GUEY THX FOR THE CLUB SHIRT CARNAL.............MAS PUTO............
> *



no problem, so since we had the agreenment already go ahead and tell all your people to put EXCLUSIVE on their profile  oh yeah TU MADRE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

kiki Today, 09:27 AM | | Post #266 

IT'S LA VIDA....

Posts: 2,506
Joined: Nov 2005
From: AUSTIN TEXAS BABY!!
Car Club: Exclusive ATX Chapter




QUOTE(Drop'em @ Aug 15 2008, 09:24 AM) 
Well if you are telling the truth then let me be the first to say congratz and it was a nice showing bike you had there john


FO-SHO......................OH YEAH DROPEM ....TU MADRE...... 


--------------------

.........MIRACLES NEVER CEASE..........
..................TU MADRE.........................


SPONSORED BY SIC 713 KUSTOMS
WICKED METAL WORKS 812-402-4362
..........CURBSIDE DESIGNZ..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 09:25 AM~11351249
> *no problem, so since we had the agreenment already go ahead and tell all your people to put EXCLUSIVE on their profile    oh yeah TU MADRE
> *


ORALE................ RIGHT AFTER THE TEMPLE SHOW......................TELL REC 
THAT I SAID HIS MADRE......................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

kiki 

IT'S LA VIDA....

Posts: 2,506
Joined: Nov 2005
From: AUSTIN TEXAS BABY!!
Car Club: Exclusive ATX Chapter


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 15 2008, 09:29 AM~11351284
> *ORALE................ RIGHT AFTER THE TEMPLE SHOW......................TELL REC
> THAT I SAID HIS MADRE......................
> *



OKAY. He said la tuya nad TU MADRE Y la madre tu madre


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 09:28 AM~11351271
> *kiki  Today, 09:27 AM    |  | Post #266
> 
> IT'S LA VIDA....
> ...


YEAH !!! TEAM EXCLUSIVE PUTOS..................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 15 2008, 09:30 AM~11351296
> *OKAY. He said la tuya nad TU MADRE Y la madre tu madre
> *


IN HIS AZZ PUTO............  
............TEAM EXCLUSIVE BITCHES......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 15 2008, 09:34 AM~11351330
> *IN HIS AZZ PUTO............
> ............TEAM EXCLUSIVE BITCHES......
> *



LOL. He didnt say that but if he was he would ............


tu madre


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

iz miracles going 2 da tempel show?....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 15 2008, 10:36 AM~11351713
> *iz miracles going 2 da tempel show?....
> *


IM GOING FO-SHO NOT SURE ON ANYBODY ELSE I'LL FIND OUT AT THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND........................OH YEAH TU MADRE.................TELL NEVA


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHY SO SERIOUS ...........DAMMIT DROPEM NOW IM SAYING IT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 15 2008, 11:32 PM~11357200
> *WHY SO SERIOUS ...........DAMMIT DROPEM NOW IM SAYING IT
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH........... REAL HIGH


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

wasup miracles


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 17 2008, 11:05 AM~11364688
> *wasup miracles
> *


what good homie?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 17 2008, 01:16 PM~11365429
> *what good homie?
> *


IN AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 17 2008, 05:47 PM~11366704
> *IN MY AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


bout time! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wow: saw some crazy chit 2day


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 17 2008, 10:52 PM~11369396
> *:wow: saw some crazy chit 2day
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 I TOLD YOU I DIDNT HAVE ANY CLEAN UNDERWEAR FOOL......


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 17 2008, 10:52 PM~11369396
> *:wow: saw some crazy chit 2day
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 17 2008, 10:52 PM~11369396
> *:wow: saw some crazy chit 2day
> *


WHAT WAS THE CRAZY CHIT YOU SAW...............................
................OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE..............


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 19 2008, 08:38 AM~11380293
> *WHAT WAS THE CRAZY CHIT YOU SAW...............................
> ................OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE..............
> *


Something that blew my lid


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 09:18 AM~11381163
> *Something that blew my lid
> *


 :0   :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 09:18 AM~11381163
> *Something that blew my lid
> *


THATS HORRIBLE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 3 2007, 01:10 PM~8464455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good times


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 05:56 PM~11386374
> *Good times
> *


RIGHT IN THE BUTT  ................................


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

look at my lil bros work


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

my lil bro messing around


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 19 2008, 05:56 PM~11386374
> *Good times
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Aug 20 2008, 08:54 AM~11392114
> *look at my lil bros work
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: :0   :angry: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Aug 20 2008, 08:54 AM~11392114
> *look at my lil bros work
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LEGIT..................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 19 2008, 07:34 PM~11387366
> *RIGHT IN THE BUTT   ................................
> *


x2.........................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 18 2008, 10:17 AM~11371711
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 21 2008, 07:26 AM~11401085
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 21 2008, 05:09 PM~11405708
> *:tongue:
> *


DID YOU SEE SOME CRAZY CHIT TOO ???????????


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like rain all weekend :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 22 2008, 07:41 AM~11410393
> *Looks like rain all weekend :uh:
> *


dont say that :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 22 2008, 11:49 AM~11411138
> *dont say that  :angry:
> *


I didn't.....the weather channel did


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 22 2008, 11:06 AM~11411781
> *I didn't.....the weather channel did
> *


they was probably jus bullshittin with you :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....but damn i hope it dont rain


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jul 17 2008, 10:12 PM~11116237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jul 17 2008, 11:06 PM~11116754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after all this shit, he dont come in here no more    



:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 22 2008, 07:40 PM~11415694
> *after all this shit, he dont come in here no more
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats up hommies ready for the show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 23 2008, 12:40 PM~11415694
> *after all this shit, he dont come in here no more
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


he hangs in off topic now, last time i saw he was getting fooled with again.

ohhh wellz..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Aug 23 2008, 10:55 AM~11418416
> *he hangs in off topic now, last time i saw he was getting fooled with again.
> 
> ohhh wellz..
> *


x2 fuck him. he dont belong here anyway!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Aug 23 2008, 08:45 AM~11418378
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Whats up hommies ready for the show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Aug 23 2008, 08:45 AM~11418378
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Whats up hommies ready for the show :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OOH !! YOU DAM SKIPPY !!!!!!!  RIGHT IN THE BUTT !!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

Are we ready for the show or what!!!!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirty Bird 88_@Aug 23 2008, 05:37 PM~11420772
> *Are we ready for the show or what!!!!!!!
> *


NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 24 2008, 04:34 AM~11423371
> *NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


NOW IM READY..................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 24 2008, 08:03 PM~11427469
> *
> NOW IM READY..................
> *


 :cheesy: JUST KIDDING............... OR AM I.................. :0


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

terry u gone topless


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 25 2008, 08:05 AM~11430587
> *terry u gone topless
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:  ..he's gone topless


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 25 2008, 08:05 AM~11430587
> *terry u gone topless
> *


JUST LIKE LIZ .........................HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

R.I.P........................TRAVIS HORN...................................... :angel: 
GOOD GUY AND DAD..............................OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

kiki you fukkn bitch!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 08:46 PM~11437962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RIGHT IN THE BUTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SORRY I JUST FIGURED EVERY CAR CLUB NEEDS A CHOP TOP ....................
.......THX ALEX ............... NOW WE'RE BOTH TOPLESS SEE YOU UNDER THE BRIDGES ON I35 WHEN IT RAINS........... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 25 2008, 10:29 PM~11438922
> *kiki you fukkn bitch!!!!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHATCHA THINK ............. :thumbsup: YEA OR NEA :thumbsdown: ........................OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE.........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

CONGRATS TO ALL WHO ENTER ...............................
.................MIRACLES CAR CLUB 5 ENTRIES 5 THOPHYS.....................
...................GOOD YOB EVERYBODY.......................CANT WAIT FOR THE AWUSTIN CHOW .......................


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 25 2008, 05:56 PM~11435885
> *R.I.P........................TRAVIS HORN...................................... :angel:
> GOOD GUY AND DAD..............................OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE..
> *


Who's This


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 08:46 PM~11437962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You too, @$#% man im gunna have to put my top back on


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 26 2008, 08:19 AM~11440692
> *Who's This
> *


REMEMBER WHEN YOU AND LIZ WENT TO MY B-DAY PARTY AT KC HOUSE ON SLAUGHTER LANE THAT ONLY WHITE DUDE THAT WAS THERE HE'S MY ADOPTED BROTHER JUSTIN ........ THAT WAS HIS DAD REAL GOOD CAT WE USE TO SMOKE AND CHILL WITH THAT DUDE YEARS AGO..............  





R.I.P ...........................TRAVIS HORN............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 26 2008, 08:23 AM~11440716
> *You too, @$#% man im gunna have to put my top back on
> *


HAHAHAH THATS COOL MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR BLAZER FOOL
WATCHA THINK ABOUT MY LIL CAMRY............................ :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2008, 08:30 AM~11440744
> *HAHAHAH THATS COOL MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR BLAZER FOOL
> WATCHA THINK ABOUT MY LIL CAMRY............................ :cheesy:
> *


It looks good. Man I cant even wait till I finish it, I picture it my mind and DAMN I cant wait


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 26 2008, 08:42 AM~11440813
> *It looks good. Man I cant even wait till I finish it, I picture it my mind and DAMN I cant wait
> *


FUCK IT DRAW IT ON PAPER TO CHOW ME...... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 25 2008, 08:46 PM~11437962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2008, 08:16 AM~11440153
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHATCHA THINK ............. :thumbsup: YEA OR NEA  :thumbsdown: ........................OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE.........
> *


looks cool to me, but you just asking for it.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 25 2008, 05:56 PM~11435885
> *R.I.P........................TRAVIS HORN...................................... :angel:
> GOOD GUY AND DAD..............................OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE..
> *


x2


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 26 2008, 06:35 AM~11440207
> *CONGRATS TO ALL WHO ENTER ...............................
> .................MIRACLES CAR CLUB 5 ENTRIES 5 THOPHYS.....................
> ...................GOOD YOB EVERYBODY.......................CANT WAIT FOR THE AWUSTIN CHOW .......................
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 25 2008, 07:56 PM~11435885
> *R.I.P........................TRAVIS HORN...................................... :angel:
> GOOD GUY AND DAD..............................OH YEAH "REC" TU MADRE..
> *


 :angel: :angel: R.I.P


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 25 2008, 07:56 PM~11435885
> *R.I.P........................TRAVIS HORN...................................... :angel:
> GOOD GUY AND DAD..........YOU WILL BE MISS*


:tears: :angel:  R.I.P.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 26 2008, 10:54 AM~11441830
> *looks cool to me, but you just asking for it.
> *


YYEEAAHHH !!! GET TA STEPPIN !!!!!!!!!!...........(KICKIN IT OLD SCHOOL)
......................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 12:48 PM~11442800
> *:angel:  :angel: R.I.P
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MADE IT TO THA CHARTS  ... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 26 2008, 04:53 PM~11445111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: GOOD YOB MIRACLES ...............


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:guns:





















Sorry there was a bug on the corner of the screen.......got em


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 27 2008, 07:56 AM~11450021
> *:guns:
> Sorry there was a bug on the corner of the screen.......got em
> *


 :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHA............FUCK THAT BUGGY.
........................GET UP CHUCKY !!!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Aug 27 2008, 07:56 AM~11450021
> *:guns:
> Sorry there was a bug on the corner of the screen.......got em
> *


 :roflmao: TTT!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 27 2008, 01:05 PM~11452271
> *:roflmao: TTT!
> *


THEO!!!! WAT IT DEW IN THE SOUTHSIDE OF H- TOWN ???? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTB.............


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 05:12 PM~11444203
> *
> *


Due to insurance liability, we will not have a hop at the Austin show on the 14th...we apologize!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 27 2008, 03:02 PM~11453416
> *THEO!!!! WAT IT DEW IN THE SOUTHSIDE OF H- TOWN ????  :biggrin:
> *


whuts da deal  .... aint a god damn thang goin down over here  ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 28 2008, 07:54 AM~11459576
> *Due to insurance liability, we will not have a hop at the Austin show on the 14th...we apologize!
> *


there goes kaze's chance


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 28 2008, 11:03 AM~11461062
> *there goes kaze's chance
> *


FO-SHO............................ :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 29 2008, 05:31 AM~11469440
> *FO-SHO............................ :angry:
> *


whut u up to??


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz popin everybody?......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 29 2008, 12:44 PM~11472217
> *waz popin everybody?......
> *


UR AZ PUTO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAA :biggrin: 
.....................OH YEAH TU MADRE ...OH YEAH I WENT THERE TELL NEVA !!!!!! :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 29 2008, 12:44 PM~11472217
> *waz popin everybody?......
> *


whuts da deal foo


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 29 2008, 06:06 PM~11474592
> *whuts da deal foo
> *


NADA JUST CHILLIN HERE IN THE BIG DEL VALLE THANG............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 30 2008, 07:08 AM~11477698
> *NADA JUST CHILLIN HERE IN THE BIG DEL VALLE THANG............
> *


thats cool....you comin my casa later?  ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 30 2008, 10:05 AM~11478260
> *thats cool....you comin my casa later?  ...
> *


FO- SHO.................... AFTER THE CLUB MEETING TONITE...........


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

i missed ur meeting


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 31 2008, 06:40 AM~11482616
> *i missed ur meeting
> *


YOU THINK............................THATS WHY I DID'NT SEE YOU ,YOU WERE'NT THERE
................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

you forgot to tell me were it was at thats why member lol 
u ceased to tell me lol


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 31 2008, 06:47 AM~11482627
> *you forgot to tell me were it was at thats why member lol
> u ceased to tell me lol
> *


HAHAHAHA FOOL OUR MEETINGS ARE ALWAYS AT THE DAIRY QUEEN ON RIVERSIDE HOMIE EVERY THREE WEEKS, YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME TO STOP IN
............WE GOT A CAR WASH SUNDAY THE 7TH AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON WILLIAM CANNON AND I35' BRING YOUR DIRTY AZ CUTTY FOR A CLEAN UP
     :uh: :0


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

bet fool next sunday im there


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 31 2008, 07:02 AM~11482660
> *bet fool next sunday im there
> *


BRING YOUR G-STRING AND HELP WASH CARS HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

LIZ kept them fool


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 31 2008, 07:08 AM~11482677
> *LIZ kept them fool
> *


WELL GO AND GET THEM FOOL SO WE CAN MATCH !!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

whuts down kiki!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 31 2008, 08:32 AM~11482910
> *whuts down kiki!! :biggrin:
> *


MY SUGAR ................I NEED SOME FOOD....... :biggrin: 
HOW WAS WORK LAST NIGHT FOOL.........


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 31 2008, 08:42 AM~11482937
> *MY SUGAR ................I NEED SOME FOOD....... :biggrin:
> HOW WAS WORK LAST NIGHT FOOL.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: , same shit diffrent day  .... did you ever hand luis the frame at the meeting


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 31 2008, 08:45 AM~11482949
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: , same shit diffrent day  .... did you ever hand luis the frame at the meeting
> *


NOT YET................I'LL GET THAT TO HIM THIS WEEK HOMIE.......................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 31 2008, 08:32 AM~11482910
> *whuts down kiki!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up niki i mean kiki


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Sep 1 2008, 08:09 AM~11488774
> *whats up niki i mean kiki
> *


NADA YOU BOLEGGED CHICKEN...... :cheesy: HOWS IT GOING MAYNE..


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Miracles bbq'ing piegons today?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WUZ UP FOOLS HOW YOU ALL DOING TODAY


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 1 2008, 09:35 AM~11489197
> *Miracles bbq'ing piegons today?
> *


HELL NAH !! TO HOT WE ORDER PIZZA................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2008, 10:18 AM~11489434
> *WUZ UP FOOLS HOW YOU ALL DOING TODAY
> *


SWEATING IN THE 103 DEGREES MAYNE .................. :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 1 2008, 08:52 AM~11488978
> *NADA YOU BOLEGGED CHICKEN...... :cheesy: HOWS IT GOING MAYNE..
> *


every thing iight over this way how the familia


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 1 2008, 04:19 PM~11491618
> *every thing iight over this way how the familia
> *


SAME OLD CHIT HOMIE ...................HOWS THE GOOD LIFE OVER THERE TREATING THE FAM ???.........


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

we iikght just miss da big city every now and then


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Sep 2 2008, 06:41 AM~11495939
> *we iikght just miss da big city every now and then
> *


DAMMIT JUST WALKIN WALMART AND ITS JUST LIKE HOME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley*


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2008, 10:18 AM~11489434
> *WUZ UP FOOLS HOW YOU ALL DOING TODAY
> *


Whuts goin on mayne, long time no hear


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 09:32 AM~11496809
> *We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s204.photobucket.com/flash/remix/player.swf?videoURL=http://vid204.photobucket.com/albums/bb171/atxss/928142f8.pbr&hostname=stream204.photobucket.com"></embed>

MIRACLES! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MIRACLES! :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 2 2008, 12:34 PM~11497853
> *
> 
> MIRACLES! :biggrin:
> *


werz them choppers at :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 09:32 AM~11496809
> * MIRACLES WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH AT THE ADVANCE AUTO PARTS ON WILLIAM CANNON AND DIRTY FIVE ON SEPT 7th IF YA'LL WANT A CLEAN LOLO BRING IT ON BY.................... :biggrin:*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 2 2008, 01:13 PM~11498594
> *werz them choppers at :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WHERE THE F*%# YOU BEEN MAYNE ............


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 02:16 PM~11498616
> *WHERE THE F*%# YOU BEEN MAYNE ............
> *


lost in the souf of h town mayne


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 2 2008, 01:19 PM~11498635
> *lost in the souf of h town mayne
> *


WELL YOU KNOW WE HAVE A CAR WASH THIS WEEKEND AND EACH MEMBER HAS TO PITCH IN 10BONES FOR THE BENIFIT HOMIE ................


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 02:23 PM~11498660
> *WELL YOU KNOW WE HAVE A CAR WASH THIS WEEKEND AND EACH MEMBER HAS TO PITCH IN 10BONES FOR THE BENIFIT HOMIE ................
> *


yeah yeah i kow ill be ther :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 2 2008, 01:24 PM~11498669
> *yeah  yeah i kow ill be ther  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


C-YA THERE YOU FAKAZSHIZNATE................AND BRING BANGO FOR SOME HELP


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 02:27 PM~11498687
> *C-YA THERE YOU FAKAZSHIZNATE................AND BRING BANGO FOR SOME HELP
> *


ight mayne


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 2 2008, 01:32 PM~11498719
> *ight mayne
> *


..................OH YEAH TU MADRE............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 2 2008, 01:13 PM~11498594
> *werz them choppers at :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


we took another route home.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 2 2008, 02:41 PM~11499333
> *we took another route home.
> *


HAHAHAHAH :biggrin: WE WERE LOOKING FOR YA'LL............ :uh: :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 2 2008, 11:32 AM~11496809
> *We will be having a car wash Sept. 6th at Advance Auto Parts 7th and Pleasant Valley
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 03:19 PM~11499691
> *HAHAHAHAH :biggrin: WE WERE LOOKING FOR YA'LL............  :uh:  :uh:
> *


pony had gas, i meant he had to stop and put gas! :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 2 2008, 04:39 PM~11500396
> *pony had gas, i meant he had to stop and put gas! :roflmao:
> *


DAM THAT WAS THAT FOUL SMELL...I THOUGHT IT WAS BIG RICKS FEET FROM KOP............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: HAHAHA OH YEAH RICK TU MADRE..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 2 2008, 07:07 PM~11501726
> *DAM THAT WAS THAT FOUL SMELL...I THOUGHT IT WAS BIG RICKS FEET FROM KOP............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: HAHAHA OH YEAH RICK TU MADRE..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW ..................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DAM THEO WHATS THE DAM DEAL...................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 3 2008, 06:04 PM~11510675
> *DAM THEO WHATS THE DAM DEAL...................
> *


whuts pissin you off :roflmao:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orange_juiced_@Sep 15 2007, 09:47 AM~8796105
> *fully chromed undies and rear end everthings done on this car got more pics
> 
> 
> ...



damn


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 4 2008, 02:44 PM~11519232
> *damn
> *


DAM WHERE DID YOU SEE THAT.....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

IN MY AZ PUTO..................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 5 2008, 01:53 PM~11528091
> *IN MY AZ PUTO..................
> *


BOUT TIME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 5 2008, 03:34 PM~11528916
> *BOUT TIME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WAIT I SAID THAT DRUNK I MEANT IN UR AZZ BITCH............... :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 6 2008, 08:21 AM~11534088
> *WAIT I SAID THAT DRUNK I MEANT IN UR AZZ BITCH............... :angry:
> *



:roflmao: :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

wheres pony


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 6 2008, 10:17 AM~11534537
> *wheres pony
> *


HE WENT AWALL I THINK HES A MEXICANT !!1..........................CHECK THE HOME DEPO HAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 8 2008, 06:02 AM~11546198
> *HE WENT AWALL I THINK HES A MEXICANT !!1..........................CHECK THE HOME DEPO HAHAHAHA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

KIKI GO MIMI :roflmao: :roflmao: TALKED TO LUIS, SO-FAR BIKES IS COMING ALONG FINE


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 6 2008, 11:17 AM~11534537
> *wheres pony
> *


waz up miracles :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 8 2008, 05:16 PM~11551438
> *waz  up miracles  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT UP MAYNE........ READY FOR THIS WEEKEND MY *****.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 8 2008, 04:06 PM~11550807
> *KIKI GO MIMI  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  TALKED TO LUIS, SO-FAR BIKES IS COMING ALONG FINE
> *


SWEET  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT........


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 9 2008, 12:45 PM~11558556
> *WAT UP MAYNE........ READY FOR THIS WEEKEND MY *****.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: austin here we come


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 9 2008, 03:54 PM~11559676
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: austin here we come
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 9 2008, 01:54 PM~11559676
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: austin here we come
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT......................


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11564122
> *SIC IN SWISTED GO MIMI....................
> ...................TU MADRE.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 9 2008, 05:36 PM~11560912
> *YOU DAM RIGHT......................
> *


what time gana leave to head down ther :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 9 2008, 04:27 PM~11560862
> *:roflmao:
> *


you takin your ride to the austin show milo? :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 10 2008, 11:12 AM~11567308
> *what time gana leave to head down ther  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


WELL WERE SUPPOST TO MEET UP AT 8:30 SUNDAY MORNING AT THE CAR WASH ON DECKER LANE JUST LIKE THE HEAT WAVE...........


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 11 2008, 08:10 AM~11574887
> *We have RESCHEDULED the Show for September 28th...It will continue to be a Full Points show on the 28th...Sorry for the inconvenience, we just wanna make sure everybody will be safe at home, instead of on the road.. Thank you for supporting WeGo, and we will See everybody in Waco on the 21st. Again, if you have any questions you can contact me Raymond Lara (254) 760-8323 or Tim Walls (214) 356-0352
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 11 2008, 07:26 AM~11574960
> *
> *


THANKS MR. NEPTUNE....................    .............
..........................OH YEAH TU MADRE............................


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 11 2008, 06:35 PM~11580259
> *THANKS MR. NEPTUNE....................      .............
> ..........................OH YEAH TU MADRE............................
> *


OH YEAH TU MADRE


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 11 2008, 06:36 PM~11580267
> *OH YEAH TU MADRE
> *


QUE ONDAS GUEY .........HOWS THE WEATHER OUT THERE ???????
.......................OH YEAH TU MADRE.............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up kik how you doing you crazy fooker


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

man the whole weekend is f*&%ed up :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 12 2008, 02:01 PM~11586155
> *man the whole weekend is f*&%ed up :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 12 2008, 12:01 PM~11586155
> *man the whole weekend is f*&%ed up :angry:
> *


HOWS 3rd WISH COMING ALONG........................   
GET TO STEPPING !!!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 12 2008, 04:51 PM~11588412
> *HOWS 3rd WISH COMING ALONG........................
> GET TO STEPPING !!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TO ALL MY LOWRIDIN FAMILY OUT THERE IN THIS FUCK UP WEATHER 
BECAREFUL AND OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YA'LL.....MIRACLES C.C.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 12 2008, 08:56 PM~11590245
> *TO ALL MY LOWRIDIN FAMILY OUT THERE IN THIS FUCK UP WEATHER
> BECAREFUL AND OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH YA'LL.....MIRACLES C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

SO WHATS UPWIT THA SHOW :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 13 2008, 03:14 PM~11594231
> *SO WHATS UPWIT THA SHOW :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


show canceled till the 28th of sept fool say call me up or get with theo for more info ...................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 12 2008, 12:01 PM~11586155
> *man the whole weekend is f*&%ed up :angry:
> *


KIKI GO MIMI.....................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 14 2008, 08:13 AM~11598162
> *KIKI GO MIMI.....................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:.... when you think i can get them wheels?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 14 2008, 11:15 AM~11598995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:.... when you think i can get them wheels?
> *


IN A COUPLE OF DAYS I'LL TAKE THEM TO YOU IN THE SOUTH SIDE OF H-TOWN....


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

sauffffffff side


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 15 2008, 05:37 AM~11604780
> *IN A COUPLE OF DAYS I'LL TAKE THEM TO YOU IN THE SOUTH SIDE OF H-TOWN....
> *


iight cool  , let me know


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 15 2008, 08:45 AM~11605543
> *iight cool  , let me know
> *


FO-SHIZZLE................I'LL TRY TO GET THEM TONITE........


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

just seen tha 3rd wish frame :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 15 2008, 08:57 AM~11605610
> *just seen tha 3rd wish frame :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :nosad: :no: switch the name, its still the same...................................(swishahouse or swishablast :biggrin: :biggrin: )


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 15 2008, 10:03 AM~11605666
> *:nosad:  :no: switch the name, its still the same...................................(swishahouse or swishablast :biggrin:  :biggrin: )
> *


so whats the new name


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 15 2008, 09:05 AM~11605689
> *so whats the new name
> *


  :dunno: its a suprise :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 15 2008, 10:08 AM~11605712
> *  :dunno:  its a suprise :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 15 2008, 09:08 AM~11605712
> *  :dunno:  its a suprise :biggrin:
> *


CALL IT BIG "TEASE."............


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

GO MIMI.............


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

what sup.... :420:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 15 2008, 10:32 AM~11606336
> * what sup.... :420:
> *


 :420: sup foo uffin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 20th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???**</span>*


<span style=\'colorurple\'>just so u kno :biggrin: 






Oh Yea Terry........Tu Nephew........


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 15 2008, 08:31 PM~11611623
> * Tu Nephew........
> *


u better be talkin bout nicko :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Call yo bike the " ponydon'tknowthenameofmybike" bike
:biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 16 2008, 08:21 AM~11614610
> *Call yo bike the " ponydon'tknowthenameofmybike" bike
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 16 2008, 07:21 AM~11614610
> *Call yo bike the " ponydon'tknowthenameofmybike" bike
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: long as name


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 20th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 15 2008, 10:32 AM~11606336
> * what sup.... :420:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 15 2008, 08:31 PM~11611623
> * THATS RIGHT MY SISTER !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 16 2008, 09:00 AM~11614509
> *u better be talkin bout nicko :biggrin:
> *


talking bout u foo


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 16 2008, 12:37 PM~11616756
> *talking bout u foo
> *


 :0 :uh: WHAT THE HELL DID I DO ????????


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

thatz tha problem what dont u dew!....... :biggrin: idk i just had 2 put in a comment!!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:420:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 16 2008, 12:37 PM~11616756
> *talking bout u foo
> *


aaaahhhhh heeelll naww :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 16 2008, 03:52 PM~11617956
> *thatz tha problem what dont u dew!....... :biggrin: idk i just had 2 put in a comment!!! HAHAHAHA
> *


ALREADY JUST LIKE A ROCHA ........... :biggrin: I FUCKIN LOVE THAT CHIT..
........................OH YEAH TU MADRE........THATS RIGHT TELL NEVA...... :cheesy:


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> aaaahhhhh heeelll naww :angry:  :biggrin:
> [/quote}
> HAY RAY GO MIMI .................... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> > aaaahhhhh heeelll naww :angry:  :biggrin:
> > [/quote}
> > HAY RAY GO MIMI .................... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 16 2008, 07:23 PM~11620402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


..................YEAH !!! GET TA STEPPIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 16 2008, 07:24 PM~11620417
> *..................YEAH !!! GET TA STEPPIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHERE THOSE PICS AT FOOL????????????..........
DEL VALLE VS HUTTO.........FRIDAY YOU GOING THEO.......


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 06:45 AM~11623640
> *WHERE THOSE PICS AT FOOL????????????..........
> DEL VALLE VS HUTTO.........FRIDAY YOU GOING THEO.......
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 06:34 AM~11623820
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


MAYNE "F" PONY...........................


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 07:46 AM~11623867
> *MAYNE "F" PONY...........................
> *


mayne f kiki :guns: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 05:45 AM~11623640
> *WHERE THOSE PICS AT FOOL????????????..........
> DEL VALLE VS HUTTO.........FRIDAY YOU GOING THEO.......
> *


i was, but i already made plans for friday to do some other thangs :biggrin: ...(and pics are coming.. :biggrin: )


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 17 2008, 08:13 AM~11623975
> *i was, but i already made plans for friday to do some other thangs :biggrin: ...(and pics are coming, be patient)
> *


fuck uu nkkkka


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 07:21 AM~11624020
> *fuck uu nkkkka
> *


 :loco: :scrutinize: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 07:10 AM~11623965
> *mayne f kiki  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:
> *


GO STAND OUT SIDE HOME DEPOT OR SOMETHING..............HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 08:49 AM~11624167
> *GO STAND OUT SIDE HOME DEPOT OR SOMETHING..............HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


nah cause i have a job mayne


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:420:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 17 2008, 08:04 AM~11624256
> *nah cause i have a job mayne
> *


LIAR SAY SWEAR TO GOD.................. :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 12:41 PM~11626666
> *LIAR SAY SWEAR TO GOD.................. :biggrin:
> *


haha... sending pics now, let me upload 'em :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 18 2008, 06:07 AM~11633465
> *haha... sending pics now, let me upload 'em :biggrin:
> *


computer is acting dumb right now :angry:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 18 2008, 10:06 AM~11634808
> *:rant:
> *


 :rant: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2008, 12:49 PM~11636109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2008, 12:49 PM~11636109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTB


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 18 2008, 06:01 PM~11638792
> *TTB
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT....................


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2008, 12:49 PM~11636109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA HE'Z ON MY TEAM! :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Sep 19 2008, 10:01 AM~11644088
> *HAHAHA HE'Z ON MY TEAM! :biggrin:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: HAHAHA


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 19 2008, 03:23 PM~11645936
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HAHAHA
> *


    Whats Up Porn Star ready 4 the show :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Miracles ready for waco!!??  :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey ray congrats on that bike looks like everything went well 4 ya


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

^^^x2


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19+Sep 21 2008, 09:53 PM~11661717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanx, im still shocked on how it came out...AND I DECIDED THAT I WANNA KEEP THE NAME "THE 3RD WISH" FOR MY BIKE :biggrin:  ...


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

2ND PLACE  










AND THIS ***** PONY53 :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MORE MIRACLES PICS


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

[
AND THIS ***** PONY53 :roflmao: 








[/quote]
miracles c.c big eme putoz


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11667638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 22 2008, 11:48 AM~11665281
> *MORE MIRACLES PICS
> 
> 
> ...



RIGHT IN DA "BUTT"....... :0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 22 2008, 09:58 PM~11672231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ....................WAT IT DEW OH YEAH.....TU MADRE ....YOPE TELL TRACY :biggrin: ..........


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH...............


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:420:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Sep 22 2008, 09:58 PM~11672231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im Ready to hold in down for ATX at the show this weekend..


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Not sure if anybody on here would be interested but a friend of mine is selling 4 20" Blades with tires for $1,000, She has them on a 2006 Ford Explorer. I know she just got them less than a year ago.


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 24 2008, 11:22 AM~11686217
> *Im Ready to hold in down for ATX at the show this weekend..
> *


already x2


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH............


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 24 2008, 06:10 PM~11689659
> *HIGH............
> *


kiki wer them shyrts at nuggga


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 24 2008, 08:59 PM~11690718
> *kiki wer them shits at nuggga
> *


 wtf


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

Whats fools here in Houston work on all this mess they got out here. I might be in town for the show Sunday early.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 24 2008, 05:10 PM~11689659
> *HIGH............
> *


 :420: im already there :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Who's Ready For The chow (Show)  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 26 2008, 07:40 AM~11704701
> *Who's Ready For The chow (Show)   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


PONY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 26 2008, 06:43 AM~11704715
> *PONY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


KIKI GO MIMI!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 26 2008, 06:43 AM~11704715
> *PONY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


KIKI GO MIMI!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Sep 26 2008, 06:43 AM~11704715
> *PONY  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY LOOK THEO PONYS HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 26 2008, 06:09 PM~11710276
> *HEY LOOK THEO PONYS HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: Damn, When Did He Get A Lay It Low??.. :cheesy:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

Tommorow' the show!! :cheesy: :cheesy: IM READY!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 26 2008, 07:45 PM~11710963
> *:roflmao: Damn, When Did He Get A Lay It Low??.. :cheesy:
> *


FORREALS !!! ITS A MIRACLE HOMIE....................... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 27 2008, 07:03 AM~11713421
> *Tommorow' the show!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  IM READY!!
> *


oh i was there........................... :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 29 2008, 05:23 AM~11725904
> *oh i was there........................... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: next stop...Im Goin To Mesquite To Rep Miracles BitAtchess!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

yyeeeeaaa :biggrin: 








dat boy miggy took dis pic


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 29 2008, 03:14 PM~11730661
> *yyeeeeaaa :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: IN YOUR AZ NIGGY................ :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 29 2008, 12:16 PM~11728845
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: next stop...Im Goin To Mesquite To Rep Miracles BitAtchess!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 29 2008, 05:25 PM~11731879
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IN YOUR AZ NIGGY................ :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW ******..................................


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

werz pony :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Oct 2 2008, 12:16 AM~11756919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> its pony


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> > its pony
> 
> 
> where the fuck you been fool................... :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 2 2008, 03:07 PM~11762057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

when you cut the top on your car?


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 2 2008, 03:40 PM~11761781
> *where the fuck you been fool................... :angry:
> *


i waz in san antonio


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homeboys how is everyone hit me up if you need anything


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 2 2008, 05:15 PM~11763041
> *when you cut the top on your car?
> *


LIKE ABOUT A MONTH AGO I THINK.............. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 3 2008, 04:55 PM~11772067
> *LIKE ABOUT A MONTH AGO I THINK.............. :cheesy:
> *


looks crazy i like it :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 3 2008, 03:59 PM~11772092
> *looks crazy i like it  :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY HOMIE........................OH YEAH TU MADRE....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 3 2008, 05:01 PM~11772117
> *ALREADY HOMIE........................OH YEAH TU MADRE....
> *


yea you can fit more honeys in it now lol


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTB


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 3 2008, 04:10 PM~11772181
> *yea you can fit more BUNNYS in it now lol
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 5 2008, 07:43 AM~11782022
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 5 2008, 08:06 AM~11782292
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 28 2007, 08:03 PM~7793810
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

when can i get muh shirts kiki :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

To Miracles C.C. here you go


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 7 2008, 07:44 PM~11806804
> *To Miracles C.C. here you go
> 
> 
> *


 FO SHIZZLE MY BIZZLE..........


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 8 2008, 09:22 AM~11811280
> *
> *


WAT IT DEW BADGER................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANKS FOR STOPPING BYE....................OH YEAH TU MADRE.......


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 8 2008, 09:39 AM~11811434
> *WAT IT DEW BADGER................... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS FOR STOPPING BYE....................OH YEAH TU MADRE.......
> *


 WHY THANK YOU :|


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Oct 8 2008, 09:42 AM~11811464
> *WHY THANK YOU :|
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: STOP ON IN ANYTIME POST PICS OF UR RIDE HOMIE.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTB.....BITCHES.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ray my dad said whats up where you at? call him..........


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 10 2008, 06:23 PM~11834032
> *ray my dad said whats up where you at?  call him..........
> *


hes not here :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Oct 11 2008, 06:56 AM~11836925
> *hes not here  :dunno:
> *


NOR IS BONY53


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 10 2008, 05:23 PM~11834032
> *ray my dad said whats up where you at?  call him..........
> *


in ur az puto................ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 12 2008, 01:28 PM~11843688
> *in ur az puto................ :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:wave: :wave: 

wuz up fool hey take a look at the new phototbicket 

http://s477.photobucket.com/albums/rr140/wickedmetalworks/


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 13 2008, 08:51 AM~11848475
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> wuz up fool hey take a look at the new phototbicket
> ...


SWEET D ([email protected])


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 13 2008, 04:25 PM~11851740
> *SWEET D  ([email protected])
> *


 :biggrin: HIGH..........


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 18th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2008, 10:25 PM~11865281
> *Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 18th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 14 2008, 09:25 PM~11865281
> *Knights of Pleasure will be having a car wash on the 18th @ Advance Auto Parts on 7th.....9am-???<img src=\'http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s196/73monte/DSCN3896.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


ALREADY............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 13 2008, 08:51 AM~11848475
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> wuz up fool hey take a look at the new phototbicket
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 16 2008, 06:32 AM~11878999
> *:angry:
> *


????? fool do any of your guys need anything we have a sale on plaques :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 16 2008, 05:34 AM~11879006
> *????? fool do any of your guys need anything we have a sale on plaques  :biggrin:
> *


I STILL WANT A NEXT YEAR PLAQUE................. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 16 2008, 10:45 AM~11881295
> *I STILL WANT A NEXT YEAR PLAQUE................. :biggrin:
> *


X2 ON MY SELF...... I KEEP IT REAL OR LONELY WHATEVER...:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Oct 1 2008, 10:30 PM~11756669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 18 2008, 12:49 PM~11636109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTB BITCHES.............


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 17 2008, 07:05 AM~11890445
> *TTB BITCHES.............
> *


what up kiki


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PONY53_@Oct 17 2008, 07:03 AM~11890670
> *what up kiki
> *


NADA, QUE ONDA GUEY..................OH YEAH TU MADRE......... :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 16 2008, 11:45 AM~11881295
> *I STILL WANT A NEXT YEAR PLAQUE................. :biggrin:
> *


lmfao yea i need one it is always next year lol


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 17 2008, 08:09 PM~11899067
> *lmfao yea i need one it is always next year lol
> *


GET ME ONE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 18 2008, 07:30 PM~11905425
> *GET ME ONE
> *


lmfao


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 18 2008, 06:35 PM~11905451
> *lmfao
> *


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

what it do kiki


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 20 2008, 06:52 AM~11915847
> *HAHAHAHAHA
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 20 2008, 12:23 PM~11919015
> *what it do kiki
> *


SAME OLD CHIT HOMIE GOOD LUCK IN SANCUDO OR WHERE EVER IT ITS...... :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 20 2008, 08:39 PM~11923308
> *SAME OLD CHIT HOMIE GOOD LUCK IN SANCUDO OR WHERE EVER IT ITS...... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2008, 12:47 PM~11930579
> *hahaha
> *


 :biggrin: IN MY AZ PUTAS................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 21 2008, 07:25 PM~11933205
> *:biggrin: IN MY AZ PUTAS................
> *


you starting 2 enjoy that a little 2 much :0 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 21 2008, 09:06 PM~11935853
> *you starting 2 enjoy that a little 2 much :0  :0
> *


HAHAHAHA SSSSHHHHH DONT TELL KNOW ONE HOMIE.......OR JUST TELL ELI


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 22 2008, 05:29 AM~11937743
> *HAHAHAHA SSSSHHHHH DONT TELL KNOW ONE HOMIE.......OR JUST TELL ELI
> *


IN HIS ASS............................


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Let me know when yall are ready for one, here is one i did for alex.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey kiki where is that show in manor going to be held at? I need some info.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 24 2008, 12:47 AM~11959632
> *Let me know when yall are ready for one, here is one i did for alex.
> 
> 
> ...


VARGAS :cheesy: that's a pimp ass last name


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 24 2008, 01:47 AM~11959632
> *Let me know when yall are ready for one, here is one i did for alex.
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice bro


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 24 2008, 05:02 PM~11965379
> *looks nice bro
> *


thanks homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 24 2008, 05:04 PM~11965390
> *thanks homie
> *


how much to do one ?


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 24 2008, 05:04 PM~11965397
> *how much to do one ?
> *



for that size with the plexi about 175 plus shipping. size is about 40in x 24in.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Oct 24 2008, 05:01 PM~11965827
> *for that size with the plexi about 175 plus shipping.  size is about 40in x 24in.
> *


NO GLOVE NO LOVE,,,,,,,,


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 24 2008, 05:47 PM~11965250
> *VARGAS :cheesy: that's a pimp ass last name
> *


yea buddy  cause i'ma playa :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Just postin a lil something to help somebody out.

Benifit for Pam Castellon
Help pay for medication and doctor bills with her fight with breast cancer.

R & D Doghouse

Nov. 8, 2008 12:30 - 4:30 PM

1510 E Cesar Chavez St.

Three crispy taco plate with rice and beans
$5.00 dollars a plate (512) 499-8488


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Kiki I love you!!! Love your Wifey!!! Miss Cami


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello are you coming to the room today??? KIKI HELLO!!! :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 10 2008, 09:55 PM~12120076
> *Kiki I love you!!! Love your Wifey!!! Miss Cami
> *


I LOVE YOU TO MONKEY.............. :angel:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

AAAHHH my baby loves me...Hurry up im waiting...come up stairs... :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 10 2008, 10:04 PM~12120217
> *Hello are you coming to the room today??? KIKI HELLO!!! :roflmao:  :angel:
> *


HOLD UR HORSES MY LUV MY LAPTOP SLOWER THAN YOURS MAMA ..........
GET THE BED WARM UP FOR ME...... :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DO NEED SOMETHING TO DRINK BEFORE I GO UPSTAIRS :wave:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 11 2008, 12:17 AM~12120412
> *DO NEED SOMETHING TO DRINK BEFORE I GO UPSTAIRS  :wave:
> *


No just you!!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 29 2008, 03:14 PM~11730661
> *yyeeeeaaa :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


KIKI AND CHIPMUNK


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 10 2008, 10:19 PM~12120454
> *No just you!!!
> *


ALREADY MY LUV BE RIGHT THERE .............OH YEAH TU MADRE.....


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 11 2008, 12:20 AM~12120476
> *KIKI AND CHIPMUNK
> *


Look at my baby with Chipmunk....How cute!!! :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THIS IS FOR MRS LAC AND THE REST OF THE FAM
..............ROLLERZ !!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 10 2008, 10:23 PM~12120519
> *Look at my baby with Chipmunk....How cute!!! :dunno:
> *


WHATEVA LUV YOU MAMA
    :no:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats how it is.....Whatever.....Love you too daddy.....hey i forgot to tell you.....TU MADRE.....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 10 2008, 10:34 PM~12120670
> *Thats how it is.....Whatever.....Love you too daddy.....hey i forgot to tell you.....TU MADRE.....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: WTH !!! MI MADRE HAHAHA THATS MY GIRL !!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 11 2008, 12:44 AM~12120827
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  WTH !!! MI MADRE HAHAHA THATS MY GIRL !!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMFAO!!! Your crazy baby....Are you coming to bed yet or do i have to keep stalking you on here????


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 10 2008, 10:49 PM~12120883
> *LMFAO!!! Your crazy baby....Are you coming to bed yet or do i have to keep stalking you on here????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 YES MAAM IM COMING, WAIT FOR ME MAMA .....................
........................IM RUNNING UPSTAIRS :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TO THE TOP PLEASE......................


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Where is every1 at...My Honey went MIA!!! OH yea......TU MADRE!!!


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 10 2008, 10:27 PM~12120577
> *THIS IS FOR MRS LAC AND THE REST OF THE FAM
> ..............ROLLERZ  !!!!![/SIZE]
> *



How would you ever know if I would of seen this...everyone on here knows
me as "Sweet & Freaky" not Mrs. Lac, that is at the car shows only....GET IT STRAIGHT HOMEBOY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is one for you KIKI and "Miss Cami"


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

NOW THIS IS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

dam baby your going to let her bring out the old pics???? Where is my man he is MIA..... You should of seen the other pic she wanted to post.....


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Rollerz!!!! I mean MIRACLES!!! my bad wrong club....


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Rollerz!!!! I mean MIRACLES!!! my bad wrong club....


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

[ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 12 2008, 04:08 PM~12137806
> *Rollerz!!!! I mean MIRACLES!!! my bad wrong club....
> *



HEY HEY NOT YET NEX YEAR MAMA..............................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 12 2008, 03:52 PM~12137684
> *NOW THIS IS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM I WAS UGLY  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I LOOK LIKE BIG RICK FROM NITES EXCEPT I GET WOMAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 12 2008, 01:14 PM~12136422
> *Where is every1 at...My Honey went MIA!!! OH yea......TU MADRE!!!
> *


HEY LUV MONKEY IM RIGHT HERE................. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

I found my man....Hes not MIA after all....ROLLERZ.....Dam it not yet sorry MIRACLES....baby i have to tell you something....
...................TU MADRE...............


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hahah


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 13 2008, 10:23 PM~12152649
> *I found my man....Hes not MIA after all....ROLLERZ.....Dam it not yet sorry MIRACLES....baby i have to tell you something....
> ...................TU MADRE...............
> *




:nono: :nono: :nono: 

Get it Straight you are "MIRACLES" not "ROLLERZ"


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*FATASS* Been working on my car all day today Getin it Ready For The LOS MAGNIFICOS Show In H-Town! SHE's BACK n BUISNESS BABY! so SHOW ME HER OPPONANT!! 7 minutes ago.

Mood: *MIRACLES C.C.*
congrats


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Just stoppin in to show MIracles some luv and respect!! Hope you all have a great week and see you all in H-Town


Ur homie,
Sweet & Freaky
RO IV Life


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Nov 16 2008, 11:39 PM~12176971
> *FATASS Been working on my car all day today Getin it Ready For The LOS MAGNIFICOS Show In H-Town! SHE's BACK n BUISNESS BABY! so SHOW ME HER OPPONANT!! 7 minutes ago.
> 
> Mood: MIRACLES C.C.
> ...


more like good luck :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

is "Miss Cami" a made up person??? :scrutinize:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 03:02 PM~12182225
> *is "Miss Cami" a made up person??? :scrutinize:
> *


LOL THATS MIKLO 4 YA WHATS UP MIRACLES WHAT GOOD IN THE ATX


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 04:02 PM~12182225
> *is "Miss Cami" a made up person??? :scrutinize:
> *


how did you live this long


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 06:57 PM~12184646
> *how did you live this long
> *


HE S WHITE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

just a joke foolz


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 08:57 PM~12184646
> *how did you live this long
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 05:02 PM~12182225
> *is "Miss Cami" a made up person??? :scrutinize:
> *


As a matter of fact, no Im not fake Im Kiki girl. WTH???


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Nov 17 2008, 05:22 PM~12182496
> *LOL THATS MIKLO 4 YA WHATS UP MIRACLES WHAT GOOD IN THE ATX
> *


Sr Castro who are you to talk?? If i told you who i was you would be shocked.. Real talk Miss Cami is Veronica. IM KIKI Girl and MRS LAC Sister or should i say Sweet and Freaky sister..


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 17 2008, 11:33 AM~12179264
> *Just stoppin in to show MIracles some luv and respect!! Hope you all have a great week and see you all in H-Town
> Ur homie,
> Sweet & Freaky
> ...


Thanks Sweet & Freaky See you in H-town be careful on your trip..Oh yea...Big M baby....Your sister...MISS CAMI


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Where is KIKI he went MIA.....


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Where is KIKI he went MIA.....


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 18 2008, 11:53 PM~12197182
> *Where is KIKI he went MIA.....
> 
> 
> *


This thing didnt work..

http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/m...Rochascar-1.jpg


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

niceee


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 18 2008, 10:56 PM~12197215
> *This thing didnt work..
> 
> http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff210/m...Rochascar-1.jpg
> *


Copy the img code.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 18 2008, 10:02 PM~12196569
> *Sr Castro who are you to talk?? If i told you who i was you would be shocked.. Real talk Miss Cami is Veronica. IM KIKI Girl and MRS LAC Sister or should i say Sweet and Freaky sister..
> *


damn, how many is there, pat's wife, john's wife, tino's soon to be wife and now kiki's girl..........correct me if im wrong please.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Miss Cami_@Nov 18 2008, 09:02 PM~12196569
> *Sr Castro who are you to talk?? If i told you who i was you would be shocked.. Real talk Miss Cami is Veronica. IM KIKI Girl and MRS LAC Sister or should i say Sweet and Freaky sister..
> *


WASENT EVAN TALKING ABOUT U JUST TALKIN SHIT TO MIKLO


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 18 2008, 10:32 PM~12197669
> *damn, how many is there, pat's wife, john's wife, tino's soon to be wife and now kiki's girl..........correct me if im wrong please.
> *



It's all a family thing, we all enjoy lowriding and the Wives know how to hold it down!! :biggrin: 

See you all in H-Town


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 17 2008, 03:02 PM~12182225
> *is "Miss Cami" a made up person??? :scrutinize:
> *



She is in her own mind....LMFAO...luv u sissy :biggrin:


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

tHIS IS HOW YOU DO IT SISSY...LOL


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Merry Christmas! ! from my family to Miracles....


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

What happen Miracles, you haven't been on LIL?!?!?!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jan 2 2009, 10:48 AM~12584127
> *What happen Miracles, you haven't been on LIL?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ...


DONT WORRY WEEZA HERE ..............................BITCHES........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WATS UP JON


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WATS UP JON


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:boink: :boink:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

.................ANGEL NEVAEH ROCHA.....................
..............TEAL DEATH 16" STREET HOMIES.................



























.....................MIRACLES BIKE CLUB..........

.......................MY DAUGHTERS NEW BIKE...............................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 8 2010, 05:30 PM~16830871
> *TTT
> *


wat he said


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:naughty:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 10 2010, 06:53 AM~16848057
> *:naughty:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up you crazy fucker how you been


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 10 2010, 09:33 AM~16849092
> *wuz up you crazy fucker how you been
> *


SAME OL CHIT MAN :biggrin: U GOOD ????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 15 2010, 12:07 AM~16891918
> *SAME OL CHIT MAN  :biggrin: U GOOD ????
> *


yea right now my health has been fucked up but on the up stroke :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 15 2010, 12:27 PM~16896580
> *yea right now my health has been fucked up but on the up stroke  :biggrin:
> *


DANG..............HAVE U BUSTED OUT ANYTHANG NEW ???????? I JUST SOLD MY MONTE AND DROP TOP CAMRY AND BUILT A NEW 16" ST BIKE ...IVE BEEN BUSY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Mar 15 2010, 03:20 PM~16897001
> *DANG..............HAVE U BUSTED OUT ANYTHANG NEW ???????? I JUST SOLD MY MONTE AND DROP TOP CAMRY AND BUILT A NEW 16" ST BIKE ...IVE BEEN BUSY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn you selling everything nah i have been taken time off to get my healh str8 but who knows what will happen this year


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 15 2010, 02:13 PM~16897385
> *damn you selling everything nah i have been taken time off to get my healh str8 but who knows what will happen this year
> *


just got back from san antonio sa rollez shop kandy kustomz and got alil some some........................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MY WHITE BROTHA INLAW..................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY ATX GARY


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

ROLLERZ BITCHES......................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jun 23 2010, 04:36 PM~17868800
> *ROLLERZ BITCHES......................
> *


 :loco:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 24 2010, 01:27 AM~17872705
> *:loco:
> *


where you been fool? we still gonna do that stuff? call me


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 24 2010, 12:12 AM~17873041
> *where you been fool?  we still gonna do that stuff?  call me
> *


mayne my three year old has been hospitalize and moneys tight like sics ass ..... but we still want them at least one of each if you can hit me up with a price and we'll go from there thanks homie


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

cant wait till my juju gets better


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 28 2010, 09:44 PM~17912200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope your lil girl feels better


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 28 2010, 08:50 PM~17912269
> *Hope your lil girl feels better
> *


THANKS HOMIE SHE JUST GOT ANOTHER BLOOD TRANSFUSION TODAY AND LOOKING STRONG


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 28 2010, 08:44 PM~17912200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG SHOUT OUT TO JUJU... GET BETTER MOMMA..... LOVE YOU :biggrin: 
FROM YOUR AUNT AND UNCLE AND LIL COUSINS................... :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 28 2010, 08:44 PM~17912200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope ur lil 1 gets better homie :angel: :angel: from angelitos cc :angel: :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Jun 28 2010, 10:28 PM~17913352
> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO JUJU... GET BETTER MOMMA..... LOVE YOU  :biggrin:
> FROM YOUR AUNT AND UNCLE AND LIL COUSINS................... :biggrin:
> *


  ALREADY HOWS THE WEATHER IN KILL-EEN ITS HOT AS FUCK UP HERE


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 29 2010, 06:57 AM~17915079
> *hope ur lil 1  gets better homie  :angel:  :angel: from angelitos cc :angel:  :angel:
> *


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 28 2010, 08:44 PM~17912200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's my babygirl :tears: She will be better soon and Chia is going to spoil her like crazy (not like I don't already). God will heal her and she will be stronger than ever!!


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 28 2010, 08:42 PM~17912175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Really  LIL could of gone without this pic.... :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jun 29 2010, 09:21 AM~17916013
> *That's my babygirl  :tears:  She will be better soon and Chia is going to spoil her like crazy (not like I don't already).  God will heal her and she will be stronger than ever!!
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jun 29 2010, 09:22 AM~17916020
> *Really    LIL could of gone without this pic.... :roflmao:
> *


  YOU LL LOOK THIS GOOD ONE DAY AGAIN...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 29 2010, 11:44 AM~17916207
> * YOU LL LOOK THIS GOOD ONE DAY AGAIN...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2 DADDY........... :biggrin:


----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 29 2010, 11:42 AM~17916196
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 29 2010, 09:44 AM~17916207
> * YOU LL LOOK THIS GOOD ONE DAY AGAIN...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:twak: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :loco: :ninja: :sprint: 

You must of been talking to my sista cuz I look good EVERYDAY!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jun 30 2010, 07:31 AM~17925331
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> 
> You must of been talking to my sista cuz I look good EVERYDAY!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Jun 30 2010, 07:31 AM~17925331
> *:twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :ninja:  :sprint:
> 
> You must of been talking to my sista cuz I look good EVERYDAY!!!!
> *


NOT ACCORDING TO THAT ONE BITCH SHE SAID YOUZA FAT......... :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: ........LOL...... :biggrin: AND WHERES MY DAM PIZZA.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.astro_@Jun 30 2010, 09:45 AM~17926218
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 28 2010, 09:44 PM~17912200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope your little gets better, hit me up if ya'll need anything.

My boys too, getting big..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 1 2010, 08:37 AM~17934810
> *:twak:
> *


whats up homie anything new comN out


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

Daddy and Juju..... :biggrin: Me and mama can't wait to bring you home.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 2 2010, 09:59 PM~17950099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzalj_@Jul 1 2010, 09:17 AM~17935129
> *Hope your little gets better, hit me up if ya'll need anything.
> 
> My boys too, getting big..
> ...


thanks homie :happysad: .............man the boys are getting big


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.astro_@Jul 2 2010, 10:13 PM~17950195
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


MAYNE I JUST BOUGHT A 85 REGAL FROM SA ROLLER AND JUST LIFTED IT ,PAINTED IT AND GOT ALL THE INTERIOR FOR IT AND HE JUST REPAINTED MY 16'' FOR VERONICA AND OUR LIL ONE ANGEL THEN OUR 3YR OLD GOT ILL AND HAS BEEN IN THE HOSPITAL EVER SINCE SHE GETTING BETTER AND FOR NOW THE SHOW SEEN IS GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL SHE GETS BETTER BUT MY REGAL OR MY 16'' HASNT GOTTEN THE ATTENTION IT DESERVES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT ON THE FLIP SIDE VERY HOT NURSES.....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

this was last month and now it has thirteens all painted champain seude paint and a new system its still a work in progress but ive only had it for a few months and its my daily so......... not to shabby........ :biggrin: me and kc did all the welding and welded the fangs on the rearend thats why i call him ......FANGS............


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 4 2010, 08:21 AM~17957751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 4 2010, 08:21 AM~17957751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dats nice but tru dat take care of ur lil 1 there will always b other shows or prayers gose out to u and that family as for the NURSES post pics :biggrin: tell kc i said whats up what did u pay for the regal


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jul 4 2010, 08:47 AM~17957868
> *nice
> *


THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 4 2010, 10:58 AM~17958594
> *dats nice but tru dat take care of ur lil 1 there will always b other shows or prayers gose out to u and YOUR family as for the NURSES post pics  :biggrin: tell kc i said whats up what did u pay for the regal
> *


THANKS AND I'LL HIT KC UP LATER .....SHITTED THE REGAL DIDNT COST BUT A TRADE FOR A TOW DOLLY, THE REGAL REALY DIDNT RUN BUT WAS IN GOOD SHAPE.........NO LIFTS OR NADA JUST A BLUE REGAL WITH A TITLE :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 4 2010, 01:45 PM~17959545
> *THANKS AND I'LL HIT KC UP LATER .....SHITTED THE REGAL DIDNT COST BUT A TRADE FOR A TOW DOLLY, THE REGAL REALY DIDNT RUN BUT WAS IN GOOD SHAPE.........NO LIFTS OR NADA JUST A BLUE REGAL WITH A TITLE  :biggrin:
> *


cant beat that homie i use 2 have a 82 forest green regal back n da days on sum suprems not lefted but had a bad ass system n it good luck with urs hope 2 c it at a show soon


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 4 2010, 10:26 PM~17961619
> *cant beat that homie i use 2 have a 82 forest green regal back n da days on sum suprems not lefted but had a bad ass system n it good luck with urs hope 2 c it at a show soon
> *


FO-SHO.........  WHAT ABOUT YOU ANYTHANG GOOD COMING OUT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 4 2010, 10:57 PM~17961770
> *FO-SHO.........  WHAT ABOUT YOU ANYTHANG GOOD COMING OUT
> *


workn on a 64 trying to have it ready for r show orange and white will post pics after work :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 5 2010, 07:38 AM~17962950
> *workn on a 64 trying to have it ready for r show orange and white will post pics after work :biggrin:
> *


   ALREADY........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 4 2010, 08:21 AM~17957751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GAME ON


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

KICKING IT WITH DROPEM AT SICS HOUSE ME AND MY BROTHER KAZEROC ROLLIN DEEP.......... :h5:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

.............................PORN STAR....................{CAMI}


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ITS LAST SHOW AND TOOK FIRST ........R. I. P. ...................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2010, 01:25 PM~17993919
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 6 2010, 11:13 PM~17980070
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn.......o yea i member... dats sics choppa..


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GET TO THE CHOPPA!!!!!!!!!.................. :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

how the lil 1 doing homie


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 11 2010, 08:51 PM~18020622
> *how the lil 1 doing homie
> *


SHES A FIGHTER AND DOING GOOD .................


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 11 2010, 09:47 PM~18021204
> *SHES A FIGHTER AND DOING GOOD .................
> *


thats good homie is she still n the hospital if so hope she gets out soon :angel: :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jul 12 2010, 11:03 AM~18024800
> *thats good homie is she still n the hospital if so hope she gets out soon  :angel:  :angel:
> *


yeah weeza still here and thanks ................. :angel:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 17 2007, 07:09 PM~7927153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

wats up fool............. :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:420:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT u sonz of bitches!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HI


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HI


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Jul 19 2010, 06:06 PM~18085958
> *:420:
> *


GO MIMI................... :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 2 2010, 09:59 PM~17950099
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DADDY'S LIL GURL
:angel: 
:angel: 
:angel: 

FROM;EXPENSIVE TASTE FAMILY


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Miss Cami (Nov 11, 2008)

Juju is claiming Big M...Baby.


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Aug 28 2010, 08:40 PM~18430393
> *TTT
> *


OR TO THE TITTYS ?.......... :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THE WIFEY THROWING THE BIG EME'' NEXT TO HER bROtherinlawS LAC


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 20 2010, 05:24 AM~18609338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

jajajajaj GET CRUNCK JAJAJA


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

OH UM TTT............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ME AND MY LIL JUJU WAITING IN LINE TO GET IN THE HOUSTON SHOW O8 SITTIN IN MY DROP TOP LOLO


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

.....................THE WIFEY........................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

...........FRESH OUT OF CURBSIDE...........BITCHES...............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 29 2010, 08:25 PM~18697037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAMN! THAT BITCH CAME OUT CLEAN WITH THA STRIPING! :wow: :wow:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 1 2010, 10:04 PM~18715941
> *DAAAMN! THAT BITCH CAME OUT CLEAN WITH THA STRIPING! :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: FO-SHO


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 28 2010, 08:26 PM~18687542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND DAAAMN THAT CAR WAS BAAAD AZZ.................................(THE BLUE SLABE BESIDE CAMMY!) :roflmao: ... AND CAMMY TOOO.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 1 2010, 10:06 PM~18715954
> *AND DAAAMN THAT CAR WAS BAAAD AZZ.................................(THE BLUE SLABE BESIDE CAMMY!) :roflmao: ... AND CAMMY TOOO.
> *


 :biggrin: THE CAR NOT HER JAJAJAJAJAJ..................I MEAN HEY! .........HEY :uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

the fraggle rock?? or whut u say?? hahahahaha


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TU MADRE.............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 1 2010, 10:11 PM~18715978
> *the fraggle rock?? or whut u say?? hahahahaha
> *


SHE DOES LOOK LIKE A FRAGGLE ROCK............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 31 2010, 08:30 AM~18951598
> *:wave:
> *


HEY BLACK ASS ? WHY DIDNT YOU MOON ME EARLIER ????????..................WAT IT DEW LEMARK


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT! :boink:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 1 2010, 03:55 PM~18960620
> *TTT! :boink:
> *


 :cheesy: .....................love the hip motion..................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 1 2010, 12:38 PM~18958633
> *HEY BLACK ASS ? WHY DIDNT YOU MOON ME EARLIER ????????..................WAT IT DEW LEMARK*


LAMARK............. :uh: hows da lil one doin :happysad:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

big X working on his new creation!


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1nikooo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 10 2010, 08:53 PM~19038341
> *<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1011/1nikooo.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


THATS FUCKIN NICE HOMIE ........................AND U GOT ANOTHER TRIKE.........? :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

I HAD SEX WITH A FRAGGLE ROCK.......................:{


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

thatz HOt  :boink:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 17 2010, 07:25 PM~19096155
> *TTT
> *










.............LIKE HE SAID TTT..............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt.........................


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

WHATS UP,HOMIES? JUST STARTED A NEW TOPIC FOR TEXAS CHAPTER UNDER LOWRIDERSTYLE! HIT US UP SOMETIME!! WILSON COUNTY,TX. PASSIN THRU!!


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

WUSSUP FOOLS???????? :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Nov 20 2010, 12:43 AM~19116046
> *WUSSUP FOOLS???????? :biggrin:
> *


  maaan, its been a min. but when everyones feria is lookin alright i say we all(miracles) should get together and hit up another show jus to show em we still doin it... and wassup kaze?.


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Nov 20 2010, 11:24 AM~19117771
> * maaan, its been a min. but when everyones feria is lookin alright i say we all(miracles) should get together and hit up another show jus to show em we still doin it... and wassup kaze?.
> *


foreal my nig, we gotta do something next year. like we say MIRACLES NEVER CEASE............BITCHES RAYNUTZ IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Nov 20 2010, 10:44 PM~19121885
> *foreal my nig, we gotta do something next year. like we say MIRACLES NEVER CEASE............BITCHES  RAYNUTZ IN DA HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: WATS UP YALL FAKAZSHIZNATES................... :wow:


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Nov 23 2010, 03:52 PM~19145120
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink: WATS UP YALL FAKAZSHIZNATES................... :wow:
> *


waiting for the GOBBLE GOBBLE day............ :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Nov 20 2010, 10:44 PM~19121885
> *foreal my nig, we gotta do something next year. like we say MIRACLES NEVER CEASE............BITCHES  RAYNUTZ IN DA HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


TTT :420:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Nov 21 2010, 10:44 PM~19129479
> *TTT
> *


hey foo. my bad i forgot ur mirrors at terrys. do u got em?? imma get em and hook em up FA SHO  :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WHAT IT DEW HOMIES.........G-BODY MAFIA..... :machinegun:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 2 2010, 07:41 AM~19217961
> *WHAT IT DEW HOMIES.........G-BODY MAFIA..... :machinegun:
> *


u going to h-town homie


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Dec 3 2010, 09:31 AM~19227914
> *u going to h-town homie
> *


YOU DAM SKIPPY...................... :boink:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 1 2010, 09:51 PM~19215439
> *hey foo. my bad i forgot ur mirrors at terrys. do u got em?? imma get em and hook em up FA SHO   :biggrin:
> *


already


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 3 2010, 09:41 AM~19227987
> *YOU DAM SKIPPY...................... :boink:
> *


did u place out there


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Dec 5 2010, 08:31 PM~19248399
> *already
> *


so do have em??


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 7 2010, 09:37 AM~19262205
> *so do have em??
> *


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

...the bike mirrors


----------



## KAZE86CUTTY (Dec 3, 2008)

HEY BITCHES, WHATS DA DEAL .............. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE86CUTTY_@Dec 15 2010, 08:04 PM~19337819
> *HEY BITCHES, WHATS DA DEAL .............. :biggrin:
> *


WHHAATSS UP!.. when u comin down frum K town??.. and give me a call when u got free time. needs to talk to u bout somethin.. CHECK U LATER.. CHECK U LATER! :roflmao:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Dec 17 2010, 02:45 AM~19350195
> *  :drama:
> *


 :uh: NIKO ALWAYS EATING.................... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:drama: i dont know wut chu talkN bout?........ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HEY WEY WEY


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

my sons 11th B-DAY GIFT A 20'' RAT BIKE ..................FROM TEAM ROCHA AND ANOTHER CURBSIDE DESIGN..........


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

nicko is always eatin somethin.. hahaha


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:boink: woo!!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

EASY EASY........


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Dec 23 2010, 07:27 AM~19401714
> *EASY    EASY........
> *


when u gonna let me buy teal death for adrian??


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Dec 24 2010, 11:07 AM~19411199
> *when u gonna let me buy teal death for adrian??
> *


VAL SAID TO GIVE IT TO BIANCAS BABY.............


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT................


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

ya seen my new cat? :rofl:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Jan 13 2011, 11:09 AM~19585607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE JIMMY ?....................... :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

who's READY?????????????????/


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

foe wut?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Jan 17 2011, 11:09 PM~19626743
> *foe wut?
> *


TO GANG RAP JIMMY................... :boink: :yes:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

http://youtu.be/OP0bIoACh1E


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

peter on red bull  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

giggity


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Jan 19 2011, 12:33 PM~19639565
> *giggity
> *


WAT IT DEW SCREW ....................HIT ME UP .....................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Jan 18 2011, 06:40 PM~19633251
> *peter on red bull  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


JAJAJAJ FORREALZ.............CAUGHT THAT COW ON FIRE ............


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

fuk yeah


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

to THE BOTTOM...................


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WE NEED A PLAN...................OR A PIZZA, WHAT EVER COMES FIRST


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBlue92_@Jan 24 2011, 04:04 AM~19680501
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

high


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

MAYNE FUCK EVERYONE OF YALL HATIN ASSES...................................:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Feb 2 2011, 08:09 AM~19765163
> *MAYNE FUCK EVERYONE OF YALL HATIN ASSES...................................:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 2 2011, 01:56 PM~19767848
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

i thought you died .....................where u been homie


----------



## BigBlue92 (Oct 28, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:boink: :naughty:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:squint:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

Heellllloooo nurse


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

sup kiki how u and the fam doing u stil riding low and slow


----------

